# Software Update: HR20 - 0xD1



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 9/27-0xD1
Manufacture 700 - 0xD1

---------------
Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65419

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted
*

This time around... we will just use 1 thread to cover the software release.. no seperate ISSUE thread.

*Previous Version Thread:*
Version 0xBE (9/1/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xCC (9/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> New Software 9/27-0xD1
> Manufacture 700 - 0xD1
> 
> ---------------
> ...


Was really hoping they would fix the issue with "no sattelite signal" pop ups showing up during a recorded program playback.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mjs31 said:


> Was really hoping they would fix the issue with "no sattelite signal" pop ups showing up during a recorded program playback.


They know about that... And It will eventually be fixed.
This release was targeted at a few of the critical issues with the box.

You could almost call this the a "quick hit" release.
Some of these items almost made it into 0xCC but had to be pulled near the end.
They where all but ready, so they sent out 0xD1 ... testing is about to begin on the next release already...

But they didn't want to sit for another couple weeks on these items.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Say the thread about the new software so I turned on my Sceptre X42GV, which is connected via HDMI. Before I turned the set, at 8:20AM CDT, on I looked at the front panel of the HR20 and it looked normal for a box that was on already, power, 1080 lights were lit and all the led's in the circle were on solid. When I turned the TV on the lights in the circle started to rotate, nothing on my TV and the box would not respond to anything via the remote or via the front panel. I pressed the red button to reset the box and it booted back up and I got my picture back and the box was again working. I checked for the software level, it was 0xD1 but the strange thing was that it showed the last update as of 8:24AM today, not something in the middle of the night. Also, when the box booted up it didn't show the software upgrade screen at all. I can power cycle the TV and all is well.

I checked my other HR20 on my Samsung LN-S4694 and it was OK, but the HR20 was off over night and it took the upgrade with no problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mjs31 said:


> Thanks Earl..much appreciated and understood.
> 
> Quick edit...is it common for the music to a program to record but not the speaking? Boston Legal recorded last night...show theme, but no voices recorded or are extremely low? Wondering if one of these fixes took care of this. Have to tell the wife when she gets home and she is going to be p___ed.


No, and that actually usually isn't a result of the HR20 or the receiver.
Then usually ends up being a faulty broadcast by the affiliate/network

Check to see if you get all the sound when not using Dolby Digital sound and just regular. If it works, then something was probably wrong with the Dolby Digital track. I have had that happen multiple times over the years.


----------



## pyrettablaze (Sep 18, 2006)

Got the update this AM. Paused the HD local news program for 1 minute. After a minute, I started the playback of the live buffer. After 1-2 minutes of great playback, the video started to get choppy and pixelated again. 

Not sure if it was just my eyes this AM either but the audio also seemed to be delayed about 1/3 of a second aswell.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Can anyone comment on their impressions of the "improved trick-play"? Have they added 4x? Is it smoother when FF or RW?


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

Larry G said:


> I had this same issue on Sunday with Cold Case, only it was live TV not a recording. Seems like it's not HR20 related but network (are these shows on the same network?) or MPEG 4 issues. OBTW the SD Cold Case was fine.


FIRST POST HERE - HI GUYS. WELL I HAVE THE HR20 INSTALLED (LAST SATURDAY) AND HAVE THE LATEST SOFTWARE XXCC - MAN ARE THERE STILL BUGS. DON'T GET ME WRONG NOW - I LLLLOVE THIS UNIT BUT GEEEZ - BETA TESTER IS CORRECT. THEY CLEARLY RELEASED THIS UNIT UNDER DURESS. I HAVE EXPERIENCED EVERY SINGLE GLITCH I'VE READ ABOUT IN THIS FORUM. LAST NIGHT TOOK THE CAKE THOUGH - BOSTON LEGAL WITH DOLBY DIGITAL SURROUND - AND NO CENTER CHANNEL DIALOGUE. NICE. LAST NIGHT WAS UNUSUALLY BAD - SEVERAL PROGRAMS HAD BEEN RECORDED, WHEN I WOULD PLAY THEM I WOULD GET A FROZE SCREEN AND NOTHING MORE WOULD HAPPEN, HAD TO DELETE THEM ALL. :grin:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

What concerns me is that the release notes you posted Earl specifically say that it fixes the black screen when playing back recordings of mpeg-4 channels. What about black screens of mpeg-2 recordings?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

WANDERER said:


> FIRST POST HERE - HI GUYS. WELL I HAVE THE HR20 INSTALLED (LAST SATURDAY) AND HAVE THE LATEST SOFTWARE XXCC - MAN ARE THERE STILL BUGS. DON'T GET ME WRONG NOW - I LLLLOVE THIS UNIT BUT GEEEZ - BETA TESTER IS CORRECT. THEY CLEARLY RELEASED THIS UNIT UNDER DURESS. I HAVE EXPERIENCED EVERY SINGLE GLITCH I'VE READ ABOUT IN THIS FORUM. LAST NIGHT TOOK THE CAKE THOUGH - BOSTON LEGAL WITH DOLBY DIGITAL SURROUND - AND NO CENTER CHANNEL DIALOGUE. NICE. LAST NIGHT WAS UNUSUALLY BAD - SEVERAL PROGRAMS HAD BEEN RECORDED, WHEN I WOULD PLAY THEM I WOULD GET A FROZE SCREEN AND NOTHING MORE WOULD HAPPEN, HAD TO DELETE THEM ALL. :grin:


FYI... 0xCC is no longer the latest release, hence the title of this thread.


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> FYI... 0xCC is no longer the latest release, hence the title of this thread.


Ok - pick on the new guy! 

My humble apologies - I appear to have experienced the effects of a thread wormhole.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

WANDERER said:


> Ok - pick on the new guy!
> 
> My humble apologies - I appear to have experienced the effects of a thread wormhole.


 Welcome to the club....


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> Can anyone comment on their impressions of the "improved trick-play"? Have they added 4x? Is it smoother when FF or RW?


First thing I checked. No 4x FF this go around.


----------



## YankeeFan (Jan 31, 2006)

Does anyone know if this release fixed the "You need to subscribe to caller id"bug?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

YankeeFan said:


> Does anyone know if this release fixed the "You need to subscribe to caller id"bug?


No, not specifically.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

So did this update completely fix the HDMI issues, or just the freezing part of it? I am connected via component right now in anticipation for working HDMI.


----------



## BicentennialHeel (Sep 25, 2006)

Is a "red button" restart required/recommended when receiving a software update?


----------



## mwhip (Aug 17, 2006)

All my freezing issues are on the component side I don't have HDMI to have that problem.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BicentennialHeel said:


> Is a "red button" restart required/recommended when receiving a software update?


Nope, the receiver restarts itself.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

I was not aware that a new update was released until i was at work this morning and i read it here on the boards. I did notice, however that the blue circular light in the center of my receiver was on as i walked by it earlier this morning...i had turned it off last week since it is so big and bright. The fact that it is back on is a good indication that my receiver had received the update and had reset itself during the night, is it not?:grin:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

yep, heard that it turns on again after restart..


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Earl, where's the "Issue Thread: HR20 - 0xD1" thread? Or is this thread for general non-HDMI issues too?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to try it this time as one thread.
As last time the Software Release thread only had about 30 posts, where the Issue one was a couple hundred.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

should pin down the sugestions thread too


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know if this has been reported yet, but if I go into the My VOD page and change the "List by..." options from the default "Date (New)," it doesn't 'stick.' The next time I go back in, it's back to the default. I want my recordings displayed listed alphabetically, and it's a PITA to have to change it each time.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

How can I check the version of the software? Thanks!


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->Info & Test


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

911medic said:


> I don't know if this has been reported yet, but if I go into the My VOD page and change the "List by..." options from the default "Date (New)," it doesn't 'stick.' The next time I go back in, it's back to the default. I want my recordings displayed listed alphabetically, and it's a PITA to have to change it each time.


That is a known issue on both the R15/HR20.... It is not new to 0xD1


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

911medic said:


> Menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->Info & Test


Thanks! I guess my brain needs a software update also.


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

BicentennialHeel said:


> Is a "red button" restart required/recommended when receiving a software update?


I'd say no on that.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Is MPEG4 any better? It's very choppy here in NY on CBS, NBC & YES.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Just had my first lockup with this receiver. Don't know if it's anything to do w/this software version or not, but here it is:

Had a rain squall pass through, w/heavy enough rain to interfere with the sat signal. Was watching ESPN2 HD, and the picture became very blocky and choppy. While different than rain fade problems I've had before (with E*--signal just goes completely out, and "searching for signal" message displayed), I wasn't too worried. This blockiness/choppiness continued for several minutes as the rain continued, but the next time I looked up, the screen was frozen, with blocky artifacts and all. The box wouldn't respond to remote control or front panel button inputs, and I had to do a red button restart. The unit restarted normally, and seems to be working fine now. But I hope it's not going to lock up everytime there's a rain fade issue.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Stevies3 said:


> Is MPEG4 any better? It's very choppy here in NY on CBS, NBC & YES.


Yeah this is still the worst, I cant watch MPeg-4 locals anymore, its most noticable on sports


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> Is MPEG4 any better? It's very choppy here in NY on CBS, NBC & YES.


I'm assuming you're talking about the stuttered motion effect on the 1080i channels. It is a known issue and is a bug on D*s end (nothing to do with the HR20). They are in the process of updating their encoding equipment to resolve this. And I must say it is very noticable with the NY channels. FIX IT NOW D*! 

/ back to topic


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey guys I got the new update, and it didn't fix the stop and keep thing. I was watching a show and I press Record button on remote to record what I am watching. Then say like 1 minute later I press the record button again. It gives three options. It has keep recording. Stop and Keep. or Stop and Delete. I press Stop and keep. Then I go to the List and it is not there. If I press the red button reset it finally will appear in the list. This needs to be fixed. That is the only issue I checked to see was still bugged.

Okay just went in there and messed around a little bit. I got it to do my MPEG4 NBC channel that was doing good. It allowed me to stop and keep. It finally let me local standard def CW channel is now good. Still though 90% of the time the stop and keep recordings aka partial recordings won't show up untill I do a red button reset.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

still no ota tuners, how much longer before we get these enabled?


Any ideas Earl?


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

Earl,

Can you define or clairify "improved Trick Play Buttons"

I have figured out how to Jump to the next tick mark, Hit FFW three times then hold for about 3 seconds, but it will only jump to 1/4 hour marks. 
Before this version, it would not skip to the end of the hour, even if the show or the "green / orange" line went through the hour. 

Jump to beginning and Jump to end, are they in there now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> still no ota tuners, how much longer before we get these enabled?
> 
> Any ideas Earl?


No hard date yet... but progress is being made... and they are getting closer.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

pyrettablaze said:


> Got the update this AM. Paused the HD local news program for 1 minute. After a minute, I started the playback of the live buffer. After 1-2 minutes of great playback, the video started to get choppy and pixelated again.
> 
> Not sure if it was just my eyes this AM either but the audio also seemed to be delayed about 1/3 of a second aswell.


Not sure the problem is with the HR20. You may remember I had similar problem. I called the station engineering to report the problem yesterday morning. In the afternoon, I saw the channel broadcasting a message saying that they knew the problem, working on a fix and don't call them. Late afternoon, I got a call from a station engineer on my voice mail. He told me the problem was with DirecTV. They knew it and was working on the fix. In the evening, the channel is back. My problem is gone. I checked the channel again this morning. It is still working fine.

You may want to give your local station a call. At least they have better DirecTV contact who may actually know something.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pattcap said:


> Earl,
> 
> Can you define or clairify "improved Trick Play Buttons"
> 
> ...


Wish I could clarrify it more... it is more to do with it's performance and reliability. No new functionality to it.

Jump to beginning and Jump to end where in 0xCC and should be there in 0xD1 (didn't test)

Hold Jump Back (top left from Play) for 3 seconds to go to start
Hold 30s Slip (top right from Play) for 3 seconds to go to end


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

911medic said:


> Just had my first lockup with this receiver. Don't know if it's anything to do w/this software version or not, but here it is:
> 
> Had a rain squall pass through, w/heavy enough rain to interfere with the sat signal. Was watching ESPN2 HD, and the picture became very blocky and choppy. While different than rain fade problems I've had before (with E*--signal just goes completely out, and "searching for signal" message displayed), I wasn't too worried. This blockiness/choppiness continued for several minutes as the rain continued, but the next time I looked up, the screen was frozen, with blocky artifacts and all. The box wouldn't respond to remote control or front panel button inputs, and I had to do a red button restart. The unit restarted normally, and seems to be working fine now. But I hope it's not going to lock up everytime there's a rain fade issue.


Mine did the same thing from rain fade this past Sunday afternoon. I had to pull the plug on mine to regain control.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I think that's a little extreme of a solution to rain fade signal loss episodes. Hopefully it won't be the norm for this box.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DJConan said:


> Mine did the same thing from rain fade this past Sunday afternoon. I had to pull the plug on mine to regain control.


I have had virtually 0 effects from "rain fade", rather, the only 3 times a major thunderstorm affected a brief outage on both my HR20 and H20 were because of severe lightning and thunderboomers passing through - and common sense told me the last thing I needed to do was watch TV for those few minutes - I turned everything off.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, my HR20 was completely froze once the rain faded (no lightning here) and my H10's picture was back. I waited maybe 5 minutes or so after my H10 was working and still no control on the HR20. My football game was about to come on and I wanted it recorded, so I pulled the AC and 5 or so minutes later, it was working again.

You know what's funny...I was just watching my first recorded program on the HR20 today, about 10 minutes ago and when I hit the slip button, it felt faster. So I went into the Info and saw there was an update and then I came here. I don't know if I'm imagining things, but the slip does seem faster now. No 4x FF, as previously mentioned.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

0xcc seemed to have the faster slip too me


----------



## mapless (Sep 27, 2006)

DVR was updated to 0xd1 9/27/2006
While watching a recorded program the video stalled. Also have periods of no audio. After seval minutes of this I tried to fast forward. This worked for a few minutes them problem would return. I then tried to fast forward again and got message on screen that DVR Service was not activated and all functions (Remote and on unit)would not control DVR. Then the video froze. Contacted Directv tech support. They had me reset the dvr. This did fixed the problem until I started watching a recorded program again. Probelm still exist, cannot watch recorded programs. I have also had problems with video stalling/feezing and visible pixelated patches since switching to HR20. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Major city near you: Orlando 
ZIP Code: 34715 
Receiver Manufacturer: DIRECTV 
Receiver Model: HR20 
Receiver Software Version:  0xd1 
Date/Time/Duration of problem: 9/27/2006 AM


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I received some clarrification for some items in the release notes... I have updated the release notes with this information:

_NOTE #1_ - The problems with black/blank screen and some playback issues where related to the RECORDING of the program. The bug occured when the program was recorded, not while it is being playback. So the correction in this release is to avoid the faulty records... programs that where not working prior to 0xD1 may not (and probably won't) playback correctly under 0xD1

_NOTE #2_ - Trickplay enhances where targeted at the stablity and reliability of trickplay; Users where reporting loss of trick play abilities and had to reboot the system to restore them


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

pyrettablaze said:


> Got the update this AM. Paused the HD local news program for 1 minute. After a minute, I started the playback of the live buffer. After 1-2 minutes of great playback, the video started to get choppy and pixelated again.
> 
> Not sure if it was just my eyes this AM either but the audio also seemed to be delayed about 1/3 of a second aswell.


Again, if this is on WEWS, then Call them, as I told you before, this is all on them...It has nothing to do with Directv, and the more people call them, the faster they will do their Firmware upgrade....so call!!!!! Also if you are seeing this on any other local, your box may be at fault as I havent had too many issues on any other cleveland Local, so remember CALL WEWS NOW before Lost starts as this problem makes any show unwatchable!


----------



## mbrucedogs (Sep 14, 2006)

I woke up today and my DVR no longer works. I am assuming that the Software Update either has killed my box or it is trying to download it.

The light wheel is spinning and won't stop, it has been doing this I woke up today about 8am. I didn't have a need to watch TV at this time so I didn't think anything about it. 

At 2:30 I did a RESET to see if this might fix the issue and it all it did was show the logo and then the screen went black. The light wheel is still spinning, so I really don't know what to do now????

I have had nothing but problems with this box. The HDMI doesn't work with my scaler and the shows that it records aren't always the best of quality.

Does anyone know of this NEW update causing issues with their box???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mbrucedogs said:


> Does anyone know of this NEW update causing issues with their box???


NO, not from the update.

Try unplugging the unit for 15 minutes, pulling out the access card, then reinsert the access card and plug in again. Hopefully, that "cold boot" might release any bug-a-boos floating around in your box and finish the update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mbrucedogs said:


> I woke up today and my DVR no longer works. I am assuming that the Software Update either has killed my box or it is trying to download it.
> 
> The light wheel is spinning and won't stop, it has been doing this I woke up today about 8am. I didn't have a need to watch TV at this time so I didn't think anything about it.
> 
> ...


Also try bypassing your Scalar.. .and connect directly to the TV, or go via component, or try S-Video


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Is anyone else having the stop and keep recording issue not showing up in the my vod list??? Earl how about you, have you had this happen to you where you hit stop and keep and the partial recording is not in your list????


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rdowdy95 said:


> Is anyone else having the stop and keep recording issue not showing up in the my vod list??? Earl how about you, have you had this happen to you where you hit stop and keep and the partial recording is not in your list????


I haven't had that situation... I rarely am there while the program is recording, let alone watching it.

I'll try to give a shot tomorrow night (I won't be home till late tonight)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone else getting a buzz coming out of their unit? Not the HDD chirp everyone else is reporting, more like a buzz coming from a capicitor or something.

Mine has been buzzing for the last few days intermittently so last night D* arranged to send out a new one. Haven't had any time to mess with 0xD1 so I don't know if the buzz is still there or not [At work now] but was curious if anyone else had this and the upgrade fixed it.

If the upgrade fixes it, which I'm not thinking it will, then I may just keep the new HR20 I'll be getting tomorrow and send my lease HR10 back instead of the HR20 I have now.


----------



## pdvale (Dec 5, 2005)

Does the skip to tick now include the begining and end of the program??. In the last release it didn't work.

Also on some recordings (studio 60 and Boston legal) I can rewind back past the start of the program. It displays something fron the previous program (in schedule) and the timer has a '-' infront. Seems like the recording time of 1 hour for the program is not accurate as it had almost 20 minutes of extra recording before the start of the show.

Paul.


----------



## AppAlum2003 (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, I'm hesitant to post this because I'm probably going to get made fun of but...

Tech is here right now and the unit is downloading software update 00D1... this thread talks about 0xD1. Is "x" simply a variable based on location, etc?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AppAlum2003 said:


> OK, I'm hesitant to post this because I'm probably going to get made fun of but...
> 
> Tech is here right now and the unit is downloading software update 00D1... this thread talks about 0xD1. Is "x" simply a variable based on location, etc?


:lol: :hurah: :goofygrin !Devil_lol

00D1 is 0xD1

On the download screen it shows 00D1
When you are in System Information it says 0xD1


----------



## deddleman (Sep 26, 2006)

AppAlum2003 said:


> OK, I'm hesitant to post this because I'm probably going to get made fun of but...
> 
> Tech is here right now and the unit is downloading software update 00D1... this thread talks about 0xD1. Is "x" simply a variable based on location, etc?


0x simply designates that the number is in hexadecimal notation. At least this is the case in the C programming language 

Doug


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

deddleman said:


> 0x simply designates that the number is in hexadecimal notation. At least this is the case in the C programming language
> 
> Doug


Ahh... and the 00D1 is probably a fixed length field in the now downloading screen... it's max is FFFF probably...

Let's hope we never see THAT many software updates to this unit


----------



## AppAlum2003 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, that could have been worse, and I got my answer. Thanks guys.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> it's max is FFFF probably...
> 
> Let's hope we never see THAT many software updates to this unit


65,536 revisions? Hopefully not! Only MS releases products that require that many updates


----------



## deddleman (Sep 26, 2006)

These last couple of posts got me thinking, if the revision is in hex, we are at 0xd1 which equals 209 decimal.

Are we really at that many revisions? I guess the majority would have been pre-release revisions, but still, that seems really high! I think maybe they are not using straight hex, maybe some sort of major, minor rev numbering instead.

Doug


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

deddleman said:


> These last couple of posts got me thinking, if the revision is in hex, we are at 0xd1 which equals 209 decimal.
> 
> Are we really at that many revisions? I guess the majority would have been pre-release revisions, but still, that seems really high! I think maybe they are not using straight hex, maybe some sort of major, minor rev numbering instead.
> 
> Doug


Seems to me like it's the # of builds. They've been developing the HR20 for quite some time now, 209 builds from start to this point seems understandable. The last build was 0xCC which is 204, so there have been 5 more builds tested since then. Release build was 0xBE which is 190, so 19 builds since the HR20 was released.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Seems to me like it's the # of builds. They've been developing the HR20 for quite some time now, 209 builds from start to this point seems understandable. The last build was 0xCC which is 204, so there have been 5 more builds tested since then.


Exactly


----------



## deddleman (Sep 26, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Seems to me like it's the # of builds. They've been developing the HR20 for quite some time now, 209 builds from start to this point seems understandable. The last build was 0xCC which is 204, so there have been 5 more builds tested since then. Release build was 0xBE which is 190, so 19 builds since the HR20 was released.


Makes sense, I just didn't realize that there were that many builds pre-release.

Doug


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Release build was 0xBE which is 190, so 19 builds since the HR20 was released.


Mine came with 0x9c; I don't know if that's before or after the one you listed.


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

I notice this tonight. 
Last night it was set to record Miami Ink on TLC. Went to watch it tonight and it wasn't there. I check my to do list and it has 0 upcoming programs listed. I went ahead to this coming Tuesday and the guide is blank on that channel during that time . Whats up with that? It wont record if the guide is not current?


----------



## USCswimming (Sep 19, 2006)

eric.starwars said:


> I notice this tonight.
> Last night it was set to record Miami Ink on TLC. Went to watch it tonight and it wasn't there. I check my to do list and it has 0 upcoming programs listed. I went ahead to this coming Tuesday and the guide is blank on that channel during that time . Whats up with that? It wont record if the guide is not current?


I would go to the "to do" list and check the history to see if it was ever recorded. If it was recorded than it would show up on the history. It may have been recorded but deleted somehow.

I have had 3 shows recorded but subsequently deleted by the machine. I have no idea why the HR20 does this. This is the one major gripe I have about this unit.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

This isn't an issue, just an observation, so if it doesn't belong, I apologize.

Whatever they did, the trick plays seem a zillion times better to me. I've had a chance to use it and it's much smoother and the jumpbacks to come out are a lot quicker and smoother. It's really eased a usability issue I was strugling with.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Xaa said:


> This isn't an issue, just an observation, so if it doesn't belong, I apologize.
> 
> Whatever they did, the trick plays seem a zillion times better to me. I've had a chance to use it and it's much smoother and the jumpbacks to come out are a lot quicker and smoother. It's really eased a usability issue I was strugling with.


Excellent! I'll have to try this out for myself later tonight.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

This was present in the last release, too, but I forgot to mention it:

When I press "Active" and go to Weather, the screen that's displayed is very blurry in the upper corners (where the video is displayed and the DirecTV logo is). Additionally, there's 3 lines horizontally across the top of the screen (part of the design), and at the right edge of the screen they're offset/out of alignment. The DirecTV logo is so blurry on this screen it's hard to look at.

EDIT: The same problem is present on some of the other active channels, too, like the Lottery and Horoscope channels.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

While watching the Yankees vs the Orioles on channel 95 I was about an hour behind the live game. While FF x3 through a commercial it got stuck on FF. I had to hit the red button to get it out of FF mode. I hit every button on the front, and it finally stopped when I took out the access card. But the screen was just frozen. The lights on the front kept gong around though, even after I took the access card out. That is when I hit the red button.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm still seeing MPEG4 encoding/decoding glitches on local channels. Tonight watching DANCING WITH THE STARS on the Pittsburgh ABC affiliate (WTAE) at about 8:30pm ET there was a glitch where the picture broke up completely, with lots of blocking/pixelization, and took about 2-3 seconds to resync. I believe the audio was unaffected (DD 5.1). Not sure if this is a problem with the HR20 or a bad encoder on DirecTV's end.

EDIT: I spoke too soon about no audio problems...I'm also seeing periodic DD dropouts. I have the HR20 connected via optical cable directly to a Sony DE945 receiver. When the dropout happens the blue DD light on the receiver goes out and I lose audio for half a second or so, then it resyncs. I'll turn DD off and see if we also get the dropouts with PCM.


----------



## axiom (Sep 24, 2006)

I just checked out the new update, and suddenly noticed that the HD locals over the satellite were turned on for Austin, Texas. That must have happened today. No problems so far with the new software, but I'll do some recording and playback later tonight.

EDIT: Just playing a bit with trick play, when catching back up to live TV I got audio dropouts using the Optical out with DD on. Every 2 seconds it would dropout, then come back in. Pressing FF again seemed to fix it. If this is already a known issue, I apologize.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

20 min later, it happend again while watching the Yankees on channel 95. I was FF x3 over a commercial and it froze in FF. Had to hit the red button.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

Seems like it freezes at the 1:20 mark each time. I wonder why that is???


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

net17 said:


> Seems like it freezes at the 1:20 mark each time. I wonder why that is???


Probably something screwy in the recording that is causing the receiver to choke. Try skipping past it, and then rewinding.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

Froze again...this time just a frozen picture. Tried to skip past, then it got stuck. Had to reset. ARGH!!! This is the 4th time while watching this game.


----------



## scorom (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what the temperature is supposed to be on the HR20's? I have 2 units and one is @ 120 degrees f and the other is 127 degrees f. Is this the normal operating temp?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

yep pretty normal.. mines 129


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hooray... My HDMI connection seems to be working properly now. My Sony TV is connected via an HDMI/DVI connection. Everytime I turned off either the TV or the HR20 when it was turned back on I had no picture (snow). Would have to cycle manually through all the resolutions to get picture back. Seems OK now with new software.:hurah:


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

Good evening all! I just wanted to chime in that my wife told me that since this patch came out she's been seeing "freezes" as well. She says it has always been in the first minute or 2 of playback and that she isn't in FF. She's been able to play with the remote and it finally comes out of it. This has happened 4 times today (I saw one of these and tested restarting the show). It has happened on shows that were taped today, and the shows were on Noggin, Bravo and ABC (SD.. don't have the AT9 installed until tomorrow  ). I tried restarting the show at the beginning to see if it happens at the same spot, and it did not...


----------



## badhutx (Sep 28, 2006)

Before this current release I noticed that if I hit record and then hit record again for "Series Link" and then went into my "Prioritizer" that it would say nothing scheduled. Even though my "To Do" list showed my program to record and so did the guide. This happen twice to me. Both times upon playback the blank / black screen happend. I now have the software version and I tried to schedule a "Series Link" recording for a local "SD" channel. Once again my prioritizer shows nothing scheduled. I have the default settings for "Series Link". So I am recording new and old episodes. The show doesn't record until tomorrow but I wasn't sure if this was tied to the Blank screen issue or not. 

If I post this in the wrong place I apologize. I am a newbie to D* and this Forum.


----------



## GADA (Sep 14, 2006)

Recording the MPEG4 feed of WEWS (ABC) out of Cleveland still is unusable with choppy broken video. Overall the MPEG4 locals have been VERY disappointing. I guess the solution is to wait for the OTA tuners and use those feeds and eliminate the MPEG4's from the guide.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

GADA said:


> Recording the MPEG4 feed of WEWS (ABC) out of Cleveland still is unusable with choppy broken video. Overall the MPEG4 locals have been VERY disappointing. I guess the solution is to wait for the OTA tuners and use those feeds and eliminate the MPEG4's from the guide.


please read my post, it is not because of the HR20, or any software, it has to do with WEWS and their tandberg encoders needing a firmware upgrade, they are aware of it and have been for three weeks, please call the head engineer, I call once to twice a day now, its been three weeks, and no firmware upgrade, the more people call the faster it will get done!!! and please dont blame it on the hR20, I think besides this problem cleveland has a pretty good set of mpeg4 locals!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Interactive channels still stretch to fill the entire screen. Doesn't bother me too much for the mix channels, but it is unacceptable on YES. Fix this or put the YES interactive stuff on the YES HD channel too!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Interactive channels still stretch to fill the entire screen. Doesn't bother me too much for the mix channels, but it is unacceptable on YES. Fix this or put the YES interactive stuff on the YES HD channel too!


*I couldn't agree more. Great feature but needs to be on the HD channel.*


----------



## Chimpo414 (Sep 4, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Hooray... My HDMI connection seems to be working properly now. My Sony TV is connected via an HDMI/DVI connection. Everytime I turned off either the TV or the HR20 when it was turned back on I had no picture (snow). Would have to cycle manually through all the resolutions to get picture back. Seems OK now with new software.:hurah:


+1


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, Jericho didn't record tonight. I went to play it back and instead of it hanging on the last picture on the screen, I instantly got the "keep or delete" dialog. It's as if it recorded about .5 seconds of the show, although History shows that it recorded completely. I also rebooted and the show still shows up, but won't play.


----------



## duane (Aug 17, 2006)

With 0xD1, I am still seeing the same intermittent blank screen issue about every 1-2 minutes. I am using a 15' HDMI cable to my Sony VPL-HS20 projector. Cycling through the format does not correct my problem as it has done for others. This blank screen happens every 60-90 seconds - seems like the HR20 and the projector are "checking" on each other - resulting in a black screen for 4 seconds, while audio keeps going.

My only fix was to get a HDMI > DVI adapter and run the feed via the DVI input on the projector. Problem fixed, but would rather use the HDMI input.

Reading the HDMI posts shed no new light on this specific issue. Any guesses if this is something firmware will fix in the future?


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

dharrismco said:


> Good evening all! I just wanted to chime in that my wife told me that since this patch came out she's been seeing "freezes" as well. She says it has always been in the first minute or 2 of playback and that she isn't in FF. She's been able to play with the remote and it finally comes out of it. This has happened 4 times today (I saw one of these and tested restarting the show). It has happened on shows that were taped today, and the shows were on Noggin, Bravo and ABC (SD.. don't have the AT9 installed until tomorrow  ). I tried restarting the show at the beginning to see if it happens at the same spot, and it did not...


I saw the same freezing on the episode of House that recorded yesterday from my HD local.

I didn't think anything of it until I saw your post.

Paul


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Since 0xD1 loaded about 19 hrs ago I am now seeing problems:

-Audio not syncing with Video with a HD show. Couple non-HD shows I tested seem OK. I had not noticed this before the upgrade. I've only had my unit for one week now but hadn't noticed that before.

- Also one thing I have been noticing both before and after the upgrade is some recorded shows won't FF, RW or PAUSE, I can 30 sec slip and 6 sec backup OK. It's a pain but I can survive without it for now.

-I also had the blank screen show when I started an HD show that was recorded after the upgrade. I was able to slip ahead and get the show back then did the return to beginning and it played fine at least until I noticed the audio out of sync. So I went to my Tivo and watched the show there where it recorded OTA. My HR10-250 saved my butt again.

-Scrolling through the program Guide seems to be pitifully slow. It was slow before the upgrade but sure seems slower now. Moving through the menus is definitely much faster than the R15 so that's a plus. Also the prioritizer is great. Blows the R15 away and is also faster than the HR10-250.

Even with all this I still like the HR20 better than the R15 that now I'm using as a boat anchor when fishing. Does great there.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about the stuttered motion effect on the 1080i channels. It is a known issue and is a bug on D*s end (nothing to do with the HR20). They are in the process of updating their encoding equipment to resolve this. And I must say it is very noticable with the NY channels. FIX IT NOW D*!
> 
> / back to topic


i wonder when they're going to fix this. all i ever read about is how the problem is on their end and they're aware of the issue, etc. yet it's been like 3 months now and no fix...


----------



## rbutler (Aug 29, 2006)

I am still haveing the same issue I was with the previous version (my HR20 updated this morning to 0xD1). 

My wife has America's Next Top Model set to record as a series link. I confirmed tonight it was scheduled to record. When we got home, it was in the list and shows a full hour recorded.....but I can't play it. I start the playback, but all I get is black.the fast forward shows that I am changing between 1, 2 and 3x speed but the progress bar stays at the begining of the show. I tried the trick to jump to the end of the show, and still got nothing. Very strange. This has happened a few times before, with Nip Tuck and a few other shows.

Needless to say, this is very frustrating as we can't trust the recordings. Any shows we really care about we also record in the bedroom on Tivo (HR10-250).


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

rbutler said:


> I am still haveing the same issue I was with the previous version (my HR20 updated this morning to 0xD1).
> 
> My wife has America's Next Top Model set to record as a series link. I confirmed tonight it was scheduled to record. When we got home, it was in the list and shows a full hour recorded.....but I can't play it. I start the playback, but all I get is black.the fast forward shows that I am changing between 1, 2 and 3x speed but the progress bar stays at the begining of the show. I tried the trick to jump to the end of the show, and still got nothing. Very strange. This has happened a few times before, with Nip Tuck and a few other shows.
> 
> Needless to say, this is very frustrating as we can't trust the recordings. Any shows we really care about we also record in the bedroom on Tivo (HR10-250).


My wife missed out on the gilmore girls as well because of this. MPEG4 recording as well. And DirecTV won't give us OTA options? WTF?!?


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Still no Honolulu locals, eventhough they work on the H20.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Hooray... My HDMI connection seems to be working properly now. My Sony TV is connected via an HDMI/DVI connection. Everytime I turned off either the TV or the HR20 when it was turned back on I had no picture (snow). Would have to cycle manually through all the resolutions to get picture back. Seems OK now with new software.:hurah:


Mine still has this problem, I just change from mpeg4 to mpeg2 and pic comes back. Sony 34XBR800


----------



## rbutler (Aug 29, 2006)

premio said:


> My wife missed out on the gilmore girls as well because of this. MPEG4 recording as well. And DirecTV won't give us OTA options? WTF?!?


Funny.....my wife recorded gilmore girls in the bedroom as a safty measure.

Can directv give us a refund on our divorce? :lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

With this latest update today I've noticed several times where my MPEG4 local HDTV channels have audio and video way out of synch. Pressing "jump back" will resynchronize everything. So far only noticed this while watching Live TV, not on any recordings.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

MrCuda74 said:


> -Audio not syncing with Video with a HD show. Couple non-HD shows I tested seem OK. I had not noticed this before the upgrade. I've only had my unit for one week now but hadn't noticed that before.


i continue to have HD audio sync issues, now with mpeg4 (which is slightly less bad than mpeg2, but still much better than SD).

I use component out and optical audio out. i delay the audio by 80ms with my receiver. this makes lip sync pretty good withthe hr10-250 and also pretty good with SD content on the hr20-700 and also good with my media center pc (which i use for dvds and hopefully one day directv).

However with mpeg2, the audio is seriously delayed; even if i eliminate the receiver delay (which throws SD out of whack) it is delayed; mpeg4 is also bad but not quite as pronounced.

Basically the mpeg2 stuff is completely unwatchable due to a/v sync; even a non-geek friend of mine said it was unwatchable.

this is basically usability stuff folks. next software version better address this!

at a bareminimum -- the audio delay should be the very same for SD and HD content, that way i can use a receiver to fix it.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

GADA said:


> Recording the MPEG4 feed of WEWS (ABC) out of Cleveland still is unusable with choppy broken video. Overall the MPEG4 locals have been VERY disappointing. I guess the solution is to wait for the OTA tuners and use those feeds and eliminate the MPEG4's from the guide.


local raleigh HDs just fine, lip synch has seem to gone away. Only issue I see once in a while is inability to pause or rewind a program, can 30 second skip but if go to far out of luck.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know why the latest update or any for that fact does not show up in the menu>help & settings>setup>info and test screen? I can't tell if I got the latest update or not. Also in the info and test screen access card tab is grayed out? I have had this unit for a week now and I am still finding my way around (my first dvr). Most everything seems to work o.k. except the caller id.


----------



## pyrettablaze (Sep 18, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> Again, if this is on WEWS, then Call them, as I told you before, this is all on them...It has nothing to do with Directv, and the more people call them, the faster they will do their Firmware upgrade....so call!!!!! Also if you are seeing this on any other local, your box may be at fault as I havent had too many issues on any other cleveland Local, so remember CALL WEWS NOW before Lost starts as this problem makes any show unwatchable!


I am not seeing this related to WEWS, it is on all HD locals. What do you see on WEWS because I would have to put it on there to see if I see something similar.

What I see is this. You put it on any local HD channel. The video is fine for me, plays perfectly. Keep it on the channel for 10 minutes and I am watching 10 minutes of perfect video(for the most part). Rewind 10 minutes so that the HR20 is now playing off of the live buffer. The video will now freeze/pixelate much like a scratched DVD would playback. NOW, when I see it freeze, I can hit the jog back 5 seconds button and replay the same section of video that it froze on and it will play it back just fine. I also noted yesterday that when it did freeze, the audio froze with it.

I recorded a HD show on NBC and then played it back. Through the whole playback, the audio/video would freeze and pixelate through the whole show. If it froze at any certain point, I could jog back so that it would replay the same section of video that it skipped on and it would playback just fine.

I hope that it is my box because any of the HD local stuff negates my DVR. I can even pause it for 5 seconds and start the playback and it will give the same results of freezing.


----------



## GA_SteelersFan (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

My MPEG4 HD channels audio is out of synch. On the previous upgrade this was fixed, but with this latest upgrade it is back to what it was release before last. MPEG2 HD is also out of synch about the same. My SD channels are all fine.

I have HDMI video direct to TV (Panny 42" plasma), Optical out to my receiver (Sony)

Secondly, I had an issue where I was watching Justice last night and started it about 2 minutes behind, attempted to play and all I saw was a blank screen. Hit exit to get out of it, and went to the live show. Wathced it fine but my remote would not control anything on the DVR until the next show started recording at 10. 

Dave


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No hard date yet... but progress is being made... and they are getting closer.


The person I spoke to in customer retention yesterday said they were still hoping for October, but it could be November, but they were working quite hard on it, and said no later than Thanksgiving at the latest--but take that with a lump of salt, because my guess is Earl gets better info than anyone on the phone I might talk to.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

pyrettablaze said:


> I am not seeing this related to WEWS, it is on all HD locals. What do you see on WEWS because I would have to put it on there to see if I see something similar.
> 
> What I see is this. You put it on any local HD channel. The video is fine for me, plays perfectly. Keep it on the channel for 10 minutes and I am watching 10 minutes of perfect video(for the most part). Rewind 10 minutes so that the HR20 is now playing off of the live buffer. The video will now freeze/pixelate much like a scratched DVD would playback. NOW, when I see it freeze, I can hit the jog back 5 seconds button and replay the same section of video that it froze on and it will play it back just fine. I also noted yesterday that when it did freeze, the audio froze with it.
> 
> ...


you have something else wrong, because all my cleveland locals are great, except ABC, and they do exactly what you say, play like a scratched cd, I like that I might use that. But all my other stations have been great, with one night of lip sync, everything else is fine. But like I said I know what you are talking about, and only see it on ABC, I dont know why you are seeing it on all the other Mpeg4's.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> --but take that with a lump of salt,


A lump of salt. :lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

larcar said:


> Does anyone know why the latest update or any for that fact does not show up in the menu>help & settings>setup>info and test screen? I can't tell if I got the latest update or not. Also in the info and test screen access card tab is grayed out? I have had this unit for a week now and I am still finding my way around (my first dvr). Most everything seems to work o.k. except the caller id.


Go into the Setup screen (as you did above) and force a system test, it will pause a second, all fields in the right hand part of the screen will go blank and repopulate. If you don't force a system retest, only the old data shows ...it doesn't update until you run a test (at least that was how it worked for me when I was testing temperature last night). Then you can see what the latest version of the software installed is. You can also see the temperature that the unit is running at.

Another way is to go into your history page, go down near the bottom, and if you got an upgrade, it will tell you which one and when it upgraded.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks like the Dolby Digital audio problems have returned. I get a lot of DD5.1 dropouts during playback of movies with DD5.1.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

scorom said:


> Does anyone know what the temperature is supposed to be on the HR20's? I have 2 units and one is @ 120 degrees f and the other is 127 degrees f. Is this the normal operating temp?


Mine was running a pretty constant 127 degrees. I'm not a big fan of letting my electronics get that warm (although I'm sure 127 is well within the design range), so I got out one of my speed control fans and put it on the top rear left area (which appeared to be the warmest area), and set the fan speed so it could just barely be heard with no audio from my home theatre receiver.

My temperature now reads 95 degrees! No doubt, the HR20 is going to be happier in the long run.

I just got a 5" equipment fan that I had laying around the basement, put a light dimmer control on it (to set the speed), put four rubber feet on the bottom of the fan to prevent scratching and damp vibration. The fan direction is set to pull air UP out of the unit.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## dpscala (Sep 28, 2006)

do you know if the new software patch for the hr20-100 has been downloaded to stop the picture from flashing on and off. that when connected with hdmi


----------



## scorom (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl,

Is there any chance that D* will enable both the IR and RF on the receivers so I can use my Harmony 880 remote in my Great Room but the D* remotes in another room with the same receiver? Would greatly enhance the unit!!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

badhutx said:


> Before this current release I noticed that if I hit record and then hit record again for "Series Link" and then went into my "Prioritizer" that it would say nothing scheduled. Even though my "To Do" list showed my program to record and so did the guide. This happen twice to me. Both times upon playback the blank / black screen happend. I now have the software version and I tried to schedule a "Series Link" recording for a local "SD" channel. Once again my prioritizer shows nothing scheduled. I have the default settings for "Series Link". So I am recording new and old episodes. The show doesn't record until tomorrow but I wasn't sure if this was tied to the Blank screen issue or not.
> 
> If I post this in the wrong place I apologize. I am a newbie to D* and this Forum.


There appears to be a time lag in some of the lists, which may have something to do with how far out in front the Guide is populated. It appears when a "series" recording is set up, the smarts in the HR20 look ahead in the guide to set the actual recordings. For example: I set up a series record for NCIS, and it didn't show up in the ToDo list for next week. When I went ahead and looked at next Tuesday...guess what...NCIS isn't on...MLB is on! So, the "smarts" in the machine actually work off the Guide and are linked to a "Tuesday 7 pm CBS" dumb link. Very clever, but it can be confusing.

If, for some reason (like a reset), your guide is not fully populated, then things won't move into the ToDo list until the Guide is populated. This is the "lag" I was referring to.

....hasan, N0AN


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

duane said:


> With 0xD1, I am still seeing the same intermittent blank screen issue about every 1-2 minutes. I am using a 15' HDMI cable to my Sony VPL-HS20 projector. Cycling through the format does not correct my problem as it has done for others. This blank screen happens every 60-90 seconds - seems like the HR20 and the projector are "checking" on each other - resulting in a black screen for 4 seconds, while audio keeps going.
> 
> My only fix was to get a HDMI > DVI adapter and run the feed via the DVI input on the projector. Problem fixed, but would rather use the HDMI input.
> 
> Reading the HDMI posts shed no new light on this specific issue. Any guesses if this is something firmware will fix in the future?


There is every reason to believe that if your display device model number and symptoms are reported to the powers that be at D*, there will be a firmware fix on it. It is very apparent that they are hard at work on this issue, but matching to every possible display device with the varieties of implementation of HDMI is causing some problems. Make sure they know about it (Earl has talked about how to report it), and you have every reason to be optimistic.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dpscala said:


> do you know if the new software patch for the hr20-100 has been downloaded to stop the picture from flashing on and off. that when connected with hdmi


Are you talking about flashing when changing channels? If so, turn Native mode OFF, and set the HR20 output resolution to a fixed output like 720P or 1080i (set it to match the native resolution of your tv).

If it is flashing on the same channel over HDMI, then the update of the firmware hasn't fixed your issue yet, but be sure to report it (per Earl's instructions), and you have every reason to believe it will get fixed. Matching the communications between the HR20 and every possible HDMI implementation in various display devices can be quite daunting because the implementations are all somewhat different, and they have to be able to talk to each other "reliably" both ways for HDMI to work properly.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

hasan, 
thanks for the info I will give that a try.
larcar


----------



## bethg727 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am still getting the freeze on programs recorded after the upgrade. But I was able to restart the show and it didn't freeze the second time through (it used to always freeze at the same spot).

Another thing that I noticed before the upgrade that is still there is how the scheduler works. I like Weeds but have a conflict with the 9 PM & 9:30 PM showings on Monday. What I want to record is the 11:00 PM Monday showing. But the scheduler always picks up Tuesday night's showing instead. It's as if it sees a conflict on Monday so it automatically looks at the next day instead of checking further for that night.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

talbain said:


> i wonder when they're going to fix this. all i ever read about is how the problem is on their end and they're aware of the issue, etc. yet it's been like 3 months now and no fix...


3 months? Try 10.... and still counting.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Wasnt' really having any trouble before this latest update, however since the update several SD shows I've recorded are now freezing in the first couple minutes of playback. FF and the like will fix it, but this is a pain and often you have to FF past the whole first minute or two of a show.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Software update came in at 4:30am yesterday morning, I recorded Lost on mpeg 4 hd and played it back last night and it was fine, but when I watched The Tonight Show on mpeg4 live audio was kinda going in and out. I did watch 20/20 on mpeg 4 but I know that show is not in hd and probably not dd 5.1 but it was fine live. I will check Fox and others tonight. I will also do a reset when I get home first.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

For starters, let me say I am fairly pleased with my HR20. I purchased it on Sunday 09/24/06, let it install the new software prior to starting my guided setup, and fortunately, I have not had nearly any of the major issues that have been plaguing many of these units.

With that said, I don't know if it is because we are "beta" testing this software, and it is still new without all of the features implemented yet, but the only major issue I am having is an empty to do list. When I go into the Scheduler and high light the To Do List option at the left of the screen, the status window indicates that I have 32 items in my To Do List. Yet when I select my To Do List, it only shows the one show I have set to manually record this evening. Yet when I go to the guide, all of my series links are showing up and show that those programs are going to record. I guess I will have to wait and see if they are actually recorded. 

I did do a hard reset, and let the guide data reload; however, this same issue has not gone away. I don't know if it is related to this software release or not, because I never had the chance to see if this was the case with the previous software release. 

Just wanted Earl to know about this as he seems to be our voice to the people that really matter at D**. Thanks again Earl!! Now if you could just get the OTA turned on......


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Strejcek said:


> For starters, let me say I am fairly pleased with my HR20. I purchased it on Sunday 09/24/06, let it install the new software prior to starting my guided setup, and fortunately, I have not had nearly any of the major issues that have been plaguing many of these units.
> 
> With that said, I don't know if it is because we are "beta" testing this software, and it is still new without all of the features implemented yet, but the only major issue I am having is an empty to do list. When I go into the Scheduler and high light the To Do List option at the left of the screen, the status window indicates that I have 32 items in my To Do List. Yet when I select my To Do List, it only shows the one show I have set to manually record this evening. Yet when I go to the guide, all of my series links are showing up and show that those programs are going to record. I guess I will have to wait and see if they are actually recorded.
> 
> ...


Another user has reported the same problem. 
I have sent it on to DirecTV...


----------



## GADA (Sep 14, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> you have something else wrong, because all my cleveland locals are great, except ABC, and they do exactly what you say, play like a scratched cd, I like that I might use that. But all my other stations have been great, with one night of lip sync, everything else is fine. But like I said I know what you are talking about, and only see it on ABC, I dont know why you are seeing it on all the other Mpeg4's.


All I know is that I can't record Ohio State Games in HD (WEWS-ABC) and an ER recording last week was totally unwatchable with lip-synch almost 2 seconds off (WKYC-NBC). I simply cannot record shows that mean the most to those in our house. I don't have an HR10 as a backup as this is our first HD DVR. I'm getting ready to call retention to try and swap for an HR10 or simply return this thing!!


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Earl!! You're my hero.


----------



## Buckeye Larry (Sep 22, 2006)

GADA said:


> All I know is that I can't record Ohio State Games in HD (WEWS-ABC) and an ER recording last week was totally unwatchable with lip-synch almost 2 seconds off (WKYC-NBC). I simply cannot record shows that mean the most to those in our house. I don't have an HR10 as a backup as this is our first HD DVR. I'm getting ready to call retention to try and swap for an HR10 or simply return this thing!!


I installed my HR20 two weeks ago. Picture freeze and chop on HD locals, Cleveland market. Service call to replace unit Saturday. Good recording Sunday and Monday, but back to SOS on Tuesday. Now the D* tech supt says it's a known issue and they're working on another software update, so another receiver won't help.
No issues with record/playback on any other channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Buckeye Larry said:


> I installed my HR20 two weeks ago. Picture freeze and chop on HD locals, Cleveland market. Service call to replace unit Saturday. Good recording Sunday and Monday, but back to SOS on Tuesday. Now the D* tech supt says it's a known issue and they're working on another software update, so another receiver won't help.
> No issues with record/playback on any other channels.


Is is just the HD Locals (the MPEG-4 ones), and is it with one specific channel or all 4 ?

There have been other reports, specifically about Cleveland... and they are also related to the H20 as well (not just the HR20)


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Last night we were watching NBC HD in Dallas. We were watching Conan O'Brien. II noticed the audio sync issues were barely off. Also this is all live tv watching. The thing just froze. I had to FF to get past the frozen part. When it did this when I FF the little FF arrorws turned that hot pink color. You know like a color glitch on the timeline over the arrows. Looks like this upgrade made it a little worse.

Then there is the stop and keep screwup as well.

Do you know when this thing will be clear of all these bugs. I want it to be cleared up by Superbowl Sunday. I am planning to have people over.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Also never had the pink color on FF arrows, but have had them since the update at times.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

ktabel01 said:


> Also never had the pink color on FF arrows, but have had them since the update at times.


I had the pink arrows a few times before yesterdays update, I wonder what the color was for, would not do it everytime.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I think I found a minor bug last night while watching Jay Leno on an MPEG4 local. When I turned on CC, I get Spanish captioning following right after English in every sentence.


----------



## Quick_GT-S (Aug 17, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Hooray... My HDMI connection seems to be working properly now. My Sony TV is connected via an HDMI/DVI connection. Everytime I turned off either the TV or the HR20 when it was turned back on I had no picture (snow). Would have to cycle manually through all the resolutions to get picture back. Seems OK now with new software.:hurah:


I have the same problem on my Sony. I have only had my HR20 for 2 days so I have not had time to play with it. Right now my remote turns the HR20 and my TV off at the same time. I was thinking the problem was the TV turning on when the HR20 was still powering up.

Should the HR20 stay on?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

One feature I'd hoped would start working as listed in the manual -- is skipping to bookmarks using Slip buttons. No luck with either Harmony 880 or the OEM remote. Works OK using Menu; so, I still get to use the feature.

Of course, I'm still getting used to the new menu system; so, I could be missing something.

One old habit I haven't lost -- is when coming away from watching a recording, I used to jog between the 2 tuners to see what was coming down from the bird on wheverever I'd left things. Now, I have the one live tuner and one that's not tuned to anything. Previously, that's been the kickoff point for a lockup.

Not locking up at that point anymore. Well -- not yet.


----------



## GADA (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is is just the HD Locals (the MPEG-4 ones), and is it with one specific channel or all 4 ?
> 
> There have been other reports, specifically about Cleveland... and they are also related to the H20 as well (not just the HR20)


All of my problems have been with the MPEG4 Cleveland locals only with WEWS (ABC) being the worst with picture freeze and chop. I did have a serious audio synch issue (component and analog audio out) on one episode of ER on WKYC (NBC) but had two days of perfect recordings of the Ryder Cup on the same channel. I haven't tred to record the other two networks but will start to do a bunch of test recordings on all four tonight. I've not have any issues recording any of the MPEG2 HD channels such as ESPN-HD or others.

I'm confused on the WEWS firmware issue. How does firmware on their end affect our ability to receive their programming when it's perfectly fine OTA. If it's a compression issue can't DirecTV compensate on their end or is their hardware in need of an update as well?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

WEWS is one specifically that people have been reporting.

OTA is encoded in MPEG-2
SAT transmission is encoded MPEG-4

A lot depends on how the signal is getting from WEWS to DirecTV.

Anyone that is having issues with WEWS, please add your name to this posting
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...read?rootPostID=10162058&returnExpertiseCode=


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

ktabel01 said:


> Wasnt' really having any trouble before this latest update, however since the update several SD shows I've recorded are now freezing in the first couple minutes of playback. FF and the like will fix it, but this is a pain and often you have to FF past the whole first minute or two of a show.


+1 on this for me. My wife has had it happen twice to her with Days of Our Lives.


----------



## davidm59 (Sep 1, 2006)

force software upgrade on hr20


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davidm59 said:


> force software upgrade on hr20


What do you mean?

The upgrade on the HR20 can only do so much...
The same problems exist on the H20 as well (According to the reports)


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

Channel 95 will just not record for me. I mean it will if I am watching it and I hit record. But I can not schedule a recording. It will show in the to-do list, but when the time comes to record it does not go to it.


----------



## Buckeye Larry (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is is just the HD Locals (the MPEG-4 ones), and is it with one specific channel or all 4 ?
> 
> There have been other reports, specifically about Cleveland... and they are also related to the H20 as well (not just the HR20)


Earl,
My H20 is fine, and my HR20 is fine as long as I don't try to pause live TV or rewind, even 5 seconds. Once I do that, it starts chopping, and to make it stop, I have to get off the channel and come back in. Otherwise, it keeps chopping even though I'm up to date with live.
It happens with 5 (ABC), 8 (FOX), 19 (CBS), but not 3 (NBC). Strange thing is that I ran fine, in fact recorded on all four Sunday and Monday.
I also have the national FOX and NBC "locals," but they record fine.
I have had issues with the audio being a bit out of sync on my locals, particularly when they first became available, but not so much lately.


----------



## topprospect (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl,

Is DirecTV aware that some of us are noticing that the remote is very inaccurate? Keying 2-0-4-Enter results in double numbers like "2004" or lost numbers like "20". This happens to me about 15-20% of the time. Some home reported that switching to RF improves it while others say it makes no difference. I started a thread on the subject but I wanted to log the problem here as well.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65511

Hopefully this is something that can be addressed in a future SW update.

thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

net17 said:


> Channel 95 will just not record for me. I mean it will if I am watching it and I hit record. But I can not schedule a recording. It will show in the to-do list, but when the time comes to record it does not go to it.


Much of the time, there is no programming assinged to that channel (Direct uses it for select HD programming) - so the DVR looks at it and sees no programming on that channel and does not allow it to be scheduled. If something shows up in the weekly schedule, you can set the time/date for that period.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

My HR20 got 0xD1 early yesterday morning. This morning, I tried turning it on, but all I get is a BLACK SCREEN, and no response to any remote or front panel buttons.

This is the first time my unit's frozen.


----------



## Pragmatic Lemur (Sep 20, 2006)

After a week and a half of no problems whatsoever, I decided to hook my HDMI back up. I figured this update might have fixed the freezing issues I got before. Nope. Within 1 hour of hooking up my HDMI cable to my Westy 42w2 my receiver froze and I had to reset it. Back to component again.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

I got the new firmware update (0xd1) yerterday and I still have the HDMI problem where I have no audio or sound. Cycling the format doesn't correct this or unpluging both tv and hr20.

My TV is a Sony KDS-R60XBR1 SXRD projector TV.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Much of the time, there is no programming assinged to that channel (Direct uses it for select HD programming) - so the DVR looks at it and sees no programming on that channel and does not allow it to be scheduled. If something shows up in the weekly schedule, you can set the time/date for that period.


i have had this behavior happening when recording blacked out feeds on NFLST.

the recorder really shoujld leave a message saying: this program was not recorded because of some lawyers stupid blackout rules


----------



## jwines (Sep 19, 2006)

Two SD programs recorded after the 0xD1 update had problems freezing in the first minute of the program. I was able to get around the problem by jumping to the end of the program and rewind back to the beginning (less one minute or so), luckily it was only a half hour show. The other show that froze (The Daily Show) I deleted thinking it was a corrupted recording, I recorded the next showing of the same episode and it worked fine.


--Joshua.


----------



## peridoc (Aug 18, 2006)

jwines said:


> Two SD programs recorded after the 0xD1 update had problems freezing in the first minute of the program. I was able to get around the problem by jumping to the end of the program and rewind back to the beginning (less one minute or so), luckily it was only a half hour show. The other show that froze (The Daily Show) I deleted thinking it was a corrupted recording, I recorded the next showing of the same episode and it worked fine.
> 
> --Joshua.


I had this happen today with a recording too. I have not seen the problem since though.

Keith


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

jwines said:


> Two SD programs recorded after the 0xD1 update had problems freezing in the first minute of the program. I was able to get around the problem by jumping to the end of the program and rewind back to the beginning (less one minute or so), luckily it was only a half hour show.


Me to, the other night with CSI:NY , Im on the local Indy feed ( WISHTV )


----------



## darrinps (Sep 13, 2006)

FWIW, I use HDMI feeding a Mits 55413 and everything works great except for the pink FF issue (which doesn't bother me too much).

The sound always seems to match the video, and the box never freezes on me. 

So, there are good boxes out there.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a 42" Samsung DLP and I had mine connected via component initially, but for the past week or so it's been connected via HDMI. I haven't had any problems at all related to the HDMI.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> WEWS is one specifically that people have been reporting.
> 
> OTA is encoded in MPEG-2
> SAT transmission is encoded MPEG-4
> ...


Finally some hope!!! I have contacted the Head engineer at WEWS two times, without a response, I am also trying to get this on ohiomedia.blogspot.com, the more people know about it, the faster we can hopefully come to resolving it, or at least cooling off some people, and tell them who is to really blame (cause as I know right now, it aint DIrectv, and that is from WEWS themselves!)


----------



## UenI (Sep 28, 2006)

Since receiving the update to 0xD1, I am experiencing consistent problems with DD soundtracks on my recorded local HD channels. For recorded HD shows, the center channel drops during playback, and is output to the L/R channels only. This happened only on the DD recorded broadcasts; the sound was output correctly (center channel was active) for the non-DD recorded broadcast.

This problem started yesterday (since the upgrade to 0xD1). Has anyone else experienced this problem?

HR20-700, with HD local channels
Denon AVR-3802 receiver
Component video
Optical audio


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

UenI said:


> Since receiving the update to 0xD1, I am experiencing consistent problems with DD soundtracks on my recorded local HD channels. For recorded HD shows, the center channel drops during playback, and is output to the L/R channels only. This happened only on the DD recorded broadcasts; the sound was output correctly (center channel was active) for the non-DD recorded broadcast.


This can't be related to the HR20. It doesn't process the DD audio in any way, so there's no way that a problem with the HR20 could cause just the center channel audio to be missing. It's either a problem with your audio receiver, or a problem with the local broadcaster.


----------



## AllAroundPsycho (Sep 28, 2006)

matto said:


> My HR20 got 0xD1 early yesterday morning. This morning, I tried turning it on, but all I get is a BLACK SCREEN, and no response to any remote or front panel buttons.
> 
> This is the first time my unit's frozen.


I saw this about every 24 hours prior to the upgrade. I went about 36 hours with the new 0xD1, but it just happened again.


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Wish I could clarrify it more... it is more to do with it's performance and reliability. No new functionality to it.
> 
> Jump to beginning and Jump to end where in 0xCC and should be there in 0xD1 (didn't test)
> 
> ...


Roger that, Awsome


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

GADA said:


> All I know is that I can't record Ohio State Games in HD (WEWS-ABC) and an ER recording last week was totally unwatchable with lip-synch almost 2 seconds off (WKYC-NBC). I simply cannot record shows that mean the most to those in our house. I don't have an HR10 as a backup as this is our first HD DVR. I'm getting ready to call retention to try and swap for an HR10 or simply return this thing!!


i feel your pain. this has got to be fixed. top priority. it's almost as bad as if they didn't broadcast any audio at all.

lip sync -- which has always been a problem -- is simply as bad with the hr20 as i have ever seen, anywhere, anyplace, anytime.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

since upgrade have had problems with my reciever having no sound (optical/dd) on startup.. have to switch inputs and back..also have had to ff/stop/restart to play recordings... worked fine before.. 
Update:it always seems to be the first 2or3 minutes if you can get by that the rest is fine... All these recordings are regular 480i channels


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

I just got home and decided to watch American Chopper, which was recorded today off Discover HD Theater.

I got a black screen and the play head said "0:-10". The transport controls don't do anything.

I had to delete it. 

Paul


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

ktabel01 said:


> Wasnt' really having any trouble before this latest update, however since the update several SD shows I've recorded are now freezing in the first couple minutes of playback. FF and the like will fix it, but this is a pain and often you have to FF past the whole first minute or two of a show.


I am also having this problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I got a PM from a "remote" guy... 

Those that are having IR problems with the HR20...
What kinda of TV's do you have? 
And where are they in proximity to your HR20.
There is a possibility that some TV's display's can be conflicting with the IR...


----------



## swconsult (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They know about that... And It will eventually be fixed.
> This release was targeted at a few of the critical issues with the box.
> 
> You could almost call this the a "quick hit" release.
> ...


Earl, Do you know which bird the software updates come down from? I currently don't receive one of the birds due to it's ridiculously low elevation. It'll improve in the winter and I can't see that they'd add any other HD to it anyway. It just has three channels now. Beats the option of cable and it's a primary DISH bird so they would be worse.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

This is getting a little rediculous.

I've now started noticing missing recordings. They show up in the History as "Partial."

What's up with that?

Paul


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

swconsult said:


> Earl, Do you know which bird the software updates come down from? I currently don't receive one of the birds due to it's ridiculously low elevation. It'll improve in the winter and I can't see that they'd add any other HD to it anyway. It just has three channels now. Beats the option of cable and it's a primary DISH bird so they would be worse.


As far as I know... they come down 101


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

From my other thread...looks like a scheduling bug in 0xD1.

Here's something a bit weird...I have series links set up for SURVIOR: COOK ISLANDS (8pm-9pm CBS) and THE OFFICE (8:30pm-9pm NBC). Tonight was the first episode of UGLY BETTY (8pm-9pm ABC) and my wife wanted to take a look, so I set up a one-time recording for UGLY BETTY a couple of days ago. Of course when I did this, the HR20 told me there was a conflict and asked me which recording I wanted to cancel. I chose THE OFFICE, and it set up the recording for UGLY BETTY. (And, of course, I set up THE OFFICE to record on the upstairs SIR-4040 DTivo!) Earlier tonight I checked the guide and THE OFFICE was still shown with the "red circle X/star" icon and UGLY BETTY was marked to record. At 8pm it started recording both SURVIVOR and UGLY BETTY.

Well, around 8:28pm while we were watching SURVIVOR live, the HR20 popped up a dialog saying that it wanted to change the channel at 8:30pm to record THE OFFICE. What the heck?  I looked at it for a minute and then hit "Cancel recording". But, that makes me wonder...what if we hadn't been home and watching TV? Would it have changed the channel in the middle of SURVIVOR and left us with half a recording? Seems like it forgot that I cancelled/overrode the recording of THE OFFICE!


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

Exact same thing happened to me here in Virginia this evening where we had torrential downpours early this evening. Damn thing missed Survivor and CSI. Once I pulled the power cord and then replaced it, it booted fine and started recording CSI.



911medic said:


> Just had my first lockup with this receiver. Don't know if it's anything to do w/this software version or not, but here it is:
> 
> Had a rain squall pass through, w/heavy enough rain to interfere with the sat signal. Was watching ESPN2 HD, and the picture became very blocky and choppy. While different than rain fade problems I've had before (with E*--signal just goes completely out, and "searching for signal" message displayed), I wasn't too worried. This blockiness/choppiness continued for several minutes as the rain continued, but the next time I looked up, the screen was frozen, with blocky artifacts and all. The box wouldn't respond to remote control or front panel button inputs, and I had to do a red button restart. The unit restarted normally, and seems to be working fine now. But I hope it's not going to lock up everytime there's a rain fade issue.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

kaylward said:


> Exact same thing happened to me here in Virginia this evening where we had torrential downpours early this evening. Damn thing missed Survivor and CSI. Once I pulled the power cord and then replaced it, it booted fine and started recording CSI.


Yeah, I'm really hoping this isn't going to be how rain-fade episodes affect this box. As a satellite subscriber for about 3 1/2 years now, I've only actually been watching TV maybe 4-5 times when I've lost signal due to a storm, but I'm sure it's lost signal numerous other times when I've been away at work, etc. I'd hate to come home from a weekend out of town to find that it locked up during a storm Friday night and has sat there frozen all weekend, not recording things it was set to.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Guess it is my turn now. Got the update like everyone else. Have watched 3 recorded programs since the update (Lost special from Wednesday night, Survivor from tonight, some Super Volcano special from the HD channels). I am using component connection to my HDTV (not HDMI) and I don't have a home theatre (have one but it is too old and doesn't work with the new setup). I am getting a lot of blocky picture moments (like rain fade) plus the loss of audio for about a second. So far it still plays through them without FF or anything else required. I never had this on any of the recordings I did before this last update. I am in Houston. No rains or clouds in the area.

Thanks,

Earl (but not that Earl)


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

EarlB said:


> Guess it is my turn now. Got the update like everyone else. Have watched 3 recorded programs since the update (Lost special from Wednesday night, Survivor from tonight, some Super Volcano special from the HD channels). I am using component connection to my HDTV (not HDMI) and I don't have a home theatre (have one but it is too old and doesn't work with the new setup). I am getting a lot of blocky picture moments (like rain fade) plus the loss of audio for about a second. So far it still plays through them without FF or anything else required. I never had this on any of the recordings I did before this last update. I am in Houston. No rains or clouds in the area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Earl (but not that Earl)


sorry but the box has been programmed to not work for Fake Earl's :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

stuart628 said:


> sorry but the box has been programmed to not work for Fake Earl's :lol:


 For all I know... he could have been Earl-B before me... 
There are three of us floating around now..


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For all I know... he could have been Earl-B before me...
> There are three of us floating around now..


no he just joined this month, unless you have three screen names so you can get peace and quiet from all the p.m.'s!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

stuart628 said:


> no he just joined this month, unless you have three screen names so you can get peace and quiet from all the p.m.'s!


I ment on his Birth Certificate.. 
For the first 6 years of my forum life, I was ebonovic (still am in most forums)... had to go to the full name when I became a Mod.


----------



## mwhip (Aug 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I ment on his Birth Certificate..
> For the first 6 years of my forum life, I was ebonovic (still am in most forums)... had to go to the full name when I became a Mod.


And you change your avatar and now I have to get used to the new one.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

But at least _the eye_ is no longer staring at us...

LOL


----------



## ski_dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

I've got Series Links setup for the following channels on the MPEG4 locals:

My Name is Earl (7:00), The Office (7:30), Grey's Anatomy & CSI (8:00) and ER (9:00). For the second week in a row, The Office and ER did not record and the 4-way pad with asterisk icon appeared in both on the guide. It appears to not have recorded due to recording conflist. None of the shows are set to start/stop times other than the guide times. 

This is really frustrating...


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

ski_dawg said:


> I've got Series Links setup for the following channels on the MPEG4 locals:
> 
> My Name is Earl (7:00), The Office (7:30), Grey's Anatomy & CSI (8:00) and ER (9:00). For the second week in a row, The Office and ER did not record and the 4-way pad with asterisk icon appeared in both on the guide. It appears to not have recorded due to recording conflist. None of the shows are set to start/stop times other than the guide times.
> 
> This is really frustrating...


What does your history say about the shows you missed?

Paul


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I ment on his Birth Certificate..
> For the first 6 years of my forum life, I was ebonovic (still am in most forums)... had to go to the full name when I became a Mod.


*sigh* Yea ... I definitely made a bad choice in forum names when I picked EarlB. The pressure was so great during signup time, I cracked under the pressure. Didn't realize it would be so confusing. :nono2:

So, is it possible oh mighty mods to change my name to something else?

Earl (but not that Earl)

P.S. Just watched "Justice" which was also recorded last night. Same blocky picture and loss of audio for about a second. Happened about 3 times during the hour long show. I have watched too much tv today. My brain is now fried. :grin:


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quick_GT-S said:


> I have the same problem on my Sony. I have only had my HR20 for 2 days so I have not had time to play with it. Right now my remote turns the HR20 and my TV off at the same time. I was thinking the problem was the TV turning on when the HR20 was still powering up.
> 
> Should the HR20 stay on?


When you hit the HR20 power button it will power down both your TV and the HR20.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

This may or may not be related to the MPEG2 lip sync problems which I have noted ad nauseum. When I put my HR20 into PCM only mode on MPEG2 stations, I get horrible high pitched audio popping noises. These go away when I put it back into DD mode. I don't have this issue on the SD or MPEG4 locals. I am connected via optical audio. (Of course when I switch back to DD, although the audio quality is superb, it is about 420 hours delayed behind the video.)


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

EarlB said:


> *sigh* Yea ... I definitely made a bad choice in forum names when I picked EarlB. The pressure was so great during signup time, I cracked under the pressure. Didn't realize it would be so confusing. :nono2:
> 
> So, is it possible oh mighty mods to change my name to something else?
> 
> ...


stop it, I was just giving earl a hard time, wait, I meant Earl B, I mean, never mind you get it :grin:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I just got home, and was informed that my family missed out on some TV watching tonight because of the "Searching for signal" message. I don't know why it prevented them from watching TV, I'll have to get the details in the morning. When I turned everything back on, the message was there but the channel it was tuned to (an MPEG4 local) was working just fine. The unit was working just fine aside from the message, and it went away when I changed the channel. But I did a reset anyway.

Back on 0xbe, the searching for signal message was sporadic, but never caused any real problems. 0xcc got rid of the message completely, and now with 0xd1 it seems to be back with a vengeance. In their rush to get this fix out, it appears that they missed some regression testing, among other things.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

I noticed two issues which really annoyed me tonight (not sure if mentioned before)...

1. I recorded a movie 4 days ago and all of a sudden it is not listed in MyVOD. History shows it recorded but not deleted. 

2. I set up a manual record 2 days ago. First two recorded flawlwssly, tonights recording just didn't happen. It showed in To Do but it just didn't.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> I noticed two issues which really annoyed me tonight (not sure if mentioned before)...
> 
> 1. I recorded a movie 4 days ago and all of a sudden it is not listed in MyVOD. History shows it recorded but not deleted.
> 
> 2. I set up a manual record 2 days ago. First two recorded flawlwssly, tonights recording just didn't happen. It showed in To Do but it just didn't.


I got the same thing tonight. Had recorded a program on Sunday. It was listed in MyVOD Sunday but it is no longer listed in MyVOD. History shows it recorded but not deleted. Is there any way to get this program back? I did a search and it is not playing again.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

jamielee said:


> I had the pink arrows a few times before yesterdays update, I wonder what the color was for, would not do it everytime.


I think the pink looks more like magenta. I've seen that used in other SW as the color that indicates the transparent region of a bitmap. So my guess has been there is just a bug when drawing the >> bitmap with regard to the transparency.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

runopenloop said:


> I think the pink looks more like magenta. I've seen that used in other SW as the color that indicates the transparent region of a bitmap. So my guess has been there is just a bug when drawing the >> bitmap with regard to the transparency.


Yep, that was my first thought as well.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Yep, that was my first thought as well.


me too. figured it was some braino working with the alpha channel.


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

What is 00d1? We just had our watching interrupted, at 11:00 PM, for a software upgrade which listed that as the version. What is up with an download in the middle of the evening?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

00d1 is 0xd1. Strange that it just decided to update now.


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

I just posted a rant about missed recordings and thought I should but some of the details here as well.

Please excuse the double posting, just don't want it to be missed as a possible software issue.

Ok, I sit down after work Thursday (early Friday AM) and check out my VOD for my shows. No Office, no Earl, no Survivor! (It did tape Deal or no deal. )

WTF!!

I go to history--Survivor was canceled, Earl and Office were deleted. NO, THEY WEREN'T! 

I realize it is just TV, but this isn't cool. I understand there are issues with software. I can be patient for OTA activation, HDMI issues that couldn't easily be spotted until boxes were in use with different equipment, trick play issues, etc. I can even accept an occasional missed recording because of some weird guide data fluke as long as I know that DirecTV is working on it.

BUT--a 75% failure rate on one night is INEXCUSABLE!!!

I don't even get good info on why. My HR10 would say exactly what happened, ie "Recording deleted by someone in your household" or "Not recorded because of no signal strength on Sat 2" or "because of a conflict with a higher priority show" etc. so you could at least have a chance to change/fix your issue for the future. 

Oh--like the new avatar Earl--I barely knew you--I had gotten used to the Eye!


----------



## gusjohnson (Sep 29, 2006)

I am just getting started so I don't have experience with previous versions of the software - but I am having a terrible time with the video/audio sync. 

I recorded a local HD program (The Office) and whenever I skip back, slip forward, ff, or rewind, I have a 50/50 chance of having the audio fall out of sync with the video. I workaround the problem by skipping back a few times until everything is sync'd up - but it's a huge pain. 

I don't seem to have the problem with live/delayed tv - but I've only been using the unit for a short time.

I am using component video and audio.

Questions: Is this a common problem? Is there a fix? Are there workarounds?


----------



## ski_dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> What does your history say about the shows you missed?
> 
> Paul


They did not show up in the history at all last week, and this week they show up as partial because I happened to see that they weren't recording and caught it 5 minutes in. Last week I originally had CSI & Grey's setup to start/stop 1 minute early, which explains last week problem. So I then went into the Series Link and changed them both back to start/stop on time, but when I checked it last night the settings had gone back to 1 minute early/late on their own as if the changes never took.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ski_dawg said:


> They did not show up in the history at all last week, and this week they show up as partial because I happened to see that they weren't recording and caught it 5 minutes in. Last week I originally had CSI & Grey's setup to start/stop 1 minute early, which explains last week problem. So I then went into the Series Link and changed them both back to start/stop on time, but when I checked it last night the settings had gone back to 1 minute early/late on their own as if the changes never took.


Doesn't Grey's start at 9:01 EST? I'm just going by my Time Warner Moto DVR info...HR20s come Tuesday.


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

911medic said:


> Just had my first lockup with this receiver. Don't know if it's anything to do w/this software version or not, but here it is:
> 
> Had a rain squall pass through, w/heavy enough rain to interfere with the sat signal. Was watching ESPN2 HD, and the picture became very blocky and choppy. While different than rain fade problems I've had before (with E*--signal just goes completely out, and "searching for signal" message displayed), I wasn't too worried. This blockiness/choppiness continued for several minutes as the rain continued, but the next time I looked up, the screen was frozen, with blocky artifacts and all. The box wouldn't respond to remote control or front panel button inputs, and I had to do a red button restart. The unit restarted normally, and seems to be working fine now. But I hope it's not going to lock up everytime there's a rain fade issue.


Had similar problem with my HR20 yesterday. I don't know if this is related to this software version as I only had the box hooked up the other day. Had a storm roll through, which caused blockiness on the screen. Checked signal strength and it had dropped to the high fifties (normally high eighties to low nineties). After a couple of minutes the image went black. Receiver was completely locked up. I let is sit for a little while to see if it would recover. It would not respond to any commands. The light that normally blinks when you send a command did not blink when issuing commands. In the end, I had to reset via the access card red button.

During this time my HR10 never lost signal.


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

The morning news was recoding when I got up, like it should. I went to the list and tried to play and the time bar showed the start as -7:-55 and none of the transport buttons (trick play) would work. Went to the live channel and could not back it up. Hit record and selected Stop and Keep. Went to the list and it was gone. Went back to live and the Time bar was still orange and could not back up. Pressed record with same results. Pressed record again and this time I selected stop and delete. Was not in the List. Went back to live and the Time bar was now green but could not back up. Then the unit quit responsing to the remote. I don't get the LED blink on the unit when I press a button on the remote. I have not reset yet as I want to see if it comes back on it's own for more info. At the time of the next scheduled record the Record LED did come on.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

My HR20 was installed 9/23 and downloaded 0xD1 on 9/27. Last night (9/28) I had my first 'real' issue. I turned the box 'on' around 8:30 and everything appeared fine as the blue lights did their thing. But I never got any video and the unit would not respond to any remote commands. I let it sit for a few minutes and the info bar came up indicating it was tuned to the MPEG4 cbs channel, but the video was just an all gray screen. I changed the channel to MPEG4 abc, and got the same all gray screen. I tried ESPN-HD and food network and everything was fine. I then tried to watch the just recoreded MPEG4 'My name is Earl', and again got just a gray screen. At that point I finally gave in and did my first reset on this box. Once it came up all was well, and it did pickup the recording scheduled for 9:00 (Supernatural). 

So it appears the box lost the ability to display any MPEG4 content, live or recorded, while MPEG2 HD and SD where fine. Has this 'no MPEG4' bug been seen before?


----------



## ski_dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Doesn't Grey's start at 9:01 EST? I'm just going by my Time Warner Moto DVR info...HR20s come Tuesday.


Both Grey's & CSI are listed in the guide as 8:00-8:59 CST.


----------



## mntbikejack (Aug 29, 2006)

Since getting 0xD1 update I have had problems with video freezing when playing back a recording. When this happens it is present on all recordings, mpeg2 & mpeg4. The sound continues to play though. A reset with the red button seems to cure the issue for a day. This happens on the HDMI port as well as the component video. 

Also the searching for satellite message has to be removed when watching a recording. We had a rather bad cold front slowly pass through last night and because of the large flashing message pop-up, even watching recording was not possible.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Installed HR20 on Monday, upgraded firmware 0xD1 middle of the week.

I see so many issues of missed recordings and I have yet to have it happen. Either I'm lucky, or....

In my area there are no MPEG-4 HD Locals yet. I have the AT-9 Dish.

I have recorded two programs at the same time, no problem. The Trick Play (I HATE that name) functions seem to work better in 0xD1 than the prior version (cc). The programs have been retained. I have watched them both starting and stopping, resuming, etc. No problems. 

I have recorded an HD Movie on Discovery while watching assorted other channels. No problems, but I did NOTHING more than watch channels, no Trick Play stuff while I was recording.

Last night I played a movie that I had previously recorded, so I could record it to DVD on my DVD-Recorder. At the same time, I was recording "Shark" with the HR-20. Both went off without a hitch.

I have two theories about why this unit seems to be working ok:

1. I have no MPEG-4 to deal with at all, so the box is never processing anything in MPEG-4. 

2. I set things up and while recording I DON'T MESS AROUND! I mean, I don't touch a button. (other than using the channel button to change channels, and most times, I don't even do that) 

Now, that is completely at cross purposes to the design of the unit (In other words, one would expect you could play to one's heart content with the Trick Play stuff and menus and other things while recording...after all that's what this thing was designed to do. Therein may lie the rub. It could be that the firmware (and timing routines built into it) is not any where near optimized to the point where you can use it "as intended". 

It could also be that these kinds of problems are only made worse if the MPEG-4 HD Locals are turned on (not even being viewed) in your area. Further, it could be that watching the MPEG-4 HD Locals causes even more problems.

Since I'm being so "cautious" with it, placing very low demands on its processing power, I may not see hardly any of the other problems with dropped recordings, etc, because it takes a particular combination of keystokes/demands on the processor for it to either "bail out", or become stuck...we have all seen computers do this ...they get busy when they shouldn't be, and until they finish being "busy", they can be unreponsive. They may never get unbusy, and hence the red reset button.

Suffice it to say, I have never missed a recording, never lost a recording, never been unable to play a recording. I do expect if I got rain fade, that I might have a frozen machine....but....my Samsung 360 did precisely this about half the time it lost signal, so it isn't new to me.

Putting all this into perspective, either I'm extraordinarily fortunate with this HR-20, or one or more of my theories above accounts for it.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Since the I received the new software this week, my HR20 which had zero problems now keeps messing up.
1. Recorded programs are freezing up
2. Series Link is cancelling recordings that were in the To Do List

If they are going to send software updates, I wish it would improve machine, not mess up what was working just fine!


----------



## topprospect (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I got a PM from a "remote" guy...
> 
> Those that are having IR problems with the HR20...
> What kinda of TV's do you have?
> ...


Earl,

I have a Panasonic 58PX600U plasma display. I am about 12 feet back from the screen and the HR20. Keypresses frequently result in the HR20 detecting double keypresses or no keypress at all.

I thought about the fact that plasma's dump out a lot of IR interference, so I did a little experiment. I have a Pronto with a RF extender. For those that don't know, the Pronto remote can communicate over RF to a little repeater box that has IR blasters on it. This allows you to put the repeater box behind a cabinet door and tape the IR blaster to the receiver window on your component. So, for my experiment, I did just that. I put the repeater box and the HR20 inside a cabinet and closed the doors. This should have isolated the HR20 from any IR interference that the plasma is dumping out. End result: Same problem with the same frequency of inaccuracy.

Btw, other devices (like my SD DirecTivo, DVD player, Xbox, etc.) have no problem.

If anyone has other things to try, I'm up for ideas.

thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

uncrph90 said:


> I go to history--Survivor was canceled, Earl and Office were deleted. NO, THEY WEREN'T!
> ...
> Oh--like the new avatar Earl--I barely knew you--I had gotten used to the Eye!


Just so you know... when the system reboots (for any reason).
All items in the todo list are "cancel/deleted"... because when the unit reboots, it loses all your guide data.... Thus during the start up sequence, it compares the to-do list to guide, doesn't find a match... thus deletes it.

Then as the guide data starts to repopulate, and the background process run to process your Series Links, it puts it back in.

So that is why you probably saw the canceled/deleted entries in your History.
But it doesn't explain why they didn't record, unless some how there was a conflict or something.

Da' Bears


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

My "Office" recording off of Channel 82, Mpeg-2 HD is showing in the 'History' as 'Partial'. I don't why that would be so.

However it is not in MY VOD.


----------



## Herb55 (Sep 29, 2006)

I received the 0xD1 update a couple days ago and my receiver was working just fine till that point. It seems the so called "fixs" actually created the issues it was supposed to repair. My main issue is playback of recorded shows as it will constantly freeze on various frames and forcing you to start over from the beginning. After doing this a half a dozen times, if your lucky it will run the show all the way through without a freeze.
Is there another updated planned soon or do I need to keep calling D* everyday till it's fixed.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herb55 said:


> I received the 0xD1 update a couple days ago and my receiver was working just fine till that point. It seems the so called "fixs" actually created the issues it was supposed to repair. My main issue is playback of recorded shows as it will constantly freeze on various frames and forcing you to start over from the beginning. After doing this a half a dozen times, if your lucky it will run the show all the way through without a freeze.
> Is there another updated planned soon or do I need to keep calling D* everyday till it's fixed.
> 
> Thanks


There is another update planned soon.....


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just so you know... when the system reboots (for any reason).
> All items in the todo list are "cancel/deleted"... because when the unit reboots, it loses all your guide data.... Thus during the start up sequence, it compares the to-do list to guide, doesn't find a match... thus deletes it.
> 
> Then as the guide data starts to repopulate, and the background process run to process your Series Links, it puts it back in.
> ...


Makes sense, but there should have been no reboot. There was a storm, but that particular HR20 is on a UPS. (None of my digital clocks had to be reset either, so no power outage--the damn microwave always resets and it was ok!) Also, no conflicts. Earl/Office and Survivor 8-9 est and Deal or no Deal 9-10 est. No padding and nothing else. Survivor didn't record on another HR20 that has a series link either. Anybody else with Survivor specific issues on Thursday?

Go Panthers!! Maybe now that Steve Smith is back, we can get turned around and Da' Bears can come to our house in January!


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is another update planned soon.....


Hmm--based on history, "soon" from Earl might mean this weekend--any hints you can share--or are you sworn to secrecy!!?


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is another update planned soon.....


Good. I've had 2 black screen freezes on this software version. I had none on the previous version.


----------



## Quick_GT-S (Aug 17, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> When you hit the HR20 power button it will power down both your TV and the HR20.


Yes the button turns both the TV and HR20 off at the same time and I don't know why is does that. Here is what I noticed last night: If I turn the TV on first, then the HR20, it works fine. If they turn them both on at the same time or the HR20 first then I get snow. The only way out of the snowy picture is to change to low res, then back to 1080i.

It's on a Sony 50" LCD Projection.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

uncrph90 said:


> Hmm--based on history, "soon" from Earl might mean this weekend--any hints you can share--or are you sworn to secrecy!!?


I can at least tell you that one is not scheduled for this weekend.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

uncrph90 said:


> Hmm--based on history, "soon" from Earl might mean this weekend--any hints you can share--or are you sworn to secrecy!!?


I just love the intrigue of this forum!


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to have the issue of no video with HDMI after turning on my Westinghouse LCD monitor, and the solution for that was to cycle the HR20 through its resolutions (1080i=>480i=>480p=>720p=>1080i) by pressing the button on the box itself. After doewloading the new build of the SW on the 27th, I no longer experience that problem. Everytime I turn on my Westinghouse LCD monitor, the video is present and running normally.


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Herb55 said:


> I received the 0xD1 update a couple days ago and my receiver was working just fine till that point. It seems the so called "fixs" actually created the issues it was supposed to repair. My main issue is playback of recorded shows as it will constantly freeze on various frames and forcing you to start over from the beginning. After doing this a half a dozen times, if your lucky it will run the show all the way through without a freeze.
> Is there another updated planned soon or do I need to keep calling D* everyday till it's fixed.
> 
> Thanks


I am having freezing problems as well since the last update. Series Link continues to be a mess as well. I hope the next update doesn't mess more stuff up!!


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just so you know... when the system reboots (for any reason).
> All items in the todo list are "cancel/deleted"... because when the unit reboots, it loses all your guide data.... Thus during the start up sequence, it compares the to-do list to guide, doesn't find a match... thus deletes it.
> 
> Then as the guide data starts to repopulate, and the background process run to process your Series Links, it puts it back in.


That is the dumbest idea I've ever seen implemented in software.
They KNOW the guide data will be gone, since its not in nonvolatile storage.
They KNOW that the programs have already been successfully scheduled.
WHY are they deleted from the todo list then?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

uncrph90 said:


> .... Survivor didn't record on another HR20 that has a series link either. Anybody else with Survivor specific issues on Thursday?
> 
> [


Last night's Survivor didn't record on my HR20 either. Wife is rather pi**ed! It's my #1 priority Series Link in the Prioritizer, yet shows "no upcoming episoded." The History did not even list it. There should have no conflicts with anything else.

I deleted that Series Link and created a new one for Survivor. Hopefully it will "stick" this time.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

matto said:


> That is the dumbest idea I've ever seen implemented in software.
> They KNOW the guide data will be gone, since its not in nonvolatile storage.
> They KNOW that the programs have already been successfully scheduled.
> WHY are they deleted from the todo list then?


I've wondered the same thing. How hard would it be to keep a backup on the hard drive so that it could be reactivated much quicker after a reset/reboot?


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Since the last update, I have an intermitted problem. During playback I get a loss of sound for a brief moment, then I get square boxes on the screen. 

It only happens once in a while and I haven't made a big deal about it because it doesn't freeze my receiver. Knock on wood, my receiver has only froze once at the very beginning.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I've wondered the same thing. How hard would it be to keep a backup on the hard drive so that it could be reactivated much quicker after a reset/reboot?


Obviously because they were cheap and lazy and reused code from the H20, where there is no hard drive to store guide data


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Since the last update, I have an intermitted problem. During playback I get a loss of sound for a brief moment, then I get square boxes on the screen.
> 
> It only happens once in a while and I haven't made a big deal about it because it doesn't freeze my receiver. Knock on wood, my receiver has only froze once at the very beginning.


Ditto! I posted this earlier in the thread back on page 7, so you are not alone. It never happened to me before the update and seems to be in all my recordings now. Hopefully it is on the list to be fixed in the next update. As you noted, at least it is still watchable (doesn't freeze).

Earl (but not that Earl)


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

EarlB said:


> Earl (but not that Earl)


LOL :lol:


----------



## eplus12 (Sep 29, 2006)

Regarding the HR-20. I am using the native pass through, which I like very much, but I am a little confused about which function to use on my 40" 4:3 direct View Sony XBR. Letterbox, Stretch or Crop? Crop is bad. I would think I should use Letterbox, but that is squished (faces look flattened horizontally). Stretched, despite the name, looks like normal HD with horizontal bars on the top. Any thoughts?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So that is why you probably saw the canceled/deleted entries in your History.
> But it doesn't explain why they didn't record, unless some how there was a conflict or something.
> 
> Da' Bears


Maybe they were due to record during the period before the guide data was able to reload???


----------



## praneeth (Sep 13, 2006)

I had the HR20 and 5 LNB dish installed recently and also have the 0xD1 update. I'm in Miami and the HR20 setup tells me that there is no signal on the 99 satellite. When I look at the other satellites a couple of the transponders have "0"s as well. I dont notice any missing programming though, I have D* Premier and seem to be getting all my channels including HD locals (I think). Is this something I should worry about? Should I be getting a signal on 99 in Miami? My old HR10 gives me a message about not being able to find the left side of the 110 satallite, but this also seems to be getting all channels (no HD locals obviously). Also after running the setup again the HR10 says changed the message to the 119 (can't find the left side or something like that). What's going on here. I'm reasonably happy with the HR20 and the upgrade since everything is working, except for these messages. 

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## UenI (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> This can't be related to the HR20. It doesn't process the DD audio in any way, so there's no way that a problem with the HR20 could cause just the center channel audio to be missing. It's either a problem with your audio receiver, or a problem with the local broadcaster.


I called D* last nite about this problem, as it is happening on all my HD local channels (recorded or live). The CSR tech said it is a known problem with DD that occurred since the last software update. She said they are tracking it, and it will be fixed in a soon-to-be-released patch. In the meantime, she advised to disable DD in the HR20 Audio Options. This wakes sound back up to all speakers, but you lose true surround (DD), of course.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

So far, I've been lucky and have had no problems. Of course I haven't had a lot of time to use the darn thing.

My HR10-250 on the other hand likes to reboot itself.


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

mikeny said:


> My "Office" recording off of Channel 82, Mpeg-2 HD is showing in the 'History' as 'Partial'. I don't why that would be so.
> 
> However it is not in MY VOD.


I've had a couple of these as well, but not in HD. History description only says "This show is over." I give any show I record about a 2% of failing. I would tell anyone who asked to wait six months before moving to an HR20. !danger:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, Earl, I wouldn't pretend to know if this is version specific. Have the latest update. The few previous lockups I experienced had to do [I believe] w/jumping to an "untuned" tuner, e.g., stop a recording, exit to live, hit Prev -- because that always was my habit w/TiVo's -- to see what I happened to have available on each tuner at the moment.

Usually, I got a jaunte off into neverland and a lockup. I think that's stopped; but, I'm not going to try it just before the weekend and lose Guide data needed for one or another of the dozen or so [proper] football matches I have scheduled.

Today, however, I did my usual with a match on Setanta Sports [for which I pay my $14.99/month]: it was scheduled to record [season pass or whatever we now call it] and also had a movie recording that started 45 minutes earlier. Both SD.

As usual, I walked in to the LR about 25 minutes after start time to begin to watch/catch up/skip halftime. Everything showed OK on the recording in progress. Except telling it to Play got me a black screen. No trick plays worked. Went to live on the same channel -- and there was the match [missed the first goal] -- time bar came up on the bottom showing the buffered recording time -- but, again, no trick play buttons worked; so, I couldn't back up to the beginning of the match.

Pretty frustrating. And I'm not about to reset right now because the Guide hasn't finished repopulating from yesterday's reboot. I have 2 of those Sunday matches scheduled manual, right now, because the info isn't yet up.

OK, bro' -- just noting it for the record. Unless there's a magic wand, I'll hang in for the next upgrade[?].

--

edit -- should mention that I finally got Stop and Delete to work and have carried on Live -- though I also have told it to record in case I have a Blog emergency in my study  Working fine at the moment. Could get scary, tomorrow, though.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> New Software 9/27-0xD1
> Manufacture 700 - 0xD1
> 
> ---------------
> ...


Since I'm waitng for replacement number two and they are on backorder I was wondering when I get the replacement will I get OxCC first and then the new one?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quick_GT-S said:


> Yes the button turns both the TV and HR20 off at the same time and I don't know why is does that. Here is what I noticed last night: If I turn the TV on first, then the HR20, it works fine. If they turn them both on at the same time or the HR20 first then I get snow. The only way out of the snowy picture is to change to low res, then back to 1080i.
> 
> It's on a Sony 50" LCD Projection.


I think it's ridiculous that the button turns off both the TV and the DVR at the same time. Should be separate buttons for each because I usually like to leave my DVR's on and just turn off the TV. Since the 0xD1 update my HDMI connection has been 100% good. Before the update it was 100% not OK. They obviously havn't got the HDMI thing nailed down yet for your model of TV.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> I think it's ridiculous that the button turns off both the TV and the DVR at the same time. Should be separate buttons for each because I usually like to leave my DVR's on and just turn off the TV. Since the 0xD1 update my HDMI connection has been 100% good. Before the update it was 100% not OK. They obviously havn't got the HDMI thing nailed down yet for your model of TV.


err.. you do know there's a button right next to the tv power button that does exactly what you want, right?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

matto said:


> err.. you do know there's a button right next to the tv power button that does exactly what you want, right?


Well no. That button (PWR) turns on or off only the DVR. The (On OFF) buttons will turn on or off both the DVR and the TV. There is no way to turn off only the TV like you could with the TiVo. Makes no sense.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Monty23 said:


> Well no. That button (PWR) turns on or off only the DVR. The (On OFF) buttons will turn on or off both the DVR and the TV. There is no way to turn off only the TV like you could with the TiVo. Makes no sense.


ummm slide the slider to tv and press power?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

stuart628 said:


> ummm slide the slider to tv and press power?


Or if you really want a thrill - read the manual.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> ummm slide the slider to tv and press power?


Well you're right... that works. Now YOU try and teach my wife to do that. LOL:lol:

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Or if you really want a thrill - read the manual.


Real men don't read manuals...... :grin:


----------



## scoooterr (Aug 31, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> I think it's ridiculous that the button turns off both the TV and the DVR at the same time. Should be separate buttons for each because I usually like to leave my DVR's on and just turn off the TV. Since the 0xD1 update my HDMI connection has been 100% good. Before the update it was 100% not OK. They obviously havn't got the HDMI thing nailed down yet for your model of TV.


Monte - My box goes off with the TV and all scheduled shows contine to record. Just no blue lights.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

scoooterr said:


> Monte - My box goes off with the TV and all scheduled shows contine to record. Just no blue lights.


That's the way it's supposed to work. When you turn "off" the recorder it just turns off the lights and the outputs, however, it will record all your programs just fine.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Monty23 said:


> Well you're right... that works. Now YOU try and teach my wife to do that. LOL:lol:
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


it took my wife a day or two but she figured it out, and prefers the HR20 over the HR10, or any other box we have owned (that includes E* and cable)


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> it took my wife a day or two but she figured it out, and prefers the HR20 over the HR10, or any other box we have owned (that includes E* and cable)


My wife adamantly likes the TiVo better but with time that may change. (I mean the HR20, not the wife)...


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Monty23 said:


> My wife adamantly likes the TiVo better but with time that may change. (I mean the HR20, not the wife)...


thats too bad, I always upgrade! (were still talking dvr's arent we) :lol:


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

I had two series links set to record at 8:00 tonight but decided to record Dateline. I was given the option to cancel #1 or #2. I cancelled #1 and I am sure I saw the R on Dateline. When I go home later Dateline was not recorded but the #1 I cancelled was. The History had nothing about Dateline in it.

Also confirmed that if you stop a recording and elect to save it that it does not get saved but is gone forever.


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> That's the way it's supposed to work. When you turn "off" the recorder it just turns off the lights and the outputs, however, it will record all your programs just fine.


Well,
When I come in and turn everything on, after it has been off for a while, I have no green line, so even if I happen to sit down and it was on a good channel, and a good show was on, I have no greenline rewind.

#2) I seem to have some SD programs, that are recorded an in the list, but when I hit play, just a blank screen, can't fast forward or anything. Just a blank screen. 
These are programs that were recorded in the middle of the night, 2:00 AM when the unit was off meaning all the blue lights were off.

I guess the consolation prize is that these were "low priority" things. If it had messed up ER, Survivor, or CSI, this keyboard would have been cracked over my head by now.....

Keep working on it guys.....

BTW, Is there a way to re-program the TV power off button so it only controls the TV and leaves the stupid thing running all the time, so I always have some green line. Sometimes I don't care what I watch, just as long as I can Fast Forward.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pattcap said:


> BTW, Is there a way to re-program the TV power off button so it only controls the TV and leaves the stupid thing running all the time, so I always have some green line. Sometimes I don't care what I watch, just as long as I can Fast Forward.


Slide the selector mode to TV, and use the CENTER power button.


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> My wife adamantly likes the TiVo better but with time that may change. (I mean the HR20, not the wife)...


It would probably be easier to exchange wives. :lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

pcates said:


> I had two series links set to record at 8:00 tonight but decided to record Dateline. I was given the option to cancel #1 or #2. I cancelled #1 and I am sure I saw the R on Dateline. When I go home later Dateline was not recorded but the #1 I cancelled was. The History had nothing about Dateline in it.
> 
> Also confirmed that if you stop a recording and elect to save it that it does not get saved but is gone forever.


After a week of playing around, I experienced my first failure to record and it was strikingly similar to the above report. I had two recordings scheduled and didn't know it, scheduled another and got a conflict screen. Resolved the conflict telling it not to record Law and Order on TNT-HD, and instead to record the movie on VHD. When I checked to see what happened later, the movie was shown as recorded in MyVOD, and it also showed in the history list. When I went to play it, I got the infamous black screen and no recording. Further, it had USED NO DISK SPACE. No amount of playing aroound got it to play, and no length ever showed on the disk bar. It obviosly was never recorded.

I then deleted it from MyVOD and verified that the other of the two recordings I had scheduled worked...it did. I then set up another recording for the movie I missed starting at 2 a.m. (and no other recording was scheduled at that time). I checked this morning and it recorded fine, and all other items on MyVOD appear to work fine (they were recorded a few days ago).

So, chalk up another one for the "black screen, failed to record" issue. I find it VERY interesting that this is the first thing that has failed on my unit in a week (all the longer I have had it), and it was associated with resolving a recording conflict (and yes, it was marked to record and as recorded, even though it wasn't).

Hopefully this will help fix da bug.

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

1. My recording of "Tonight Show" played back with English and Spanish mixed together, more or less. 

Software bug? Just reporting. 

Mpeg-4 NBC NY Channel 4

I have seen it on the mpeg-2 HD feeds as well other times.

2. The unit locked up, and my screen turned blue requiring a reset while I was playing back another recording CSI NY Channel 80 mpeg-2 HD.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Hooray... My HDMI connection seems to be working properly now. My Sony TV is connected via an HDMI/DVI connection. Everytime I turned off either the TV or the HR20 when it was turned back on I had no picture (snow). Would have to cycle manually through all the resolutions to get picture back. Seems OK now with new software.:hurah:


I retract this message. Starting last night it's doing it again (no picture with HDMI). Can't understand why it worked OK for a while???????


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Got up this morning and turned everything on, but the R20 put nothing on the screen.

I hit info and got the banner with no words on it. After that, it would do nothing.

Red button reset and all seems well.

No MPEG4 here yet, and only about 2 hrs of HD and one of SD recorded since the install Wednesday.


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Since I recieved the new update the HR20 freezes everytime we ff or use the 30 skip on a recorded show . Hitting the red reset button is the only thing that will unfreeze. It is getting to be a pain in the A**. Is help on the way????


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Last night was recording two HD shows at once (MPeg4). Went to watch a recorded program (MPeg4). Selected the program to play. The HR20 was responding very slowly, then froze up completely. I left it as is and switched over to my trusty HR10-250 and watched a recording. When I returned to the HR20 about an hour later it was running OK again. Does this thing have enough processing power to record two HD MPeg4 shows at once and play back a third MPeg4????


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all.. I've seen two additional issues that I'd like to note (my apologies if these have been brought up, but I haven't seen them in the posts). Firstly, we've setup a show to record based on a search result. We were concerned that it might interfer with other shows, so we added a later showing and tried to delete the earlier showing. Now we have both in our todo list and when we select "cancel record" it says the "episode has been removed from To Do list", and when you click on OK, it is still there. We have tried this multiple times and have left the menu and come back in to see if it would show properly and it has not changed.

Secondly, there are a few items in the prioritizer that are currently not scheduled to record anything, so I was going to change the series recording options (change from new only to both), but there seems to be no way to access the options for the series (I could be missing it. still try to learn the box).. With the ones that have recording scheduled, I can press select and modify the recording options, but not the others.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Played a recording of last Sundays Family Guy recorded off of WNYW. The audio was delayed about a full second behind the video. Hit pause and when I hit play again everything was synced up again. I started playing this recording without stopping another recording that was currently playing.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> Played a recording of last Sundays Family Guy recorded off of WNYW. The audio was delayed about a full second behind the video. Hit pause and when I hit play again everything was synced up again. I started playing this recording without stopping another recording that was currently playing.


I had never seen this problem on my HR20 until the latest 0xd1 software release. Now many of my recordings start playing with out-of-synch audio/video until I "jump back" or "skip ahead", then they're resynched.


----------



## Apex Eater (Sep 30, 2006)

I have read through this entire thread and I think I have a unique DD problem. My system was just installed yesterday and everything seems to be working (knocks on wood while crossing fingers) except the DD. I have the latest software verison (0xD1). I am using a HDMI>DVI cable with optical output to my receiver. I have sound with all formats and local HD and sat programs. The HR20 is set to DD5.1 but I never get anything in DD. My receiver is playing everything in PLII. The receiver has in the past shown when it is receiving a digital signal even if it is not DD but is not now. Any ideas?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Apex Eater said:


> I have read through this entire thread and I think I have a unique DD problem. My system was just installed yesterday and everything seems to be working (knocks on wood while crossing fingers) except the DD. I have the latest software verison (0xD1). I am using a HDMI>DVI cable with optical output to my receiver. I have sound with all formats and local HD and sat programs. The HR20 is set to DD5.1 but I never get anything in DD. My receiver is playing everything in PLII. The receiver has in the past shown when it is receiving a digital signal even if it is not DD but is not now. Any ideas?


Have you tried hitting the reset button after changing the HR20 to output DD?


----------



## gadflysf (Sep 30, 2006)

badhutx said:


> Before this current release I noticed that if I hit record and then hit record again for "Series Link" and then went into my "Prioritizer" that it would say nothing scheduled. Even though my "To Do" list showed my program to record and so did the guide. This happen twice to me. Both times upon playback the blank / black screen happend. I now have the software version and I tried to schedule a "Series Link" recording for a local "SD" channel. Once again my prioritizer shows nothing scheduled. I have the default settings for "Series Link". So I am recording new and old episodes. The show doesn't record until tomorrow but I wasn't sure if this was tied to the Blank screen issue or not.
> 
> If I post this in the wrong place I apologize. I am a newbie to D* and this Forum.


I have the same problem.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

Another problem. 

I'm watching the UT/Memphis game on ESPN-HD.

I can't use any of the trick play buttons. No pause, no instant replay, nothing.

If I switch to another channel, they work fine.

Is anyone else having this problem?

Paul


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

gadflysf said:


> I have the same problem.


It takes time for the HR20 to populate all the lists with recording info. Give it a couple hours to see if it shows up in the ToDo list.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> I retract this message. Starting last night it's doing it again (no picture with HDMI). Can't understand why it worked OK for a while???????


Mine is still working alright since the SW upgrade. I am using a Westinghouse 42W2 42-inch LCD monitor. I wonder whether this issue is dependent on the display device?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

HDNut said:


> Mine is still working alright since the SW upgrade. I am using a Westinghouse 42W2 42-inch LCD monitor. I wonder whether this issue is dependent on the display device?


My Sony TV is hooked up direct with an HDMI/DVI cable. Had always worked fine for two years with the HR10-250. I'm starting to like the HR20 more, the more I use it, however, I'm really upset about all the bugs and problems.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

pattcap said:


> I seem to have some SD programs, that are recorded an in the list, but when I hit play, just a blank screen, can't fast forward or anything. Just a blank screen.
> These are programs that were recorded in the middle of the night, 2:00 AM when the unit was off meaning all the blue lights were off.
> 
> I guess the consolation prize is that these were "low priority" things. If it had messed up ER, Survivor, or CSI, this keyboard would have been cracked over my head by now.....


I've lost a couple exactly the same manner -- except I don't turn the critter off. Since I turned the lights down it doesn't bother the dog who likes to sleep on the couch!

Trouble is -- one of them _was_ a high priority for me, e.g., Qualifying for the Shanghai GP.
----
I've gone ahead, this morning, and started the imaginative stunt of hooking up Component in addition to the HDMI I actually use [and prefer]. I took down the HR10, this morning, anyway -- which was using Component. A whole series of adventures in CSR-land followed that one. Nothing you wouldn't have expected. :nono2:

----If I miss the damned race in China, tonight -- I _will_ be ripped!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

On my HR20-700, 0xD1 upgraded. Took 2 red button resets after upgrade to get it to work. Using quality HDMI cable from HR20 to Panasonic TH-58PX600U. 

Two issues:

1) Family watching Gilmore Girl (only availabe in SD). HR20 completely hung. No button other than red reset would work.

2) Family watching Grey's Anatomy (HD, no DD). Audio was dropping out constantly. They were recording it. The A/V playback was OK.

Comment: it amazes me that D* can put sateliltes into orbit but can't design a DVR. We are their Beta testers. I guess the previous L.A. area only users were their Alpha testers.


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

gusjohnson said:


> I am just getting started so I don't have experience with previous versions of the software - but I am having a terrible time with the video/audio sync.
> 
> I recorded a local HD program (The Office) and whenever I skip back, slip forward, ff, or rewind, I have a 50/50 chance of having the audio fall out of sync with the video. I workaround the problem by skipping back a few times until everything is sync'd up - but it's a huge pain.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issue. I never had it before. I pause and the play 2 times and it corrects the problem.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

Apex Eater said:


> I have read through this entire thread and I think I have a unique DD problem. My system was just installed yesterday and everything seems to be working (knocks on wood while crossing fingers) except the DD. I have the latest software verison (0xD1). I am using a HDMI>DVI cable with optical output to my receiver. I have sound with all formats and local HD and sat programs. The HR20 is set to DD5.1 but I never get anything in DD. My receiver is playing everything in PLII. The receiver has in the past shown when it is receiving a digital signal even if it is not DD but is not now. Any ideas?


All I could get on mine was Pro Logic or one of the other enhanced versions on my Yamaha receiver until I went into settings and turned DD off and then back on again. It's been fine ever since.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

Just had my first recording freeze up. One minute into Dancing with the Stars it froze. No matter how many times I restarted it would freeze and neither Play or FF would function. It was as if those functions were turned off. Luckily I tried the 30 sec skip and it did work and so I was able to watch it using just the 30 sec skip.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kokishin said:


> it amazes me that D* can put sateliltes into orbit but can't design a DVR.


DirecTV can't put satellites into orbit. They contract the work out to other companies. All DirecTV does is send programming up to the satellites.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV can't put satellites into orbit. They contract the work out to other companies. All DirecTV does is send programming up to the satellites.


And one could argue they also can't develop DVRs, so why not go back to the scenario that worked? Contract that out also to someone that can do the job properly.


----------



## danielb6752 (Sep 9, 2006)

Can i have 0xCC back? all my problems from the release version of the firmware and audio/hdmi/lockups are back with 0xD1.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV can't put satellites into orbit. They contract the work out to other companies. All DirecTV does is send programming up to the satellites.


Companies contract out to other companies all the time. In the PC business, OEMs such as Dell, HP, Lenovo, and others contract the designs and manufcaturing to ODM companies in Taiwan. If you look at the product, you will not find the ODM's name on it but the OEM's. The OEMs take full responsibility for the product. DirecTV is the name on the HR20. They need to have take responsbility for the product. They should have done better due dilligence in choosing their ODM because their ODM is making them look bad. DirecTV is responsbile.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kokishin said:


> DirecTV is responsbile.


Absolutely, I wasn't even arguing that. My post was more of a joke. DirecTV is the one who designs the software, so all of the problems are their fault. I agree 100%.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> And one could argue they also can't develop DVRs, so why not go back to the scenario that worked?


Because even with the crappy situation we have right now, the HR20 is better than any product Tivo ever made.

That's right, I said it.


----------



## gwrentch03 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well here is my 6'th issue with the DVR. I haven't had any since tuesday and thought I was doing well but all good things must come to a end. When I tried to turn on the DVR it appeared to power up the blue power light was on and the blue circle was on and the 1080i was on but had a blank tv screen and no sound. DVR was un responsive. The only way around it was to push the little red button and now its up and running. Guess I will add this to myl list of issues I have kept track of. I really hope the next software release solves some of these issues some of us have been having...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Because even with the crappy situation we have right now, the HR20 is better than any product Tivo ever made.
> 
> That's right, I said it.


OK....:icon_lol:

Without going into any details, which Tivo units have you had?

Still laughing......"HR20 better than any Tivo ever made"......oh that's a good one. :lol:


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> And one could argue they also can't develop DVRs, so why not go back to the scenario that worked? Contract that out also to someone that can do the job properly.


I second that! But I do believe that the HR20 will be ok over time. I just don't know how long it will be before it's stable and only has a few lingering small annoyances.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Boy you must have had some bad Tivo's!


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> Another problem.
> 
> I'm watching the UT/Memphis game on ESPN-HD.
> 
> ...


The software download is a joke. I have the same problem as above. Plus, the firmware has not fixed the blank screen problem. In fact, I never had it until the upgrade. I recorded a show on HBO at 3 a.m. last night, and went to watch it 10 mins. ago. Got nothing but a blank screen (black) and a 0:00, and could not FF. It was frozen. I deleted it. So much for that fix list, Earl.

This box is definitely not ready for prime time. My wife's response to the non-recording: "And you want me to trust that thing to record shows?" And that's why we kept our R10 (non-HD Tivo box). It has always worked. Never fails. Directv is a joke releasing this box so soon. In a year or two, we'll no doubt be moving to FIOS via Verizon, because I can never go back to Comcast. And we all know Murdoch is dumping D* as soon as he can. Wonder why? Duh.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I just got home and decided to watch American Chopper, which was recorded today off Discover HD Theater.
> 
> I got a black screen and the play head said "0:-10". The transport controls don't do anything.
> 
> ...


Having this problem too. This really sucks. D* had better start downloading a fix for its fix.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Because even with the crappy situation we have right now, the HR20 is better than any product Tivo ever made.
> 
> That's right, I said it.


You must be kidding. I had to re-activate my trusty old HR10-250 TiVo because of all the problems with the HR20. If you can't trust a DVR to record a program reliably that you can watch properly what good is it???


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> You must be kidding. I had to re-activate my trusty old HR10-250 TiVo because of all the problems with the HR20. If you can't trust a DVR to record a program reliably that you can watch properly what good is it???


Here here! This is like the old days, when you bought a PC and you got the blue screen of death, etc. Sure, the folks with cable HD-DVRs have problems too. But if you can't trust a DVR to record reliably and allow playback, what's the point? Back to SD Tivo until D* can make this thing work. I can't imagine recording the Eagles and getting a blank frozen screen. With credits, the HR-20 didn't cost me anything, and right now, it's been worth every (non) penny.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tstarn said:


> And we all know Murdoch is dumping D* as soon as he can. Wonder why? Duh.


Because it's a Turd. :grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Vinny said:


> I second that! But I do believe that the HR20 will be ok over time. I just don't know how long it will be before it's stable and only has a few lingering small annoyances.


As long as we aren't looking back on these posts 10 months from now wondering what happened!!!!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tstarn said:


> With credits, the HR-20 didn't cost me anything, and right now, it's been worth every (non) penny.


That does seem to be DTV's master plan as it was with the R15. Give it to folks free. At least then customers can't sue DTV for faulty equipment. After all, you got it for free.

With my R15 I can record some things correctly some times. I can also play some things correctly, sometimes. My R15 was free and it's in my office. The DVRs I depend on for my real TV watching are my DTivos. My R15 is not much more than a DTV tuner with the ability to record. My DTivos are DVRs.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> That does seem to be DTV's master plan as it was with the R15. Give it to folks free. At least then customers can sue DTV for faulty equipment. After all, you got it for free.
> 
> With my R15 I can record some things correctly some times. I can also play some things correctly, sometimes. My R15 was free and it's in my office. The DVRs I depend on for my real TV watching are my DTivos. My R15 is not much more than a DTV tuner with the ability to record. My DTivos are DVRs.


Amen


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I second that! But I do believe that the HR20 will be ok over time. I just don't know how long it will be before it's stable and only has a few lingering small annoyances.


Hmmm... Now I understand D*'s rationale in signing me up to a two year commitment/lease. :uglyhamme


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

kokishin said:


> Hmmm... Now I understand D*'s rationale in signing me up to a two year commitment/lease. :uglyhamme


And the real kicker to that is if you try to return your unit becuase if doesn't work as advertised, you can do that. But you're still on the hook for a 2 year committment. At some point, I have to guess this will go to court.

DTV's web site still states:


> Skips reruns if you don't want them. Just choose to only record new episodes.


...for the R15. But I notice the HR20 pages don't make this claim. Humm.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Without going into any details, which Tivo units have you had?


A few DSR-704s, a DSR-708, and an HDVR2.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This may just be another variation of the "freezing playback" bug, but today several of my recordings began to play normally for about 15 seconds, then froze (as if paused). Pressing FF or REW jumps playback to the beginning of the recording, and then it plays fine. Pressing Skip Ahead or Jump Back does nothing. These were standard definition channels, not HD or MPEG4.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> This may just be another variation of the "freezing playback" bug, but today several of my recordings began to play normally for about 15 seconds, then froze (as if paused). Pressing FF or REW jumps playback to the beginning of the recording, and then it plays fine. Pressing Skip Ahead or Jump Back does nothing. These were standard definition channels, not HD or MPEG4.


I've had the same problem. Very odd. At least the recordings are watchable!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

No bad TiVo's?

I had 4 GXCEBOT's and 3 HR10-250's. Can't blame Rupert for those. All designed by the wonder crew from Hughes in conjunction with TiVo.

I've survived with D* since their 3rd month on the street. Every year or so, I check out the competition and in my neck of the woods -- that means Comcrap and Dishrag -- performance and delivery continues to be worse than the worst incidents we've had with D*.

Dish mpg4 boxes continue to stutter and fail in my neighborhood and when the local Comcrap office opens on Monday mornings, it takes folks hours to get through the line waiting to complain about weekend failures. Even when I get pissed at D* -- the alternatives are worse!
---
One of my wife's co-workers just popped for the S3 TiVo and cablecards w/Comcrap. Box + cards + [required!] installation + pre-pay to get discount from TiVo got him up to $1100. I have my old HR10-250 in the closet and paid zilch for the HR20.
---
And the Shanghai GP _did_ record, last night; so, I'm not upset, this morning -- except over Alonso not winning.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a thing I noticed on mine since this update: When starting playback of a recording I routinely get the 'frozen' or 'black' screen, but everytime this happens all I have to do is to fast forward (most of the time all the way to 3x) and it will 'pop' free and the rest of the recording is fine.
P.S. this is on mpeg2 and sd recordings


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> This may just be another variation of the "freezing playback" bug, but today several of my recordings began to play normally for about 15 seconds, then froze (as if paused). Pressing FF or REW jumps playback to the beginning of the recording, and then it plays fine. Pressing Skip Ahead or Jump Back does nothing. These were standard definition channels, not HD or MPEG4.


Me too , And now i notice that I get NO DD5.1 even though I enable it in the menu.


----------



## gadflysf (Sep 30, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> It takes time for the HR20 to populate all the lists with recording info. Give it a couple hours to see if it shows up in the ToDo list.


It's been several hours and the prioritizer has several items saying "none scheduled" although these are clearly on the ToDo list.

Will they get recorded?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

eric.starwars said:


> Me too , And now i notice that I get NO DD5.1 even though I enable it in the menu.


I get DD 5.1 on any channel sending it. Since we don't have HD locals yet, I am limited to the HD package (ESPN, Discovery HD, Universal Movies, etc). They are all (at various times) showing up with DD 5.1


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> This may just be another variation of the "freezing playback" bug, but today several of my recordings began to play normally for about 15 seconds, then froze (as if paused). Pressing FF or REW jumps playback to the beginning of the recording, and then it plays fine. Pressing Skip Ahead or Jump Back does nothing. These were standard definition channels, not HD or MPEG4.


Same here.. on both units.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, the mythical "plug in the component cables" trick didn't solve anything. I'm watching 2 football matches, this morning. Both set to record. Both recording -- I guess.

Got bugged watching one -- Man U is trouncing Newcastle -- went to switch to the recording of the other match. Both are "recording" at the same time.

The other match won't playback. It says 27 minutes are recorded -- and that number continues to climb. Watching it "live" it shows that 27 minutes are in the buffer and recorded; but, either way, none of the trick play buttons work. Even what's recorded since I went back to watching "live". The number gets to 30 minutes and more -- even "live", I cannot rewind, etc..

Pretty frustrating. Don't want to try a reboot, right now. Already missed one goal because of the existing screw-up. Don't know what I'll miss during reboot -- or if an unpoopulated Guide will stop the recordings.

Maybe I will try it, now. Just to see if I can get it recording properly on both.
---
Rebooted: Now, both matches are recording and playing back. The match that had recorded properly, kept the earlier recording. The match that wouldn't playback, etc., has disappeared.

And, of course, now that the Guide is repopulating, a couple of Season Passes are recording in the wrong time because the usual portion of the Guide ain't there, yet. One local SD recording that _was_ in ToDo -- disappeared and isn't in the Guide, yet.

Yes, I realize that still may fail, later on -- again.
---
I won't go into how I managed to lock it up, again -- while trying to record on both tuners at once -- but, I did.

It occurred to me that, since this box wouldn't even initialize the first time without being setup using component, maybe the reboot won't work work properly, either -- unless it's talking through component. On my set, I hate to use it -- needs lots of color correction; but, I'd left them connected from the last experiment.

So, rebooted, again, with HDMI unplugged, everything set at the TV end for component. Went through the usual and came back -- and, so far, trying to lock it up with all the ordinary things that shouldn't do that -- but, have -- it hasn't locked up. HDMI plugged back in after everything -- and haven't locked it up.

I promise to leave this Comment alone for a while, now. 2nd match almost over.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> No bad TiVo's?
> 
> ---
> And the Shanghai GP _did_ record, last night; so, I'm not upset, this morning -- except over Alonso not winning.


Schumacher was, is, and will forever be THE MAN! Enjoy the last 2 races of the best driver ever! 91 wins and counting...

Oh and my HR20 has recorded every program correctly for the 8 days I have had it. Yes it has some quirks that need to be ironed out, but I actually prefer the HR20 over my 2 year old HR10.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Best driver ever? Don't say that to too many old farts who saw the best, long ago.

I'd say Fangio -- followed by Moss.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Schumacher? haha put him in a car without all the electronics and he wouldn't even qualify.... Just watch montoya next year he won't even be in the top 20


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

gadflysf said:


> It's been several hours and the prioritizer has several items saying "none scheduled" although these are clearly on the ToDo list.
> 
> Will they get recorded?


If it is showing up in the ToDo list, it _should_ get recorded.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Best driver ever? Don't say that to too many old farts who saw the best, long ago.
> 
> I'd say Fangio -- followed by Moss.


We will never know for sure since it is impossible to really compare drivers from a different era. But the statistics are in Michael's favor.

And MS did just fine without paddle shift or any electronics in the early days.


----------



## jdwatson (Oct 1, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> For starters, let me say I am fairly pleased with my HR20. I purchased it on Sunday 09/24/06, let it install the new software prior to starting my guided setup, and fortunately, I have not had nearly any of the major issues that have been plaguing many of these units.
> 
> With that said, I don't know if it is because we are "beta" testing this software, and it is still new without all of the features implemented yet, but the only major issue I am having is an empty to do list. When I go into the Scheduler and high light the To Do List option at the left of the screen, the status window indicates that I have 32 items in my To Do List. Yet when I select my To Do List, it only shows the one show I have set to manually record this evening. Yet when I go to the guide, all of my series links are showing up and show that those programs are going to record. I guess I will have to wait and see if they are actually recorded.
> 
> ...


First post... Our update took place before CSI ran and it didn't record. Seems like the record series/episode is damaged in some way. CSI is my wife's favorite show and she's a bit steamed. We're coming from a Sony TiVo box and the H20-700 is a major change.

I've tried cancelling/adding back using the "R" button, but everything new still displays "None Scheduled" in the Prioritizer. Wifey is threatening going back to the Sony (no HD & etc). Some of the older items listed have show scheduled, but I can't trust this box now.

I don't know if it matters, but we record "First Run" only on several programs. I miss TiVo's "Season Pass"... it was much easy to use.


----------



## jdwatson (Oct 1, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> If it is showing up in the ToDo list, it _should_ get recorded.


Before the update, the ToDo list seemed to get updated pretty quickly. Items I've added 4 hours ago still haven't shown up even though the Guide shows they are new and on the schedule.

Ouch !!


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok the following is me reading this site non stop while debbuging this turd
so far most of the issues seemed to be solved except the 30 second fake skip which I hate, why do i need to be annoyed by commercial that are 1xFF instead of not seen them at all. also still dont have my AT9 since installer refused to out it on side of house. also on best freind TV HR10 vs HR20 had twice as good picture on the HR10 so he kick the turd20 to hid bedroom for the wife.

so summing it up system isnt so bad , most bugs are getting fixed at least for me and its more about how to use it and config it then anything else. now just left to make sure that my $300 + 2 year contract will go as far as possible while getting the Free AT9 when I do need it.

HR-20 Issues

1. 30 sec skip is just FFx1 for 30 second :<
2. pink backround shows about half the time on FF, RR, Play ... as a square backround
3. HD channels when showing a SD show in 3:4 modes have rainbow colored effect framing it between the black 
pillar box area and the show.
4. remote DVR keys stop working sometimes and only by changing channels (up/down) works again
5. HR10 gives double quality of picture on all things that have fast movement
6. Using DVI in for HR20 looks exacly the same as the component
7. on recorded shows in the 1st 2nd minutes screen goes black then show is restarted(more likely local 
issue)
8.

Things I Wish will be added:
1. DUal live buffer (solution exists)
2. DTV part of remote can control volume on my AV and not the TV only (solution exists)
(makes more sense as people with HD systems listen to audio from Recievers and not from stero crap speakers)
3. in trickplay the ability to just in 10-15 mins jumps (solution exists)
4. OTA so I can see WB and UPN in HD

Questions:
1. Do we need to use the 2 B-band filters that came with the HR-20 box, although the HR-20 has a FTM built-
in.
2. the AT9 dish has 6 outputs but only 4 been used by installes as they say there is now a built-in 
multiplextor that saves on 2 wires in the install and thus not connecting 6 wires anymore to the 6x8 switch.
3. what does the Red buttom really resets?
4. did anyone receive a HDMI cable in the HR20 box I had none and the installer sold me one , wondering if he took it out and made me pay for it.

Comments:
1. HR-20 is very similar to my old "Ultimate TV" DVR which always been my favorite
2. all DD5.1 channels show as DTS on receiver also on another setup with a $5000 denon

Current setup
Panasonic 50" Plasma TH-50PH9UK
HR20-700 (set on 1080i stretch constant)
SD Tivo
Sony AV receiver
NYC area

Tips and Tricks:

Try this once! It works great!!!
1.) Tune to channel A (live buffer of 90 min)
2.) Use quick guide to record desired channel B (unlimited buffer)
3.) Start playback of channel B recording
4.) Press prev. button - will autopause and take you INSTANTLY back to live tv channel A
5.) Press prev. button again and you will go back to recording INSTANTLY (channel B will auto play 
from where you had left off)
You can toggle the prev. button to repeat the tuner switch endlessly.

While watching a recorded program you can add index points called bookmarks.
To add a bookmark while the show is playing you press PAUSE-GREEN-PAUSE
(The second pause is optional and will simpy restart play)

Trickplay large jumps
* To jump to end of recording, press and hold FF
* To jump to beginnig of recording, press and hold REW
* To jump to next "tick" on the timeline, press and hold "Skip FWD" (button above FF)
* To jump to previous "tick", press and hold "Skip Back" (button above REW)

Dimming the LED lights
Just hold the left and right arrows down at the same time on the front pannel
Normal -> 100% Brightness
1 Press -> 99% Brightness
2 Presses -> 98% Brightness
3 Presses -> 97% Brightness
4 Presses -> OFF

Slow Motion
Hold the play button down three seconds for slo-mo. Hit pause then the FF button repeatedly for frame by frame.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jelia said:


> also on best freind TV HR10 vs HR20 had twice as good picture on the HR10 so he kick the turd20 to hid bedroom for the wife.


I don't buy that. You're either lying, or there was something wrong with the way the HR20 was hooked up. The HR20 is widely regarded as having either the same or better PQ compared to the HR10.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jelia said:


> ...
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Do we need to use the 2 B-band filters that came with the HR-20 box, although the HR-20 has a FTM built-
> ...


1. Yes, be sure to install the B-band converters at your HR20's satellite inputs. While not specifically required today, they will be required as new satellites and new channels are added during 2007.

2. The AT9 dish actually only as four outputs. Those four outputs should connect to the four main satellite inputs on the Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. The other two "Flexport" inputs on the Zinwell multiswitch are for folks who get their local SD channels from the 72.5-deg W satellite, and/or subscribe to international channels beamed from the 95-deg W satellite.

3. The red button essentially reboots your DVR, similar to pulling the plug.

4. HDMI cable is not included with the HR20.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't buy that. You're either lying, or there was something wrong with the way the HR20 was hooked up. The HR20 is widely regarded as having either the same or better PQ compared to the HR10.


Agreed. I still have both connected to component video inputs on my HDTV. The HR20 HD DVR's video is slightly better than the HR10-250.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Agreed. I still have both connected to component video inputs on my HDTV. The HR20 HD DVR's video is slightly better than the HR10-250.


I have both the HR20 and the HR10 hooked up. Can't tell difference in video quality with either. If using HDMI connection the video is slightly sharper than component.


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

well my best friend tested the HR10 vs the HR20 on 
his panasonic TH-50PH9UK denon AVR-5805, AT9. 
I have the HR20 with 3 lnb dish and get decent picture, however for him on the HR20 only he gets pixelated motion affect on fast movement and none on the HR10, I will try to go to his house and see if I can remedy it or see the same problem that he does.
and wow this is my 1st post here you guys are fast. I only hope that the next SW update will give us True 30 seconds skip.


----------



## dark0ps (Oct 1, 2006)

Since the 0xD1 update on 27SEP2006:0213hrs I've experienced SD/HD:
- Pixelated playback: looks like signal loss/rain fade, but when I rewind and play again it looks fine [over thirty times].
- Picture freeze: playback freezes, must FF/RR to view playback [over twenty times].
- DVR freeze: entire unit 'locks up' remote is non-functional, only cure is to use reset button or cycle power [five times].

Called tech-support, they're sending out a new unit - based on what I'm reading it's not going to help. Really missing Tivo.


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

I think most freezes hickups are do to local brodcast and then D* cheap conversion, so far most things seemed to be fixed by changing channel and or FF the show a bit or restarting it. I'm a Beta tester for MS for many years and other companies and Only had this device for few days, however within 48 hours I got my 20 questions solved and rest is up to the brodcast to get better in time and I think this receiver has great potential we just need to wait a bit.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jelia said:


> I only hope that the next SW update will give us True 30 seconds skip.


That will never happen.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

jelia said:


> HR-20 Issues
> 
> 1. 30 sec skip is just FFx1 for 30 second :<
> 2. pink backround shows about half the time on FF, RR, Play ... as a square backround
> ...


1. This isn't a bug or an issue. It's just the way it is. It's much faster then 1x for me by the way. If you don't like it that's fine, but it's no bug.
3. Never seen or heard that one before.
5. Something wrong with your connection then as stated above, the HR20 has better PQ across the board then the HR10.
6. Not sure why you list this as an issue. DVI/HDMI really isn't "better" then component. Vast majority of people notice no difference between the two (with either DVD players or sat receivers).
7. I think you're right, this may be an MPEG4 locals issue.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Not a big deal but:

I was trying to watch an mpeg-4 hd recording (while it was still recording).

2 times I exited the recording, and when I restarted it, it started from the beginning.

Good thing skip to tick worked because it was a baseball game and it was taking forever to get back to last spot.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's another:

I just exited a recording I was playing back. I just flipping through some channels and 4 channel switches later it brought up the last frame of another recording I had exited briefly. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Not a big deal but:
> 
> I was trying to watch an mpeg-4 hd recording (while it was still recording).
> 
> ...


*I was having the same problem, Mike; but I think I figured it out. Once you get very close to real time; its as if you arent watching the recording anymore....so when you go back, it starts from the beginning. I was watching Yankees and Jets. I recorded Jets and was going back to Yankees. Whenever I got close to real time, I skipped back a couple of times, then went back.

That worked every time.*


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Vinny. I guess the magic question is how far away from real time should you be before exit out?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Thanks for the tip, Vinny. I guess the magic question is how far away from real time should you be before exit out?


I tried to stay about a minute away from live.


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

well the real time buffer seems to have many intersting features I was watching supervolcano in DiscHD from 1pm-3pm and paused it from 2pm until 5:20pm but pressed record too on the show, so somehow with the record and the live tv when I finished the movie I had in live TV buffer the 2 shows after that from 3-4 and 4-5pm in live buffer to view. so maybe live buffer can be stretched longer then 90mins in this device for virtual recording into the HD w/o setting a record.

*might be useful in game day for very long buffer delays
will try to reproduce it , might be just a glitch.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Just before I was channel surfing in the guide and then the box locked up. Wouldn't respond to any commands from the remote. Tried for about a minute to get it to respond with no luck, so then I got up to hit the reset button but it started responding again before I got to the reset button. No recordings were going on at the time.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

jelia said:


> Dimming the LED lights
> Just hold the left and right arrows down at the same time on the front pannel
> Normal -> 100% Brightness
> 1 Press -> 99% Brightness
> ...


That's fuuny.

Good tip, btw.


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

all of my tips on that post are compiled from this thread for those who arent reading every post , so credit due to dbstalk members.

and if anyone figures how to get an advance config menu in this machine from an engineer that would be cool. 
*Also want to add direct TV gives this machine free (w/o contract) to people based on programing and location they live in (better upscale neighborhoods)
like my freind got everything free in long island and my crappy NJ area they told me to F off.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there any way to "loosen" a recorded show/game/movie that, when you go to watch it, is a blank black screen and stuck/frozen timer (one was 0:00 and the other (0:23). It has happened to me twice this weekend, once on a 3 a.m. movie (non MPEG-4) and another time on the early NFL game on Fox (MPEG-4 local). I tried all the FF, REW, Skip "trick" buttons, but nothing. I end up deleting the program/game. In the case of the game, I had the channel on anyway, but seems to me I can't trust this piece of crap box to record and allow me to access a show if I'm either in bed or not home. Anyone have an idea, apart from another software download/fix? This didn't happen to me before the latest firmware upgrade. And this specific problem is listed on Earl's list of fixes with the new software. Ironic, huh?


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I just tried to record the NASCAR race on my local HD. When I went to watch it, I had no audio and the picture skipped every few seconds. I have only had the unit operational for about 48 hours, and this was the first program I tried to watch. Good thing I had my HR10 backing it up.

Another issue I found was that I accidentally deleted a program from my To Do List that I have a season pass. When I went to re-record it, it would not let me. I had to find it in the guide and manually record it.

I do think that when I figure out all the features and have confidence in the receiver, I will really like it. At this point I feel like I am trying to learn a new language, and I don't like it! I will be leaving the HR10 next to the HR20 until I have full confidence in it. I am afraid I won't be moving the HR10 anytime soon.

BTW, I do have Oxd1. I am hooked to the TV via component, and optical to the stereo receiver.

peter


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Uggh. Recording 2 SD shows and watching one of them. Not able to use any trick play features at all. The remote is working, I can go the the guide and list. But no trick play features at all. I would hope one could pause live TV with a DVR. Hadn't had this before the recent "update".


----------



## gwrentch03 (Sep 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Just before I was channel surfing in the guide and then the box locked up. Wouldn't respond to any commands from the remote. Tried for about a minute to get it to respond with no luck, so then I got up to hit the reset button but it started responding again before I got to the reset button. No recordings were going on at the time.


Just had the same problem and it appeared the guide was gone. It let me look around a bit before it froze up completely. It did let me shut it off via remote once and then the second time it had black screen and no remote functions so had to hit the red button. another one for my tracking log.. LOL


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Is anyone calling D* yet to complain? If so, what's their story? I will call tomorrow, and complain. They are going to have to start giving me $20 per month off my bill until 2010 at this rate. I already have the credit for 12 months. I'd rather have reliably recorded TV shows.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> DVI/HDMI really isn't "better" then component. Vast majority of people notice no difference between the two (with either DVD players or sat receivers).


DVI/HDMI is better than component, because it's uncompressed digital video. It allows you to see the picture without a conversion to analog. Now on my 42" TV, I can only see the difference when I'm about a foot away from the screen. But there is absolutely a difference, so it's always better to use DVI/HDMI when possible.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, this latest update really sucks. 

Lately, my recorded shows will play for about one minute, then freeze. Only cure is hitting FF a bunch of times until it starts rolling again. Heaven help you if you decide to RR to watch the part of the show you missed while FF. It'll freeze up on you, with no cure but to hit the reset button. 

The previous update, OXCC, or something, didn't do that at all. I hope a new update comes soon. I hate this one.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Guitar Hero said:


> Wow, this latest update really sucks.
> 
> Lately, my recorded shows will play for about one minute, then freeze. Only cure is hitting FF a bunch of times until it starts rolling again. Heaven help you if you decide to RR to watch the part of the show you missed while FF. It'll freeze up on you, with no cure but to hit the reset button.
> 
> The previous update, OXCC, or something, didn't do that at all. I hope a new update comes soon. I hate this one.


I agree, wish I could go back to last release, had no problems with that one..


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's an issue that I haven't seen reported before...just a minor display glitch but I figured I'd point it out anyway. We have a series link set up for THE AMAZING RACE. Tonight CBS was running late due to football and it didn't start until about 8:35pm, so after it started, I went into the recording (via LIST) and changed the end-padding to stop 1 hr later, so it would get the whole show. After the recording ended I went into the list and started playing from the beginning. The status bar at the bottom of the screen shows a 2-hr recording, but it only has 15-minute ticks for the first hour (left-hand half of the bar). I didn't try going into the second hour and seeing if skip-forward and skip-reverse (FF/REW for 3 secs) worked anyway.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Tonight had a SL for Desprate Housewives recoding on channel 86 (NYC ABC) and flipping between 82 for the Bears/Seattle and 75 for Gladiator while it was recording. Presses channel recall and nothing happened. I noticed that the blue LED on the power button wasn't flashing when I press the button so I went to the front panel and pressed the guide button. It came up but I couldn't select any filter or get to the main channel guide. I tried pressing exit on the remote and that worked. I could call up the VOD list from the guide but when I tried to look at the To Do list it wouldn't go there. I could call up the menu but it wouldn't move off of myVOD. It was just strange, some buttons on the remote would work and and the power button LED flash, other didn't like the box wasn't recoginizing them, no flash. Gave it a red button and it's OK again. 

Also, don't know if this worked like this on prior code or not since the Austin MPEG4 channels just came up this week. When switching between MPEG2 channels the screen is black, except for the channel buffer, as the box switches to the new channel, but when going to a MPEG4 channel I get a white screen. I really would prefer that it's always black since with watching in a darken room the white screen is a bit much.


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

Tonight I was recording a SD program while watching the Bears and Seahawks on MPEG-4. My problem was I tried to rewind the game and the receiver paused and wouldn't respond at all. The only thing that would get the video moving was to turn to another channel and then switch back. I also tried after my recording was over, same results. I too am getting the pause on playback. My wife is getting pissed. Glad I kept the HR-10 as a backup


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Earliy similar to some problems I was having. Could the latest update have led to the boxes becoming more and more unstable.



RAD said:


> Tonight had a SL for Desprate Housewives recoding on channel 86 (NYC ABC) and flipping between 82 for the Bears/Seattle and 75 for Gladiator while it was recording. Presses channel recall and nothing happened. I noticed that the blue LED on the power button wasn't flashing when I press the button so I went to the front panel and pressed the guide button. It came up but I couldn't select any filter or get to the main channel guide. I tried pressing exit on the remote and that worked. I could call up the VOD list from the guide but when I tried to look at the To Do list it wouldn't go there. I could call up the menu but it wouldn't move off of myVOD. It was just strange, some buttons on the remote would work and and the power button LED flash, other didn't like the box wasn't recoginizing them, no flash. Gave it a red button and it's OK again.
> 
> Also, don't know if this worked like this on prior code or not since the Austin MPEG4 channels just came up this week. When switching between MPEG2 channels the screen is black, except for the channel buffer, as the box switches to the new channel, but when going to a MPEG4 channel I get a white screen. I really would prefer that it's always black since with watching in a darken room the white screen is a bit much.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I just had my first real "troublesome" issues today:

1) Recorded "Cowboys Huddle" show on NFL ST channel that aired before the Cowboys/Titans game today (same ST channel the game aired on). Tried to watch it later today, and it only shows the infamous black screen, with the progress bar stuck at 00:00. Couldn't fast forward/slip ahead or do anything to get it going, so eventually, I deleted it.

2) Recording the Bears/Seahawks game tonight, began watching it about an hour or so into the recording. Initially, none of my "trick play" buttons worked. The light on the receiver blinked like it received the command, but nothing would happen. Changed channels, then changed back to the still-being-recorded game. Now, all the trick play buttons work EXCEPT the 30 second slip button. I can FF, but not slip. If I tune away to the other tuner (which has a buffer running), I can rewind a bit, but am still unable to use the 30 second slip command.

I see a reboot in my future.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Because even with the crappy situation we have right now, the HR20 is better than any product Tivo ever made.
> 
> That's right, I said it.


Now that's a good one...I've had Tivo and DirecTivo units since the day they hit the market. All the problems put together from all the Tivo units I have owned number far less than the problems I've had with the R15(owned less than 1 year) and now the HR20(owned about 1 week). In fact because of the problems I have been having I am duplicating all recordings that I have setup for the R15 now HR20 on my HR10-250 and Tivo has saved the day so many times it should be awarded a Purple Heart. Almost daily a recording that blank screens or just didn't record for some reason has been viewable on my Tivo.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

And, rebooting seems to have resolved my above posted issue. Strange...


----------



## stan78 (Oct 1, 2006)

0xD1 release seems to have fixed the pixelated HD recording problem that I was having before, but it has introduced a new problem. After an hour or so, whether the HR20 is switched on or off, the whole system freezes requiring a reset. This doesn't happen when hooked up via component connections alone, only when I'm using HDMI.

I really hope this is just a software issue that's fixed soon because trying to get someone from Connect TV (the local installer) out to look at the problem has been difficult to say the least. I really wish DirecTV would find another installer for the LA area.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

stan78 said:


> 0xD1 release seems to have fixed the pixelated HD recording problem that I was having before, but it has introduced a new problem. After an hour or so, whether the HR20 is switched on or off, the whole system freezes requiring a reset. This doesn't happen when hooked up via component connections alone, only when I'm using HDMI.
> 
> I really hope this is just a software issue that's fixed soon because trying to get someone from Connect TV (the local installer) out to look at the problem has been difficult to say the least. I really wish DirecTV would find another installer for the LA area.


You may want to post this over in the HDMI issues thread.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Had a new minor bug - I watched most of a 3.5 hr college football game recording. Pressed pause and then back to return to the MyVOD list. From this point on, the blue LED circle pulsed continuously regardless of playback state. I played a different recording, paused, FF, REW, stopped, retuned, menued, etc., but the blue LED circle continued to pulse. I had to reset the box to correct the behavior.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Another problem I consider a bug: Deleting a series link from the prioritizer deletes all recorded episodes of the show from myVod as well. My expectation was that only the schedule recording (series link itself) would be cancelled. I did not expect the shows to be deleted.

Lastly, while using FF and play, often it would take 10s for audio to resume after pressing play. That is, press FF, skip commercials, press play, observe video immediately but no sound, after ~ 5 - 10 sec, audio resumes.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't buy that. You're either lying, or there was something wrong with the way the HR20 was hooked up. The HR20 is widely regarded as having either the same or better PQ compared to the HR10.


OK, just don't go there. Let's keep this civil. Don't accuse someone of lying about PQ as that's a totally personal opinion. You don't see what he sees and telling someone they're either lying or stupid (which is what you said) doesn't flow with me in this forum.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl,

You must be out of town. You've been very quiet. Jeremy & Earl, are you still sticking by your guns that you have had no problems given what's in this thread? If so, I'm sure others would like to know your secret.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> OK, just don't go there. Let's keep this civil. Don't accuse someone of lying about PQ as that's a totally personal opinion. You don't see what he sees and telling someone they're either lying or stupid (which is what you said) doesn't flow with me in this forum.


I said he was either lying, or there's a problem with the hookup. I don't consider hooking up a piece of AV equipment incorrectly to be an indication of stupidity. It could be something as simple as forgetting to change the resolution off of 480i. I didn't accuse him of anything, I simply gave him the only two choices that exist for explaining the situation.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Jeremy & Earl, are you still sticking by your guns that you have had no problems given what's in this thread? If so, I'm sure others would like to know your secret.


The only problem I have experienced yet with 0xD1 is a Searching for signal message that got stuck, and required a reset to clear up. Otherwise, no missed/unplayable recordings, no constant lockups, no DD audio issues. People tell me all the time that I have a "magic touch" when it comes to electronics, maybe that's what it is. :lol:


----------



## rbutler (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The only problem I have experienced yet with 0xD1 is a Searching for signal message that got stuck, and required a reset to clear up. Otherwise, no missed/unplayable recordings, no constant lockups, no DD audio issues. People tell me all the time that I have a "magic touch" when it comes to electronics, maybe that's what it is. :lol:


You are a very lucky man. I have had the black screen problem so far 5 times since the update this past week. Give the fact you have had no problems, you should see about selling the unit on Ebay. I am sure a few of us would be willing to spend some cash to get a box that worked.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rbutler said:


> Give the fact you have had no problems, you should see about selling the unit on Ebay. I am sure a few of us would be willing to spend some cash to get a box that worked.


Hah, I can't guarantee anything. The next software update could fry it for all I know!


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> OK, just don't go there. Let's keep this civil. Don't accuse someone of lying about PQ as that's a totally personal opinion. You don't see what he sees and telling someone they're either lying or stupid (which is what you said) doesn't flow with me in this forum.


Thank You wolfpack for the comment, and dont wont to provoke anyone but here is a better clarification of that post.

ok regaurding that post I allready said it was a setup of 
panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma (best commercial tv out there)
denon AVR-5805 (one of the best AV out there about $5000+)
and an AT9
so no **ty equipment here.
and It was tested by my best freind since that his setup, I have same TV byt **tier sony AV.

he passes all HDMI inputs to the receiver then outputs them to the TV using HDMI/DVI cable.
The denon uses the Faruja scalar chip to take any input and upscale it to 1080p ,however an HDMI signal stays unconverted. 
Now for the pixelated art effect he gets on fast motion TV starting to make more sense to me now.
If the HR20 has a better PQ in HDMI it will delivers a precise signal that is untouched by anything on the way, however if you use a component input in most receivers today the signal is most likely to be better on DBS and alike machines then pure digital outputs machines.
since analog signals have filters on them to manage degradations , filter noise and do some enhancements.
Also digital signals have none of those just pure pass troughts.
now for pure output devices as HDDVD, that have the pure digital signal uncorrapted by brodcast nothing can beat the HDMI/DVI inputs but only those type of machines can benifit from the digital input.

so makes sense why he would get better quality on a HR10 that can be twice as good too.
(this is from an Engineering point of view which I am one for the passed 10 years, with MSEE, and a long beta tester of many products, also my best freind and I purchase for our company about $100,000 of electronic equipment to be tested and used)


----------



## jdwatson (Oct 1, 2006)

What happened to FF, RR and Pause while viewing recorded programs ? I can only use the Advance & Replay buttons.


----------



## bethg727 (Sep 2, 2006)

Here is a problem I had last night that definitely shows there is an issue with the prioritizer or the messaging system.

I checked my to do list right before 7 PM to make sure everything was scheduled as it should be. The schedule had:
7 PM - Amazing Race (with a 1 hour pad)
8 PM - Desperate Housewives
9 PM - Without a Trace (with a 1 hour pad)
9:02 PM - Brothers & Sisters

Dexter which premiered on SHOH at 9 PM was not scheduled to record until Monday at 10 PM as it was lower on the prioritizer.

I was watching Desperate Housewives live while it was recording. A couple of minutes before 9 PM, I got a message saying the recorder needed to change channels at 9 PM to record Dexter. I told it to cancel recording Dexter. When Housewives was over, I checked and it was recording Without a Trace and Brothers & Sisters like it should. But it had cancelled the Monday 10 PM recording of Dexter.

Unfortunately I rarely watch live tv but if this should happen again, I will take the option to change the channel and see if it tries to record the wrong program. I am not sure if the problem was with the to do list, the scheduler or just the messaging portion. 

Earl - I am a computer consultant by trade so I thought putting all the details in may help the programmers in identifying the bugs in the code.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> Earl,
> 
> You must be out of town. You've been very quiet. Jeremy & Earl, are you still sticking by your guns that you have had no problems given what's in this thread? If so, I'm sure others would like to know your secret.


I have had no problems. Zero. Nadda. Other then the signal didn't come back after a rain fade (previous software version). In fact I just watched a couple HD recordings from the first day I hooked up the box a couple weeks ago and they played flawlessly. I'm looking at getting another HR20 to replace my Tivo box for good for Christmas.

No MPEG4 locals and connected via component. Seems to me that most problems stem from MPEG4 recordings and HDMI. Perhaps that's why I'm not having any issues.


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

I noticed over the weekend that every recorded show i tried to watch would freeze about 1-2 minutes in. Skip to end then rewind to beginning would fix every time, in fact, I could rewind to beginning, and then watch the show straight thru the part that had frozen before. If this isn't fixed soon, I will be looking to leave Directv so as to have some peace in the house!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Earl,
> 
> You must be out of town. You've been very quiet. Jeremy & Earl, are you still sticking by your guns that you have had no problems given what's in this thread? If so, I'm sure others would like to know your secret.


Sorry... yes... I spent most of my weekend away from the computer.
Had way too many family things to take care of over the last few days.

And yesterday was one of the nicesest weather days we have had in weeks, so I didn't stay inside much....

As for sticking by my guns... yes.
I respect those that have posted, as they have definently have had issues...

The two HR20's that I have had pretty much no problems with D1.... they are my PRIMARY source of viewing now (my SD-TiVo that is still in the main room hasn't been accessed in about two weeks)... I have had some quirks here and there... but nothing of the magnitude that most people are listing.

Just like I have had minimal issues with my R15s over the year.... It actually is pretty darn frustrating for me... as most of you probably think I am lying or hiding something.... I simply haven't had any where near the magnitude of issues as you have had.... I have had very very very few issues with the released versions of software on these units (HR20 and R15).


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had three recorded shows over the last week show up in the list but I was unable to play the recordings. Everything looked normal on two of the recordings, but the third had an odd set of numbers underneath the title. I deleted the first two after they failed to play, but I reboot the unit on the third show, and it disappeared after the reboot. I've had somewhere between 7-10 shows since I've had the unit over a month timeframe.


----------



## kcroyaljosh (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got the HR20 last saturday and I can't get the NFL Sunday Ticket Highlights on demand to work. You are supposed to to get this with the sunday ticket if you have a dvr. They are automaticaly supposed to be downloaded to your dvr? Does anyone know if this is working on the HR20?


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

kcroyaljosh said:


> I just got the HR20 last saturday and I can't get the NFL Sunday Ticket Highlights on demand to work. You are supposed to to get this with the sunday ticket if you have a dvr. They are automaticaly supposed to be downloaded to your dvr? Does anyone know if this is working on the HR20?


I think that only works with the Tivo branded DVR, but I am not sure they even do that anymore. But I could be wrong..


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

I've had the "not coming back after rain fade" problem, and the "searching for satellite signal" problem, and on Friday night saw a new problem arise... it recorded Ghost Whisperer on Friday night, which I watched live, then I went to bed. I didn't watch TV at all on Saturday (got busy), and when I turned it on Sunday night around 9pm, found out that the box was outputting only a static screen (never seen that before), and hasn't recorded anything since Friday night (grrr... no Desperate Housewives or Amazing Race!). A reset got the unit to reboot, and thankfully my Tivo box recorded it all as a backup.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

kcroyaljosh said:


> I just got the HR20 last saturday and I can't get the NFL Sunday Ticket Highlights on demand to work. You are supposed to to get this with the sunday ticket if you have a dvr. They are automaticaly supposed to be downloaded to your dvr? Does anyone know if this is working on the HR20?


If you're referring to the 4 minute Highlights I have them on my R15. If you're referring to the 30 minute ShortCuts those are now airing on channels 731 & 732.


----------



## kcroyaljosh (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm refering to the 4 min highlights that are automaticaly downloaded to you dvr reciever. I'm not getting them.


----------



## npm (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I guess I have to unfortunately throw my hat into the issue/discussion thread.

I was away this weekend and came home to find the HR20 stuck. Here is the exact situation...

My HR20 has the latest software and has been installed since 9/12/06 without major issues. I do get short bits of stuttered sound and picture on mpeg4 channels and I get audio dropouts on occasion, but rare. I don't consider these major, because I can still view programs and get my recordings. 

I consider the following to be major...

When I turned on the TV last night, there was a frozen picture which according to the 'info' was from my mpeg4 local channel 7. Numb3rs recorded friday night, so this must have happened after that. 

With the frozen picture on the screen, I could do anything I wanted with menus, info and guide. When I selected info, it told me the info from the stuck picture. The guide was correct, however. I went to change the channel to unfreeze. When I changed the channel, there was simply a black screen on all of my channels. I was able to acces the menus, guide and channel info, but there was no programming on the screen. No errors or messages at all, simply a black picture and no sound.

I ment to MyVOD and was able to play recordings fine including Numb3rs, which was the last recording. Desperate Housewives, Without A Trace and Brothers and Sisters were missing and did not record Sunday night. The history said canceled for those show, with no explanation.

I reset the box, which took 10-15 minutes and everything came back up fine. Picture, sound etc...

Needless to say, I am bummed to have missed these recordings. At least I can download Desperate Housewives and may find Bros. and Sis on ABC.com, but what a pain.

Anyway, that's my story. I hope I am not alone, but at the same time I hope people catch the problem before they miss recordings!

Thanks.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

f300v10 said:


> My HR20 was installed 9/23 and downloaded 0xD1 on 9/27. Last night (9/28) I had my first 'real' issue. I turned the box 'on' around 8:30 and everything appeared fine as the blue lights did their thing. But I never got any video and the unit would not respond to any remote commands. I let it sit for a few minutes and the info bar came up indicating it was tuned to the MPEG4 cbs channel, but the video was just an all gray screen. I changed the channel to MPEG4 abc, and got the same all gray screen. I tried ESPN-HD and food network and everything was fine. I then tried to watch the just recoreded MPEG4 'My name is Earl', and again got just a gray screen. At that point I finally gave in and did my first reset on this box. Once it came up all was well, and it did pickup the recording scheduled for 9:00 (Supernatural).
> 
> So it appears the box lost the ability to display any MPEG4 content, live or recorded, while MPEG2 HD and SD where fine. Has this 'no MPEG4' bug been seen before?


My HR20 did this again yesterday. It appears to happen when I turn the box 'off' with an HD local MPEG4 channel on the active tuner. When I turn the box back on, it won't play any MPEG4 content, live or recorded. All other channels are fine.

When it did it yesterday I did not re-start the receiver. Instead I tuned to an MPEG2 HD channel, then I used the 'active weather'. I then tuned back to an MPEG4 local channel and all was well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kcroyaljosh said:


> I'm refering to the 4 min highlights that are automaticaly downloaded to you dvr reciever. I'm not getting them.


When I posted this as a problem the response I got was that the VOD function wasn't enabled yet on the HR20. If you want them you'd have to manually set up a record for them.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just like I have had minimal issues with my R15s over the year.... It actually is pretty darn frustrating for me... as most of you probably think I am lying or hiding something.... I simply haven't had any where near the magnitude of issues as you have had.... I have had very very very few issues with the released versions of software on these units (HR20 and R15).


I've had the same experience with my HR20.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to do a little diagnosis tonight, but I have two different HR20s sitting on the same TV, one HDMI, one Component (with Slingbox Original attached). It appears that the non-HDMI system locks up nightly while the HDMI system does not at all. I want to spend some time debugging before I commit a description here.

From reading here, it appears that this is a new "feature" since the last software update. However, since I only got my receivers last Wednesday, I've had 0xD1 the entire time I've had an HR20.


----------



## AllAroundPsycho (Sep 28, 2006)

brott said:


> It appears that the non-HDMI system locks up nightly while the HDMI system does not at all. I want to spend some time debugging before I commit a description here.


I'd be curious to see the results of your "debugging". I'm running with component and am seeing the nightly lockups. While I wasn't originally interested in purchasing an 10 foot HDMI cable, I'd consider it if it meant my box stayed up for longer than 20-some hours at a time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AllAroundPsycho said:


> I'd be curious to see the results of your "debugging". I'm running with component and am seeing the nightly lockups. While I wasn't originally interested in purchasing an 10 foot HDMI cable, I'd consider it if it meant my box stayed up for longer than 20-some hours at a time.


No problem. I get a feeling that it is related to differing screen formatting. It could be faulty hardware, but with the number of similar reports, it is more likely to be a software issue that is correctable. Hopefully I can create a lockup scenario that can either be fixed or avoided.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

AllAroundPsycho said:


> I'd be curious to see the results of your "debugging". I'm running with component and am seeing the nightly lockups. While I wasn't originally interested in purchasing an 10 foot HDMI cable, I'd consider it if it meant my box stayed up for longer than 20-some hours at a time.


You can get a 10 ft. HDMI cable here for $7.10. And I have ordered several cables from these folks before, very happy with all of them:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1024004&p_id=2504&seq=1&format=2&style=


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

RAD said:


> When I posted this as a problem the response I got was that the VOD function wasn't enabled yet on the HR20. If you want them you'd have to manually set up a record for them.


Try going into the My VOD menu by pressing List. Then when on that screen press menu and click mYVOD and see if it is in there. I think I have seen some Directv commercials that way. I can't remember though. If you see other Directv stuff, but not the football stuff I would call them and see if they can help you.


----------



## ssalerno (Sep 29, 2006)

I just record everything with both my HR20-700 and my HR10-250 hopfully I get it on the HR20 but if I do not I know my hr10-250 will get it short of a powerloss or signal loss!


--STeve


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

This box is getting worse by the hour. Had two SD shows that were to record last night. They show up in VOD, but play them and get just a black screen. FF, RW, skip, nothing works. Exited out and tried other recordings, worked fine. Red reset, and they are gone. COMPLETELY unacceptable. D* is going to have to reimburse people for being guinea pig beta testers. If this thing can't record SD shows, on component, and play them, how sad is that. This is technology that has been out for years, and this latest update can't handle that?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ktabel01 said:


> this thing can't record SD shows, on component, and play them, how sad is that. This is technology that has been out for years, and this latest update can't handle that?


The HR20 does not discriminate between SD and HD or MPEG2 and MPEG4, it can screw up recordings regardless of the format.


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

kcroyaljosh said:


> I just got the HR20 last saturday and I can't get the NFL Sunday Ticket Highlights on demand to work. You are supposed to to get this with the sunday ticket if you have a dvr. They are automaticaly supposed to be downloaded to your dvr? Does anyone know if this is working on the HR20?


Add me to this list of this not working too


----------



## Chitown Newbie (Sep 12, 2006)

This is my first post here, so bear with me...

This is really getting aggrevating. Everything was running fine until now. I understood the little glitches that need worked out, but when a software update comes down and takes a big step backward, it's frustrating.
I had not had any major problems until this newest update. Now, since I've received the update last Wednesday, I've had to reset the HR20 4 TIMES! It just keeps locking up. I've had several programs either not record, record but unable to be played back (black screen with nowhere to go), or freezing at one point or another throughout playback. 

Like I said, I can live with the growing pains this young system has to go through, but this latest update has done absolutely nothing but cause problems.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, the 0xD1 update has seemed to do nothing but cause more problems. The next update will be coming very soon, and hopefully we will see some progress like we did from 0xBE to 0xCC.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Are we looking at another wednesday update? Can't come soon enough.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

regarding the shows on CBS last night, the problem would have happened anyway because they never update the guide for football games. We had to manually record the shows after The Amazing Race and Without a Trace so we got the last 1/2 of each. This is such a pain


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


Nope... And the units are in a UPS, so they don't reboot because of short power loses.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


Nope, no preventative resets here either.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Nope, no preventative resets here either.


Same, although I am not 100% bug free.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope... And the units are in a UPS, so they don't reboot because of short power loses.


Interesting. I wonder why the big differences in problems then? I mean things like Caller ID not working I could explain by subtle differences in phone companies, DSL, etc. Things like HDMI problems can be TV-specific. But many of the reported problems seem very fundamental .... recordings freezing, black screens, loss of trick play features, missed Series Link recordings. I can only guess that the software guys are racking their brains trying to uncover the "common demoninators" around these bugs. I sure wish mine worked as good as Earl's


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


Definately not. I've never rebooted or reset it. Only times it has reset were the last two software updates. Both installed fine with no issues. Never missed a recording and all recordings have played fine. I even really confused it yesterday playing around with the interactive ST features clicking too fast. But hitting the exit button got me out of it.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

Chitown Newbie said:


> This is my first post here, so bear with me...
> 
> This is really getting aggrevating. Everything was running fine until now. I understood the little glitches that need worked out, but when a software update comes down and takes a big step backward, it's frustrating.
> I had not had any major problems until this newest update. Now, since I've received the update last Wednesday, I've had to reset the HR20 4 TIMES! It just keeps locking up. I've had several programs either not record, record but unable to be played back (black screen with nowhere to go), or freezing at one point or another throughout playback.
> ...


Same thing happened to me today with a recording. The HR20 locked up during playback of "King of the Hill." I rebooted and tried playing the recording again. But, it is locking up in the same spot. I'll reboot again, and delete the episode. Fortunately, just an old episode.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Caller ID stopped working again...


----------



## dougthonus (Sep 14, 2006)

My god, they should call this box the divorce maker. I can't recall fighting with my wife over any topic more often than this DVR.

1) Ever since I got the new satellite, my picture goes out constantly, but only on the HR20 loses picture. All my old SD recievers work fine. Why not let it pick up all the content from the SD satellites even if it can't get the HD ones, why screw up the whole thing.

2) While playing back a recorded program you can't remove the "Searching for Satellite message" and the darn thing keeps going to screen saver mode.

3) We're losing content. It says it recorded it, it appears to have recorded it while it was going, and then when it's over it just shows up in the deleted list. We now have to record everything on the other DVRs as a backup because this thing isn't reliable enough to do it's job.

4) My HD recording tonight of heroes (the only one of my recordings which wasn't deleted) didn't have the audio and video synced properly. 

5) It locks up constantly at the beginning of recorded programs (I hit fast forward a few times and it sits their frozen then restarts the recording and usually seems to work).

Quite honestly, I can't believe that DTV actually released this thing. The things oulined above are fricken basic functionality. I'm not talking about crazy advanced features, these are basic things that should work. The ability to correctly record a program isn't a minor feature. It boggles my mind that such a basic feature could not work correctly.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont have a single issue with mine. But I understand the wife thing. I tried to get her to use Windows Media Center and it was an admanent GIVE ME BACK MY TIVO. Period. Needless to say, she uses HD Tivo and I use the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dougthonus said:


> My god, they should call this box the divorce maker. I can't recall fighting with my wife over any topic more often than this DVR.
> 
> 1) Ever since I got the new satellite, my picture goes out constantly, but only on the HR20 loses picture. All my old SD recievers work fine. Why not let it pick up all the content from the SD satellites even if it can't get the HD ones, why screw up the whole thing.
> 
> ...


From the 5 things you listed.... It sounds like you have a system that is defective.

But for #1... it can see all the same SD stations

For #2... check your signal strength (excluding the massive storms we had in the area tonight)... you should not be seeing those messages, unless you are having a signal failure. The screen saver will kick in, as while the signal lost message trips it if it is up too long

For #3... That still leads me towards thinking something is with the system.

For #4... how was the weather during the recording... I had a 2 minute brakeup of signal, and it took about another minute after that for the vocals to sync up with the video... but then again... it was a nice electrical storm during the middle of recording

For #5... that one has been reported...


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, it's now becoming a major annoyance. I again recorded a show tonight, SD channel, and when I tried to view it, 0:00 on counter and black screen, and no access (nothing would free it to play). Tried the reset button fix, and when it came back on, nothing in MyVOD, a couple of Lettermans wiped out, along with Deal or No Deal (guilty pleasure) and a poker show (also SD). I've had it. Tomorrow, I am calling D* and doing some screaming. They owe me $$$ now. We should all just start flooding their techies with complaint calls, then on to retention. We need strength in numbers. My idea is we maybe ought to start posting on consumer complaint sites, etc. I'm sure your HR-20 is perfect Earl, but the rest of us, same problems, issues, etc. Just no way is it coincidence. And Earl, it's really interesting that the man with all the details on D* and the early reviews, etc., never had a problem. Just curious.

The upgrade stinks, it's not working, and they had better fix it fast. My wife is about to divorce me (only saving grace was the R10 we kept just in case).

This is just plain BS on D*s part. They should have downloaded the fix already. After years of smooth sailing with Tivo, now this? I'd love to try and see them enforce their 2-year contract for the free junk they sent us all at this point. Smells like class action if they don't fix it soon. Plus, where's our recompense for all the dropped and missing shows, etc.? These boards are great for airing out problems, but the real deal is putting real pressure on D* to fix it. I propose everyone on here who has had a problem along the lines of those recurring here call D* tomorrow and get an "advanced" tech on the line. Call several times, put some pressure on. Then, call retention and rattle some chains for discounts, free HBO, whatever. They have to get the message, because most of us are just being jerked around at this point.

Another update tomorrow (Wednesday) morning? Maybe. In all honesty, if the box worked, it'd be the best box yet. But it doesn't, at least not for most of us here. And think of all the saps out there who don't write to forums, etc. They are no doubt scratching their heads, complaining, but with little or no recourse.


----------



## dougthonus (Sep 14, 2006)

> But for #1... it can see all the same SD stations


It seems like there are times where it can't pick up the stations where my SD receivers do pick them up. Other times it seems like it will pick them up. The HD satellites definitely seem to be a lot shakier than the SD ones as the SD boxes basically never go out, but the HR20 goes out frequently and for 20-30 minutes a time. I believe sometimes we can get SD stations while the HDs are out, but someitmes we can't, and we get nothing while all the other TVs work.



> For #2... check your signal strength (excluding the massive storms we had in the area tonight)... you should not be seeing those messages, unless you are having a signal failure. The screen saver will kick in, as while the signal lost message trips it if it is up too long


Yes, my sginal was lost, but that doesn't excuse messages showing up when watching *recorded* content. I don't care if it can't find the satellite when watching recorded content. Also, it seems like it does this when I'm watching an SD station when the HD oens are out. (which seems like sometimes I'm able to do and sometimes I'm not).



> For #3... That still leads me towards thinking something is with the system.


Maybe, but this bug only happened since the latest release patch, and I believe several others have reported the same bug in this thread, so if it's the case there are plenty of defective systems with the same bug. In retrospect, it's possible that this has been related to weather (if it tried to record something and was in an outage for the time and couldn't get a recording maybe it deleted it? Beats me, but that's the only thing that I could think of).



> For #4... how was the weather during the recording... I had a 2 minute brakeup of signal, and it took about another minute after that for the vocals to sync up with the video... but then again... it was a nice electrical storm during the middle of recording


Weather was shaky, we had bad storms before and after, but the recording (other than audio sync) was fine and there were no outages during it.



> For #5... that one has been reported...


I think everything I mentioned has been reported. It's just frustrating that I ordered an HR10, and I was shipped an HR20 and the thing simply doesn't work reliably.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the kicker... I'm not the only one that isn't having problems....
So conspiracy theories away.... I don't know why I don't have the problems you all have.

They should have downloaded a fix.... 
Can you tell me how you got the bad recordings..? 
What steps did you take to make it record incorrectly?

So how can you fix something, if you can't identify why it is braking? And thus test for it to make sure the "fix" fixes it....

It sucks... yes... But do you honestly think DirecTV *WANTS* the boxes to act like this? Do you think the programers in LA are happy little campers when they see rants and listings of the programs that ultimately "their" customers lose?

I am not going to say.... hang tight... all will be better.
You are all grown people... who can make their own decisions...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug... What are signal levels like for your SATs...


----------



## dougthonus (Sep 14, 2006)

And sorry, I don't mean to kill the messenger or anything, but this box has been extremely frustrating. I've never had a box of any type (tivo or standard) for any system (cable or Dtv) that has had this much trouble. 

Granted, you wouldn't expect much trouble from a standard box, so I really only have the SD tivo's to compare in real functionality, but it's frustrating getting screamed at every few days because some random show didn't record or the satellite is showing black out messages while trying to watch a recording or some other random thing that should have been fixed before this thing went public.

On the plus side, hooray for the new version fixing my HDMI cable, the picture looks much better with hdmi, and hooray for comcast sportsnet, though is what I read true, does it only have home games? I'm a Chicago Bulls season ticket holder, so I only watch the road games on TV, and was hoping those would be in HD.


----------



## dougthonus (Sep 14, 2006)

Satellite transponders 32 total at 101 degrees
1-8: 80 77 78 0 77 71 77 62
9-16: 76 79 78 0 80 75 78 69
17-24 72 99 74 0 79 76 80 74
25-32 74 99 75 82 79 76 77 73

Signal meters 
Tuner 1 76%
Tuner 2 76%

I don't know if this is a good test time, as we're in the middle of a storm at the moment so the numbers may be lower than they normally are in better weather. We've had outages for the past hour (just cleared up about 20 minutes ago).


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the kicker... I'm not the only one that isn't having problems....
> So conspiracy theories away.... I don't know why I don't have the problems you all have.
> 
> They should have downloaded a fix....
> ...


Earl, Earl. Does the word naivete mean anything to you?

Directv of course doesn't want to ship crappy gear, but I'm sure Redmond didn't intend on shipping a crappy OS like WinMe either, but they did. And they made millions on it. And it never got fixed. And millions of people who paid for it (or got it free with their new PCs) got screwed either in time (on tech support lines) or money. I mean, being an apologist for Rupert Murdoch is pretty sad. The man doesn't need your help, and could care less whether or not the HR-20 works or not (why else is he looking to dump Directv?). As for those proud programmers in LA, not sure what they think, but sure you know, since you no doubt have a direct line to their feelings.

No, Directv simply folded to the pressure of getting an HD-DVR box out on the market (you read the papers, right?). They were under intense scrutiny. Wall Street had them under attack. Directv shareholders were screaming, the stock price falling like a rock. Subscriber numbers falling with them. So NDS finally gets something done, and they rush it out to take the pressure off. For whatever reason, they also release a third software upgrade that sucks. It's all pretty plain. No conspiracy here. It happened. Why else would all of these poor people have a box that can't even achieve basic DVR functionality?

And, it's breaking, not braking. As for my "recreating" the steps I took to mess up the recording process, when you simply push the record button when in the guide, requesting a recorded program, then go to MyVOD, to try to play the program, and it locks up, there have been NO steps taken to "record it incorrectly."

No point going any farther. You are obviously a blessed Directv subscriber, one who has never had an issue with Rupert's company. That's cool. But to make the good people on here with real problems sound like a bunch of loony complainers (reminds me of tech support during the old MS Windows days) who should act like grown-ups and stop whining, it's ridiculous.

Enough said.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Earl, Earl. Does the word naivete mean anything to you?
> 
> Directv of course doesn't want to ship crappy gear, but I'm sure Redmond didn't intend on shipping a crappy OS like WinMe either, but they did. And they made millions on it. And it never got fixed. And millions of people who paid for it (or got it free with their new PCs) got screwed either in time (on tech support lines) or money. I mean, being an apologist for Rupert Murdoch is pretty sad. The man doesn't need your help, and could care less whether or not the HR-20 works or not (why else is he looking to dump Directv?). As for those proud programmers in LA, not sure what they think, but sure you know, since you no doubt have a direct line to their feelings.
> 
> ...


Ahhh... so.. because Forbes release an article that is based on 9 month old information... all of a sudden moves up a release schedule... which I talked about nearly 3 months earlier.... I see... they where able to manufacture and release a box... in a few weeks after the forbes article... just to appease that article (which spawned a few others)...

Please... do you think my 10+ years as a DirecTV subscriber has been peachy? sorry... not so... And sorry again that I just look at things through a different set of glasses then most.... Do some searching between here and the other 4 or so forums boards that I am on... around 20,000ish posts across all of them...

Just because as of recent I haven't had the issues that you or other users have had... does't mean that accross all the DirecTV products I have owned or used have been "perfect"....

And that is the funny part to... a good number of you call me an appologist... why, because I point out the other side of your arguments? Your right... Rupert doesn't know me.. I don't know him.. I don't own his stock, he doesn't sign a check to me.... he wouldn't know me from a hole in the ground..

But yet... for what ever reason I spend on average 4+ hours a day on this and other boards... trying to help people get the information they are looking for...

But what do I get out of it?... honestly... very little.. some PM's here and there with thanks yous (btw... thank you), a bad case of carpil tunnel and a higher then normal level of frustration, and dirty looks from my wife and son.

So in your infinent wisdom can you explain to me, why... I can hit record, and it records... other people can hit record and it records, but yet others it doesn't? It is called a bug.... and I guess that is where my nearly 20 years of writing programs (11 being paid for it), I look at things differently.... I know how damm difficult it is to find problems that don't repeat themselves on command....

Soo..... if you don't like me, or what I write or say... so be it... but be sure about one thing.... I don't work for DirecTV... I am not financially compensated for the 20-30 hours a week I put into these forums board... I still cut a $100+ check a week to DirecTV (well actually they charge it to my credit ard).... And if you think I haven't spent time on the phone with Customer Support...

oh and for anyone intrested:
Definition of naivete I had to look it up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dougthonus said:


> Satellite transponders 32 total at 101 degrees
> 1-8: 80 77 78 0 77 71 77 62
> 9-16: 76 79 78 0 80 75 78 69
> 17-24 72 99 74 0 79 76 80 74
> ...


I would be curious to see what your strenghts are like tomorrow after this storm system passes... as those on average about 15 points lower then the readings I get (and for those intrested... Tinley is about 30 miles southeast of Schamburg)


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I too haven't had many problems with the HR20; but lost my first recording today after at least 75 flawless recordings. It was an SD show on GAC. The only thing I can think of that was different about this recording is that I had the resolution set at native.

We all have seen how long it takes for the HR20 to cycle through the various resolutions to get to the right one. I'm thinking that when starting to record, it was cycling the resolutions and maybe got stuck.

It was listed in the VOD but when I tried to play, all I got was a grey screen and no way to get it moving. I deleted it and all my other recordings today were fine.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

Well this is one buggy machine and the level of bugs vary with each person, hard to know why, but thats how programin is.
I deal well with all the bugs in it worst case so far for me was a freeze tonight when I wanted to watch heroes on my recorded list and a nice 10 mins break and red button push fixed it, and also the mystirious no possible series link for prison break and vanished option but ok for rest of shows.

in the next year this machine will be ok so if you can wait , just wait else dump it and go back for hr10 or other option the mpeg4 isnt working anyways at this time, and by the time we do need it this machine will be ready.

Re: a prev post after manual reset/update I got a HR20 to be just as good picture as the HR10 or better on my friends TV.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Scheduled 2 recordings this evening, MNF on ch. 73 and "The Sentinel" on UHD ch. 74. MNF is fine, but when I try to play "The Sentinel" I get a black screen with not way to skip ahead or FF. This incident follows one Sunday when the Rams-Lions games I recorded on ch. 725 disappeared from the List. 

I called the HD Support Center and was transfered to level II, but they had no revelations for me or any way to retrieve the recording. I did bring up the guide while watching the MNF recording and highlighted ch. 74 and hit Select. It went to that channel, but I didn't see a buffer from where the previous movie ended so I'm of the mind that the 2nd tuner never tuned to that channel.

I'm keeping the HR10-250 as a backup and the most important recordings will be done with that until I'm convinced the HR20-700 is stable. I would hope that will be in a months time. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Robertesq (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had nothing but problems since purchasing the HR20-700S. I purchased the first unit at Best Buy on 9/7/06. I encountered freeze ups, audio synch. problems, and problems with picture size and alignment. 
I returned the unit to Best Buy on 9/22/06 and purchased a new unit. At the refund counter there were already two other HR20's that had already been returned that day and it was only 12 p.m. 
I am encountering frequent freeze-ups and recording failure on one occasion thus far... I had hoped that my first unit was just defective, but since I am experiencing similar problems with the new unit, and based on other comments here, it is apparent that there is either a software defect, or the unit is not being properly manufactured in Mexico. 
DirecTv should have just continued their relationship with TiVo and never enterred a field that it clearly cannot competently handle...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeez,

This isn't anything new guys!!! Over on the R15 side we're seeing the same thing. For some the unit runs fine, for other's it doesn't. But Earl's machines (R15 and HR20) all work great.

In my mind this all boils down to the same problem. DTV doesn't have any real Beta test program. They roll out the next release to the same droids that man the CSR lines and tell them to use it. The only items these nunchucks will find are the obvious. ANY self respecting software development organization would recruit and cultivate a dependable group of beta testers. They would also develop a Beta test program with specific instructions for the testers. I'm 100% sure DTV doesn't do any of that. They load the new release candidate on some employees boxes and if something doesn't work they look at it.

Very.....very.....:icon_lame


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

"After years of smooth sailing with Tivo"

Well, I started in with D* their 3rd month in business and went through a few of the original boxes. Starting with the GXCEBOT SD-DVR's through the HR10-250, I've had 7 DVR receivers. And I'm still here. Because they eventually got stuff straightened out.

The few things I don't like about the new software -- or haven't gotten used to -- aren't enough for this TiVo fanboy do something silly like go to Comcrap just to be able to use an S3 TiVo. A lot of it rocks compared to my HR10.

As I've mentioned at the HDMI thread, I realized, yesterday, that I couldn't even get installed with my HDMI cable hooked up. I had to use component and audio. Then, I switched over to HDMI.

That means the automatic reboot after the software upgrade happened with the HDMI cable in place. Same for the few reboots I tried once bug problems appeared. So, yesterday, I unplugged the HDMI cable -- left component, etc. in place -- and rebooted. Then, plugged the HDMI cable back in.

It's a day-and-a-half later. 11 recordings later -- some overlapping times, some same times, mixed HD and SD -- 4 fully played back including skip-to-tick and skip-to-bookmark -- and I've checked all the others and they _do_ start. No problems to report.

I don't know about the durability of this method -- or if it's meaningful at all. But, so far....


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Jeez,
> 
> This isn't anything new guys!!! Over on the R15 side we're seeing the same thing. For some the unit runs fine, for other's it doesn't. But Earl's machines (R15 and HR20) all work great.
> 
> Very.....very.....:icon_lame


So, is this not where we post about the stability or issues we experience with this software version?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

davidord said:


> But, it is locking up in the same spot. I'll reboot again, and delete the episode. Fortunately, just an old episode.


I have the same problem, but solved it by going back to about a minute before the lockup spot, and fast forwarding past that spot, and hitting play. I miss a minute or so, but get to watch the rest of the show. If I get a black screen right at the start, I havent found any way to recover the recording so far.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bidger said:


> So, is this not where we post about the stability or issues we experience with this software version?


Sure it is. My point is that for almost a year now there are forum members on the R15 side that say they have no problems, and other that can't get their R15 to record/play a program correctly. Just ironic that now with a completely new unit we see the same thing. It works fine for some and doesn't work at all for others. Gotta be something common here that is causing this between two different units developed by two different teams on two different platforms.


----------



## Sickler (Sep 6, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


No problems and haven't rebooted the box manually after any updates (I assume the box resets itselt after an update). Actually, I have never had to reset the box (knock on wood).


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the kicker... I'm not the only one that isn't having problems....
> So conspiracy theories away.... I don't know why I don't have the problems you all have.


Well, I must have jinxed myself by mentioning that I had no serious problems earlier today. My first record/no-play was tonight, ironically enough, the ch. 587 KaKu information program. Ha ha! Isnt that funny.

I started playing 'Heroes' after giving up on the KaKu program, and discovered I had no FFWD or 30 sec. slide. So I got the dreaded pair all at once! I'm afraid to try any other ADVANCED features like PAUSE or MENU for fear that I'll need to reboot and lose all the other programs I've recorded tonight.

It's too bad I don't use HDMI, or I'd probably be getting the trifecta tonight!

This box really is a steaming hunk of turd.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Sure it is. My point is that for almost a year now there are forum members on the R15 side that say they have no problems, and other that can't get their R15 to record/play a program correctly. Just ironic that now with a completely new unit we see the same thing. It works fine for some and doesn't work at all for others. Gotta be something common here that is causing this between two different units developed by two different teams on two different platforms.


it's simple. Different firmware (not the software downloaded from the sat) and hardware revs. I'm sure they blast out dozens of versions of each, and the combination of software, firmware and hardware bugs gives you a fractal map of possible malfunctions.

not that i've lost faith in these chimps dressed as engineers or anything..


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Sure it is. My point is that for almost a year now there are forum members on the R15 side that say they have no problems, and other that can't get their R15 to record/play a program correctly. Just ironic that now with a completely new unit we see the same thing. It works fine for some and doesn't work at all for others. Gotta be something common here that is causing this between two different units developed by two different teams on two different platforms.


Wolfpack, you have hit it on the nose. D* has serious consistency problems with its DVRs, period. No other explanation. Why? Who knows? But it's clear that the R15 "whiners" arent nuts, since that's been going on for a year (and there is no HD involved).

To save $$$, D* decided to dump Tivo for NDS, and the result has been a disaster overall. There may have been problems with the HR-10 (I never bought one), but I've had D* boxes with Tivo for 6 years, and no problems like this, none. And as for software beta testing, it's obvious D* has decided its a step not worth taking.

Think FIOS via Verizon will be any better? (The Comcrap/Tivo S3 option isn't an option yet.) My D* installer says that's what we'll be moving to in 2-3 years anyway. With 20-30 megabit speeds, it makes sense. I just hope the HD DVRs work by then.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


Nope. I've done none and it hasn't done any on its own.

I have an "ancient" Sony direct view (for now) that only has component inputs.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Question for the folks here who have NOT had any problems with the latest software (including you, Earl) .... are any of you doing "preventative resets" on your DVRs every evening? I've been tempted to try that.


I have had an issue with displaying MPEG4 content 2 times, but other than that I have had no problems in the 10 days I have had the box. Yes the trick play could be smoother, but it has recorded what I wanted and all recordings have worked. I only have 10 series links and 2 auto-record searches so I may not be pushing the box very hard. I am using my MPEG4 channels and the HDMI output though. In fact the HR20 HDMI works perfectly with my set, while the H20 I had lost sync every time I turned the set/H20 off.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> "After years of smooth sailing with Tivo"
> 
> Well, I started in with D* their 3rd month in business and went through a few of the original boxes. Starting with the GXCEBOT SD-DVR's through the HR10-250, I've had 7 DVR receivers. And I'm still here. Because they eventually got stuff straightened out.
> 
> ...


Guess it's worth a try. Not sure if it will work on my defective box, but worth a try. At this point, desperation is setting in (to get and be able to play recorded programs). Also, I may call and try to get a new box as well, or at least some discounts for the trouble.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

While the HR20 sure isn't perfect, for a box this new in the product cycle it's sure a lot better then the boxes E* puts out at the same stage in their life. Their 811 was the reason I left E* and came back, what a POS that was. Their HD DVR's when they first hit the street are no gems either, I forget which box they had but they actually sent out an update to have it reboot every night to help prevent it from hanging during the day. Cable, at least Comcast and Motorola DVR's have their issues also, one reason I didn't stay with them. Left face it, all the providers out there have hardware that's not as reliable or feature rich that we'd like to see but IMHO D* is the lesser of the evils out there. Just my two cents.


----------



## Crash Pilot (Oct 3, 2006)

I just had the 20-700 installed last Friday. I have had it lock up 6 times and reset it via the reset button. I am also having some problems playing back some recorded shows. I can do a chapter jump to the middle then jump back and it will play. I called D* and they are sending me a new HR20 with a "New" operating system that will be "preloaded" with the latest code. Will see but after reading most of these posts I am not expecting anything other than what I have. I will let you know.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

tstarn said:


> No, Directv simply folded to the pressure of getting an HD-DVR box out on the market (you read the papers, right?). They were under intense scrutiny. Wall Street had them under attack...


I sent 2 emails to Robert Mercer (D* director of public relations) regarding the availability of the HR20. The first one in Jan 2006, the second in May 2006. Mr. Mercer replied both times. In January he said the HR20 was planned for release in late Q2 2006. In May he said that had slipped to September. Here is the quote from his reply:

"Scott: It is likely the new MPEG4 HDDVR (and this will be a non-TiVo
box) will be available to customers in September, barring any further
delays."

Yes they did do a small rollout of the box in LA in August, but for the most part the HR20 was released to customers in September, just as Mr. Mercer indicated several months before anything was written about a delay in any wall street rag. D* shipped the HR20 on their schedule, not wall streets. Oh and D*'s stock price is UP over 40% for the year, so much for "falling like a rock". Subscribers are up as well. Maybe you should check your facts.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> While the HR20 sure isn't perfect, for a box this new in the product cycle it's sure a lot better then the boxes E* puts out at the same stage in their life. Their 811 was the reason I left E* and came back, what a POS that was. Their HD DVR's when they first hit the street are no gems either, I forget which box they had but they actually sent out an update to have it reboot every night to help prevent it from hanging during the day. Cable, at least Comcast and Motorola DVR's have their issues also, one reason I didn't stay with them. Left face it, all the providers out there have hardware that's not as reliable or feature rich that we'd like to see but IMHO D* is the lesser of the evils out there. Just my two cents.


Perfection isn't expected. Guess after 6 years of a comparatively smooth DVR experience with MPEG-2, non-HD recording, this is a major setback for the people on here who have not switched to E* or cable, but stayed with D* because they did deliver a reliable solution. Not any more. They've joined the dark side, for now, along with Comcrap and E* - at least until they can get their HD-DVR boxes working consistently. But when Wolfpack says the R15 is still having the same or similar issues for a percentage of subs a year after it was released, that doesn't bode well for the HR-20.

I guess I will just have to live with it, use the R10s I have for dependable non-HD recording, and someday, maybe, I will be able to use the HR-20's recording capabilities with confidence.

Worst thing is, my wife was right all along. And, with all apologies to the females on this thread, in the words of David Letterman, we all know how painful that can be,,,

From the outset, she scorned the HR-20, predicting it would not work (not sure how she knew, but she knew), and she could care less about HD (she'd rather be at least able to KNOW she can watch that murky SD picture). My compromise was to maintain both the HR-20 and the R10, and man, am I glad I did.

For me, it's going to be a matter of being home for every football game I seriously want to watch, and just using the 90-minute buffer as a de facto record function (so I can start watching later into the game). Same thing with any shows I really want to watch. I'll just tune to the right channel and watch within 90 minutes. I certainly won't put 100 percent faith in recording a show with the HR-20 and expect to watch it later.

Meantime, if D* does manage somehow to fix the boxes that don't work, they will be head and shoulders above the competitiion, which they were until this latest negative foray into new technology.


----------



## bethg727 (Sep 2, 2006)

Had another issue last night with the weather. This time I was recording Prison Break and The Class. I was also watching The Class thru the recording (not live) as I had started watching it after it had begun. A storm came through and the signal was lost for a few minutes. The HR20 kicked me back to the myVOD screen where Prison Break & The Class were no longer listed. I looked in the history and it showed both Prison Break and The Class as deleted. It also had cancelled the scheduled recording of How I Met Your Mother. Luckily How I Met Your Mother had just started so I was able to manually start a recording of it.

Considering that rain fade can happen for just a few minutes, I sure don't want the HR20 to decide to delete the whole show just because I may miss a few minutes.

A few minor glitches I can live with but this is getting absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## danielb6752 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi,

With the nasty weather in Chicago last night, I stumbled across (I think) a new bug.

We had some serious rain fade yesterday, so I was forced to watch shows from the HDD. During the shows, the "Searching for Signal" message is displayed across the screen. 

After a few minutes with the message onscreen, the HR20 would go into screen saver mode where the logo bounces around onscreen (but the audio from my DVR program keeps going).

Would be nice to either acknowledge the Searching ... message, or have it not go into screensaver when I'm watching a program.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> I sent 2 emails to Robert Mercer (D* director of public relations) regarding the availability of the HR20. The first one in Jan 2006, the second in May 2006. Mr. Mercer replied both times. In January he said the HR20 was planned for release in late Q2 2006. In May he said that had slipped to September. Here is the quote from his reply:
> 
> "Scott: It is likely the new MPEG4 HDDVR (and this will be a non-TiVo
> box) will be available to customers in September, barring any further
> ...


This is from Paul Kagan, noted expert, about the DBS growth in 2005 and 2006, from a Sept. 28 report. He does say DBS will grow by 2015, but most of it U.S. rural (who have no alternative) and international users.

From Kagan's report...

Other key findings and projections included:

• In 2005, subscriber additions to DBS declined 29% from the previous year as the satcasters were hit with higher churn and increasing competition. The start of 2006 continued the trend with first-quarter net adds down 50% year-over-year at DirecTV and 31% at EchoStar Communications. Full-year results are expected to be 1.8 million net adds, 22% below 2005 totals.

As for stock price, you are right, it's up from last year ($19 and change from $13 a year ago.), but most experts aren't rating it a buy. Plus, if Rupert really wants to trade it to Malone for stock and cash, I guess he's not in your corner relative to the future of DBS in the U.S. in general, and D* in particular.

Hey, you think I don't want this stupid machine to work? All I know is things were fine for 6 years as a D* subscriber, and now they are not. End of story. So call their PR flak, whatever. It won't solve the issues many of us on this forum are having, will it? Whatever the reason. Maybe your PR contact can tell you, and you can pass that along to all of us who can't record a simple program.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> I sent 2 emails to Robert Mercer (D* director of public relations) regarding the availability of the HR20. The first one in Jan 2006, the second in May 2006. Mr. Mercer replied both times. In January he said the HR20 was planned for release in late Q2 2006. In May he said that had slipped to September. Here is the quote from his reply:
> 
> "Scott: It is likely the new MPEG4 HDDVR (and this will be a non-TiVo
> box) will be available to customers in September, barring any further
> ...


Couldn't let this pass. They shipped it on their sked alright, but their sked was a moving tarket, and it kept changing. Get real. Right now, this box stinks for many subscribers, not just the ones who take the time to report it on this thread. So stop sucking up to "Mr. Mercer" and drop him a line asking about D*'s schedule to get this box working, now that they lived up to their release schedule.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tstarn said:


> Perfection isn't expected. Guess after 6 years of a comparatively smooth DVR experience with MPEG-2, non-HD recording, this is a major setback for the people on here who have not switched to E* or cable, but stayed with D* because they did deliver a reliable solution. Not any more. They've joined the dark side, for now, along with Comcrap and E* - at least until they can get their HD-DVR boxes working consistently.


Agreed. I'm planning to wait until at least D10 goes up and see what D* plans to offer for additional national HD channels and if they get their HD PQ back to where it should be. IMHO once D10 and D11 go up, D* will be able to knock the socks off the other providers out there and hopefully they'll be able to get the bugs worked out of the HR20 by then (I've given up on the R15, I'll be presently surprised if they get that box working to the same level that the SD-DVR40 did as far as reliability).


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Couldn't let this pass. They shipped it on their sked alright, but their sked was a moving tarket, and it kept changing. Get real. Right now, this box stinks for many subscribers, not just the ones who take the time to report it on this thread. So stop sucking up to "Mr. Mercer" and drop him a line asking about D*'s schedule to get this box working, now that they lived up to their release schedule.


Their schedule didn't change since May, and I'm not sucking up to anyone. I am simply pointing out that many of your statements are FALSE. As far as the box working, it's been very working well for me. Not perfect, but well enough that I have not had to use my backup HR10-250.


----------



## Crash Pilot (Oct 3, 2006)

anyone know what the official plans for the USB and Ethernet ports are for. I can speculate but wanted to know if someone knows the skinny.

On that note, has anyone found a way to network into the box yet?

***new to the list so take it easy on me***


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> Their schedule didn't change since May, and I'm not sucking up to anyone. I am simply pointing out that many of your statements are FALSE. As far as the box working, it's been very working well for me. Not perfect, but well enough that I have not had to use my backup HR10-250.


Before May, their schdule changed several times. You can check those facts.

No mention of the Kagan report I quoted, relative to the "facts" as you stated them (subscribers are up at D*)? My statements, and Kagan's are false then? I'd say Paul Kagan knows a little more about subscriber numbers than you or I.

And calling the PR hack at D* Mr., now that's sucking up.

Again, I hope you and Earl's HR-20s start screwing up royally. We'll see how long you stand by D* on this thread. I'd be the first to welcome you to the "what happened to D*?" bandwagon. For those whose HR-20s work, I say more power to you. But please, stop defending a company that is delivering a product that doesn't work for those of us who have reported problems. I'd give back every lousy credit to D* if they would have delivered a working HD-DVR for all of us.

For now, enjoy your HR-20. Peace.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> "After years of smooth sailing with Tivo"
> 
> Well, I started in with D* their 3rd month in business and went through a few of the original boxes. Starting with the GXCEBOT SD-DVR's through the HR10-250, I've had 7 DVR receivers. And I'm still here. Because they eventually got stuff straightened out.
> 
> ...


Ed, tried your solution this morning, and have recorded 3-4 hows already (using the guide, not Series Link) and none came up frozen yet. Have 4-5 more scheduled during the day. Also turned off the box, to make sure that variable is the same. Keeping fingers crossed, but if it ends up working, it will be the weirdest fix I ever heard of. I'll just be glad you stumbled upon it.

We'll see. Even if it's 95 percent effective, that will be a major step forward. Of course, it could just be sheer luck, and next time I check, a recorded show will be unplayable. We'll see.


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

I had the HR20 installed one week ago Friday and it has operated fairly well. I have recoreded 10+ shows in HD and only had a couple of "bad" spots in two of them while I was under 0xCC. Last night, under 0xDD, I recorded a series of ABC shows while watching NBC (all in HD MPEG4). One of the shows will lock up the HR20 EVERY time I try to access it. I cannot even delete the blasted thing. Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rjsimmons said:


> I had the HR20 installed one week ago Friday and it has operated fairly well. I have recoreded 10+ shows in HD and only had a couple of "bad" spots in two of them while I was under 0xCC. Last night, under 0xDD, I recorded a series of ABC shows while watching NBC (all in HD MPEG4). One of the shows will lock up the HR20 EVERY time I try to access it. I cannot even delete the blasted thing. Has anyone had this happen to them?


Try either the Mark and Delete or the - - technqiue to delete the recordings.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

rjsimmons said:


> I had the HR20 installed one week ago Friday and it has operated fairly well. I have recoreded 10+ shows in HD and only had a couple of "bad" spots in two of them while I was under 0xCC. Last night, under 0xDD, I recorded a series of ABC shows while watching NBC (all in HD MPEG4). One of the shows will lock up the HR20 EVERY time I try to access it. I cannot even delete the blasted thing. Has anyone had this happen to them?


It's happened to many of us on this thread since updating software, although in variations. In my case, a recorded show will be listed on MyVOD, but when I try to play, a black/grey screen sits there and I can't "unlock" it to play (the counter is usually at 0:00). I can go back and delete the show and the HR-20 isn't frozen overall.

Welcome to the group. We're all hoping that the next software fix will at least eliminate that problem, and many of the others reported here as well.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been one of the lucky ones; hardly any problems at all. But last night I lost a recording (not a frozen screen; just black screen). I continued watching TV with no other problems all night, while the HR20 was recording on both tuners. Everything was fine, all recordings are there.

This morning, when I turned on the TV, just a black screen with audio. I had to do a reset. Everything came back....then it was time to go to work.

I'm getting concerned, I'm into my 3rd week and never had to reset until the past weekend. Now I reset 3 times. I hope this isn't a symptom of an underlying problem.

I'm hooked with component video, not HDMI and optical audio.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

brott said:


> I'm going to do a little diagnosis tonight, but I have two different HR20s sitting on the same TV, one HDMI, one Component (with Slingbox Original attached). It appears that the non-HDMI system locks up nightly while the HDMI system does not at all. I want to spend some time debugging before I commit a description here.
> 
> From reading here, it appears that this is a new "feature" since the last software update. However, since I only got my receivers last Wednesday, I've had 0xD1 the entire time I've had an HR20.


One thing I've found is that I can confuse myself really easily with two HR20s next to each other :lol: . I ended up sticking a label on the front of each box so that I could keep it straight - I must be getting old.

I did a RBR around 5:30pm last night and so far have not had my daily lockup. I did make a couple of changes to see if it would make a difference.

(1) I unplugged the yellow video cable that was connected to my Television. I now have the Red-Green-Blue Component cables as well as the Red-White audio cables (no DD5.1 for me) plugged in my TV.

(2) I changed the format of the screen to 1080i and have left it there.

I still have my slingbox attached to the component HR20. The HDMI HR20 has been running now for a few days with no lockups and has ONLY the HDMI cable attached to the TV. I'll report back later with an update.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Before May, their schdule changed several times. You can check those facts.
> 
> No mention of the Kagan report I quoted, relative to the "facts" as you stated them (subscribers are up at D*)? My statements, and Kagan's are false then? I'd say Paul Kagan knows a little more about subscriber numbers than you or I.


Your original post stated that D* subscribers were falling. What Mr. Kagan states (correctly) is that the GROWTH of D* subscribers is slowing, re-read your own post:

"The start of 2006 continued the trend with first-quarter net adds down 50% year-over-year at DirecTV". That means that D* added 50% less new subs in the first quarter 2006 when compared to first quarter 2005. But they still ADDED net subs, not lost them. A slowdown in growth is NOT the same as a reduction in subscribers. D* is still adding net subscribers every month.

And where are your "facts" to back up your claim that the HR20 schedule changed several times? Rumored release dates on internet boards don't count. The reason I email Mercer was to get real information, not rumors posted to the internet. And the info he gave me turned out to be pretty good.

It's to bad that you and others are having major issues with your HR20, but I am not "defending D*". I was just pointing out that what you posted about D* as facts are wrong. And if you are so unhappy with your HR20, why don't you get D* to swap it for an HR10?


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

My wifes recording of Desperate Housewives (ABC sac/stockton/modesto HD) was horrible. It started fine, a few screen pauses were throughout it (we have not noticed any signal loos/screen pause watching live tv), at one point 4 minutes of audio was audible but accompanied by loud popping. Also playback froze 5 minutes into it, but going back to the beginning and fastforwarding to the same part, it did not freeze.

I'm going to set lost up to record non-hd as well just incase =)


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

premio said:


> My wifes recording of Desperate Housewives (ABC sac/stockton/modesto HD) was horrible. It started fine, a few screen pauses were throughout it (we have not noticed any signal loos/screen pause watching live tv), at one point 4 minutes of audio was audible but accompanied by loud popping. Also playback froze 5 minutes into it, but going back to the beginning and fastforwarding to the same part, it did not freeze.
> 
> I'm going to set lost up to record non-hd as well just incase =)


I had the same 4 minute audio problem on my recording. Maybe it was not one of the many HR20 bugs.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> Your original post stated that D* subscribers were falling. What Mr. Kagan states (correctly) is that the GROWTH of D* subscribers is slowing, re-read your own post:
> 
> "The start of 2006 continued the trend with first-quarter net adds down 50% year-over-year at DirecTV". That means that D* added 50% less new subs in the first quarter 2006 when compared to first quarter 2005. But they still ADDED net subs, not lost them. A slowdown in growth is NOT the same as a reduction in subscribers. D* is still adding net subscribers every month.
> 
> ...


You know by "falling" I meant they were losing subs relative to past growth. And I guess you're right, when you want the truth, just ask the PR guy, those guys are known for their veracity. Give me a break. The facts about release dates came from calls to D*'s customer service/retention people, who were reading from memos they received from the company itself, not message boards.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

tstarn said:


> Wolfpack, you have hit it on the nose. D* has serious consistency problems with its DVRs, period. No other explanation. Why? Who knows? But it's clear that the R15 "whiners" arent nuts, since that's been going on for a year (and there is no HD involved).
> 
> To save $$$, D* decided to dump Tivo for NDS, and the result has been a disaster overall. There may have been problems with the HR-10 (I never bought one), but I've had D* boxes with Tivo for 6 years, and no problems like this, none. And as for software beta testing, it's obvious D* has decided its a step not worth taking.


Funny thing is that you see these very same posts on the Tivo Community today about the HR10 and how it messed up such and such recording and didn't record this or the audio has a problem. And it's 2 years old. Basically the same types of posts as here on the HR20.

Point is that some people have problems with every kind of receiver and post on forums. Doesn't make said receiver "bad" by default, just that some people have problems.


----------



## Cranioclast (Oct 3, 2006)

The last two days I've turned on my HR20 in the afternoon to find it flashing static. When I press a menu button, I can see the menu flash briefly amongst the static. Resetting fixed the static but introduced a new problem where whenever I try to fast forward or pause, etc., I get a "DVR Service is not activated on your account" message. After several resets I unplugged the box for 10 minutes and it seemed to clear the problem.
On the second day I didn't bother trying to reset when I got the static. I just unplugged it again and it restarted just fine.
The curious thing is that it records everything just fine. Even while it's displaying static (and intermittent sound BTW), it's recording my Series Links in the background. So, it seems to be just a display issue.

Which brings me to my setup. I'm connected only via HDMI with the display set to Native and my only supported resolution set to 720p. That seems to work pretty well, but sometimes a local HD program will be both letterboxed and pllarboxed for the first few minutes of a show before it switches to full screen. That might be a problem with the local station switching over to the HD stream though.

I'm also having the usual problems with temporarily freezing when starting to view a recording, losing sound when switching between MPEG-4 and non MPEG-4 channels and a lot of various menu UI glitches that have been mentioned before. Very oddly, Caller ID doesn't work except when we receive faxes on our distinctive ring line. Even then we just get a "call your telephone provider to activate caller ID" message, even though we have caller ID.
No showstoppers, but all annoying.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

tstarn said:


> You know by "falling" I meant they were losing subs relative to past growth. And I guess you're right, when you want the truth, just ask the PR guy, those guys are known for their veracity. Give me a break. The facts about release dates came from calls to D*'s customer service/retention people, who were reading from memos they received from the company itself, not message boards.


So now you are re-defining the word falling? How was I supposed to know you were using the word falling to really mean going up at a slower rate? How about you gIve me a break. I called you on something and you are unwilling to admit you were wrong. And as far as accurate info from a PR guy, well he said September, and the HR20 went national when.... oh thats right, September.


----------



## CyberPunk (Oct 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> And one could argue they also can't develop DVRs, so why not go back to the scenario that worked? Contract that out also to someone that can do the job properly.


Dat's a great idea Mr. Murdock. We can get rid of dem geeks over at TiVo, after all doze guys over at Echostar didn't have no problems making a working PVR. :lol: :nono: :hurah:


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have had this box activated since last Thursday and actually like this box. I have not had any problems until last night. This might be a user issue but I was unable to do two recordings at once. I would receive a conflict issue when there was only one program set to be recorded. Had only Battlestar Galatica (SD) set to record from 9PM on, went to record The Bachelor for the wife, also at 9PM but the system continually said there was a conflict. Would ask me if I wanted to cancel my other recording or cancel request.
Am I doing something wrong? Do I need to stop the buffering in some way in order to do two recordings at one time?

I have only had this version of the software and can not compare to the original version.

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

steff3 said:


> I have had this box activated since last Thursday and actually like this box. I have not had any problems until last night. This might be a user issue but I was unable to do two recordings at once. I would receive a conflict issue when there was only one program set to be recorded. Had only Battlestar Galatica (SD) set to record from 9PM on, went to record The Bachelor for the wife, also at 9PM but the system continually said there was a conflict. Would ask me if I wanted to cancel my other recording or cancel request.
> Am I doing something wrong? Do I need to stop the buffering in some way in order to do two recordings at one time?
> 
> I have only had this version of the software and can not compare to the original version.
> ...


Reboot... it sounds like the unit has disabled your 2nd tuner


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

matto said:


> it's simple. Different firmware (not the software downloaded from the sat) and hardware revs. I'm sure they blast out dozens of versions of each, and the combination of software, firmware and hardware bugs gives you a fractal map of possible malfunctions.
> 
> not that i've lost faith in these chimps dressed as engineers or anything..


I can't speak for the HR20, but we have compared board version numbers on the R15 and I think there was one response with A1 but the reset were version A2.

Comparing the manufacturers (-100, -300 & -500) hasn't shown any pattern there either.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reboot... it sounds like the unit has disabled your 2nd tuner


Thanks Earl, I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

This sounds like a new issue. I haven't seen it posted before.

I think it has happened to me three times now. 

It can be live or recorded but I will get a tapping sound. Almost like someone is tap dancing. This is on top of the normal audio sound. It will happen for about 2-5 minutes and then stop. It all has been on ABC Channel 87.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

f300v10 said:


> So now you are re-defining the word falling? How was I supposed to know you were using the word falling to really mean going up at a slower rate? How about you gIve me a break. I called you on something and you are unwilling to admit you were wrong. And as far as accurate info from a PR guy, well he said September, and the HR20 went national when.... oh thats right, September.


I believe you said in January, he said May, and in May he said September. No? If you had asked once, that would have been different. Before that, D* set other dates, based on calls to them, and did not deliver.

And of course I didn't mean that was having a net loss of subs, which frankly would be tough to do with churn from cable, etc. There just aren't that many choices. I meant their growth was way down, and there are reasons for it, one of which the impatience of subs in getting an HD-DVR. Now, we have one, and for many of us, it's not working.

Enough on it already. If you want to do good, call Mr. Mercer and ask him to fix my HR-20.


----------



## mOOn (Oct 2, 2006)

Guys,
My first post here. I received my HR20-700 last week. I have had several problems using the "OxD1" software;
1) One of the tuners was bad on the first unit (infant failure). It was replaced before being activated.

After replacement, problems with the new unit occurred and persisted after unplugging, and/or using the red reset button more than once:

2) No "Caller ID" info, just a message that I needed to signup for the service after the phone had rung 2-3 times.
3) When using it with my SONY KD-34XBR970 HDMI connection, JVS A/V receiver for Dolby Digital 5.1, I got screen freezes, blank recordings, black screens. I was using an HDMI connection and the problems seemed to be HD programming mostly with Dolby Digital sound.
4) I seemed to record local HD content only to find later that, while it showed that the item was recorded and available, it only provided me a frozen black screen at "0" time when I selected on the VOD with no ability to fast forward or skip to check the rest of the program. No error messages, just no playback.

Ater a couple of days of this, I switched the unit to the upstairs bedroom and connected it to my SONY KDL-26S2010 using HDMI and the television sound (no DD 5.1):
1) I was able to watch several programs with no issues of freezing or black screens.
2) I recorded HD programs including local channels with no recording issues.
3) Caller ID has worked flawlessly for a consecutive 12 phone calls.
4) *Strange artifacts on Local Channel HD*. Pixelation, smearing, shifting areas. The whites of folks eyes would smear brilliantly white across the screen. Or sun glints, vivid colors would do the same thing. On non-Local HD content, everything was fine. I tried checking on both Local and non-local several times and each time it would be obvious on Local channel HD and non-existent on other HD channels.

I have never seen any other software version. When my unit was installed, the OxD1 downloaded immediately before any television viewing. All of these observations were at least two days after the installation of OxD1.

I hope the next software upgrade fixes these problems. I am using my HR10-250 (TiVo) as my main unit until then. I get all local channels OTA at 80%-95% depending on the channel.

Take Care,
mOOn


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Funny thing is that you see these very same posts on the Tivo Community today about the HR10 and how it messed up such and such recording and didn't record this or the audio has a problem. And it's 2 years old. Basically the same types of posts as here on the HR20.
> 
> Point is that some people have problems with every kind of receiver and post on forums. Doesn't make said receiver "bad" by default, just that some people have problems.


I'd bet the people having problems after 9/27 update far outnumber the ones on here reporting it. Most end users don't go on forums, they call tech support.

I never bought an HR-10, figuring I would wait for Directv's HD-DVR. Well, I did, and the box had no problems until last Wednesday (other than the HDMI issue). I could live without HDMI, but not having the ability to record a show and play it back sucks? That's what DVR's are supposed to do, right?

When you say some people have problems with every kind of receiver, are you saying those of us on here with recording/playback issues and the HR-20 are making it up, unlucky, people who don't know how to use the box? I don't think so. Something isn't working on some of the machines, simple as that. This forum is no doubt a microcosm of that problem. Unfortunately, it's THE major feature of a DVR, not some silly annoyance.

How's your HR-20 working? If if it consistently froze up when trying to play a recorded show, what would you do? Those of us with HR-20 problems just want to get them fixed, that's all.


----------



## Fyr guy (Sep 26, 2006)

I've read as much as I can on this thread and now it's my turn to ask for help. OK, now for my problem and Advanced tech supports solution... I have the grey snow screen when I first turn on the TV and is only corrected when I go to the HR20 receiver and cycle through 480-720-1080 and then I get picture on all. "Adnanced" Tech support had me disable the 720 resolution to see if that works and I get a picture at start-up and alas... still no picture until I cycle vis the front of the receiver and yes I'm on HDMI and help out there?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Fyr guy said:


> I've read as much as I can on this thread and now it's my turn to ask for help. OK, now for my problem and Advanced tech supports solution... I have the grey snow screen when I first turn on the TV and is only corrected when I go to the HR20 receiver and cycle through 480-720-1080 and then I get picture on all. "Adnanced" Tech support had me disable the 720 resolution to see if that works and I get a picture at start-up and alas... still no picture until I cycle vis the front of the receiver and yes I'm on HDMI and help out there?


No help other then going to component connection.

Your problem is the same as most that are having HDMI issues with their units.

Be sure to add your make/model to the HDMI tracking thread.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Funny thing is that you see these very same posts on the Tivo Community today about the HR10 and how it messed up such and such recording and didn't record this or the audio has a problem. And it's 2 years old. Basically the same types of posts as here on the HR20.
> 
> Point is that some people have problems with every kind of receiver and post on forums. Doesn't make said receiver "bad" by default, just that some people have problems.


Valid point.

I see posts/threads on TCF about audio dropouts on the HR10 after 6.3a. My thoughts are, "I had them _before_ 6.3a, why should I believe they'll go away after?".

I have to credit the HR20 that much. I haven't had the optical audio dropouts. So, the HR10-250 records reliably, but in the middle of "Prison Break" last night I had to pause the recording and go into settings to enable CC because I was missing dialog.

I did a reset on the HR20 and set up early morning recordings on each tuner simultaneously and so far they play fine. The "Higher Definition" recording on HDNet did freeze a few minutes into the recording, but I rewound and started over and it's playing fine.

However, this isn't something I want to do long term, setting and resetting. I'm nowhere near branding this a "turd box" (thank you so much Rupert, you @$$h*!e, for using that term and allowing all D* bashers to run rampant with it) because I still see promise. I just want stability to go with that promise.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

tstarn said:
 

> When you say some people have problems with every kind of receiver, are you saying those of us on here with recording/playback issues and the HR-20 are making it up, unlucky, people who don't know how to use the box? I don't think so. Something isn't working on some of the machines, simple as that.


That is exactly what I said. Yes, some people are having issues. Some people aren't. Same as with any other receiver from Dish, DirecTV or cable. It's nothing "new" to the HR20. My only point is there are many who have drank the Tivo coolaid that come on here and just pick the HR20 apart when they need to look at their own box which took how long and how many updates to get stable when it first came out and still has trouble for many users.

I'm not saying problems are acceptable in any way nor discount those that have them.



> How's your HR-20 working? If if it consistently froze up when trying to play a recorded show, what would you do? Those of us with HR-20 problems just want to get them fixed, that's all.


Mine is working fine so far. If I did have trouble with it I would be looking for a swap out to one that does work. I also didn't do anything dumb like deactivate any of my other receivers. My Tivo's are still recording away all my most important programs just in case. I would hope anyone else getting a brand new product like this would do the same.

When I first got a Tivo I didn't totally trust it for a while and was still watching TV live until I did trust it. Now I'm doing the same by keeping my Tivo's going while I gain trust in the HR20. So far it has done nothing to lose my trust. If it does I'll get a replacement, simple as that. In the meantime my programs are still recording just fine and I'm not stressing myself out getting an ulcer like so many people here seem to like to do.  Life just isn't worth getting all worked up over recording TV. At least to me anyway.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

tstarn said:


> I believe you said in January, he said May, and in May he said September. No? If you had asked once, that would have been different. Before that, D* set other dates, based on calls to them, and did not deliver.


No. In January I was told late Q2. In May I was told September. Even if you take the late Q2 (i.e. late July) they didn't miss by much since LA got the box before mid August.

And next time do us a favor, post what you mean so we don't have to be mind readers.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No help other then going to component connection.
> 
> Your problem is the same as most that are having HDMI issues with their units.
> 
> Be sure to add your make/model to the HDMI tracking thread.


I've been one of the lucky ones; hardly any problems at all. But last night I lost a recording (not a frozen screen; just black screen). I continued watching TV with no other problems all night, while the HR20 was recording on both tuners. Everything was fine, all recordings are there.

This morning, when I turned on the TV, just a black screen with audio. I had to do a reset. Everything came back....then it was time to go to work.

I'm getting concerned, I'm into my 3rd week and never had to reset until the past weekend. Now I reset 3 times. I hope this isn't a symptom of an underlying problem.

Anyone else having problems, lately?

I'm hooked with component video, not HDMI and optical audio.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> That is exactly what I said. Yes, some people are having issues. Some people aren't. Same as with any other receiver from Dish, DirecTV or cable. It's nothing "new" to the HR20. My only point is there are many who have drank the Tivo coolaid that come on here and just pick the HR20 apart when they need to look at their own box which took how long and how many updates to get stable when it first came out and still has trouble for many users.
> 
> I'm not saying problems are acceptable in any way nor discount those that have them.
> 
> ...


Doing the same here (backing up recordings), with non-HD R10s. And I'm not stressed over missing TV shows, that's more my wife's issue. My stress issue is just getting something that works, without the hassles of upgrades, downloads, etc. Had enough of that back in the early personal computer days, remember? Isn't there supposed to be a testing period, whereby most of the machines sent out for public use are inspected, working and ready to go?

On the issue of drinking the Tivo coolaid. I just sold an old Philips Tivo 30-hour standalone on Ebay for $320 (lifetime license included). In 5 years of use, never had one issue, not one. If that's coolaid, I'll drink it every time. Same with any of the non-HD Tivos from D* I have used. One did die outright, but they replaced it free, and the replacement is still working. Again, nary a call on either machine. Sure others had problems, but I guess if you spoil your customers with machines that work well, they are gonna get a little annoyed when they get new ones that don't. Sure you understand.

Again, the HR-20 was free, so I guess that's the price you pay to be a beta tester.

Tom


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

tstarn said:


> On the issue of drinking the Tivo coolaid. I just sold an old Philips Tivo 30-hour standalone on Ebay for $320 (lifetime license included). In 5 years of use, never had one issue, not one. If that's coolaid, I'll drink it every time.


I've rarely had any issues with my Tivo's either. Tivo coolaid means people that can't see past their Tivo. Tivo is god and can do no wrong and any other DVR must be crap because it's not Tivo (even if they never even tried it). That's what I'm referring to as the "Tivo coolaid".


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Howie said:


> I had the same 4 minute audio problem on my recording. Maybe it was not one of the many HR20 bugs.


i got that bad audio on my HR10. so for once its not the "turd bird's" fault.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> "After years of smooth sailing with Tivo"
> 
> Well, I started in with D* their 3rd month in business and went through a few of the original boxes. Starting with the GXCEBOT SD-DVR's through the HR10-250, I've had 7 DVR receivers. And I'm still here. Because they eventually got stuff straightened out.
> 
> ...


Ed's fix is working. Since this morning, after I tried his HDMI/component voodoo, I loaded up the box with recordings from the guide (no Series Links yet), partial and full, and they all played back from the start, no black screens, frozen timers etc. I just deleted most of those recordings and started a new major wave into the wee hours of the morning. If this works, Ed is my hero. It sounds weird, but logical for some reason. If it holds up, Ed, D* owes you money. Keeping my fingers crossed. Of course, as soon as I hit "submit reply," the HR-20, much like HAL in 2001, will no doubt freeze the currently recording program. LOL.

Anyone who has both cables might as well give it a shot, to increase our research base. If might even solve a few more issues, who knows?


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I've rarely had any issues with my Tivo's either. Tivo coolaid means people that can't see past their Tivo. Tivo is god and can do no wrong and any other DVR must be crap because it's not Tivo (even if they never even tried it). That's what I'm referring to as the "Tivo coolaid".


That's not me, again, it's my wife. I just want something that gets the job done, Tivo or not. Sure we would agree on most issues when it comes to this stuff. What do you think of Ed Campbell's fix for a post-download process? I can't believe it's working, so far. But it seems to be.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reboot... it sounds like the unit has disabled your 2nd tuner


LOL, is this thing running on Windows now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

premio said:


> LOL, is this thing running on Windows now?


No... LINUX


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... LINUX


so they are violating the GPL as well?


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

dthoman said:


> This sounds like a new issue. I haven't seen it posted before.
> 
> I think it has happened to me three times now.
> 
> It can be live or recorded but I will get a tapping sound. Almost like someone is tap dancing. This is on top of the normal audio sound. It will happen for about 2-5 minutes and then stop. It all has been on ABC Channel 87.


I had the same thing happen on Desperate Housewives MPEG-4 recording. It also seemed like the video was moving too fast.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

What we need is some 8-10 year old kid to hack this box and fix it :lol:


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

After the 0xD1 upgrade I have mostly been pleased. My main
issue is that 9 times out of 10, the playback will freeze after
a minute ot two of play. I can get around it by hitting the 7 sec
back button (goes to the begining of the recording). Then I hit
fast forward beyone where the freeze was. Then I never have 
any problems. This was with local HD recordings and normal
format recordings. 

Also there are some times that I cannot go to a series and 
record the entire series. Like I go to stargate SG1 at 5pm
in the guide. Hitting the "R" record button once will record
the show. Hitting it twice will (should) record the series. 
In this case it does not. It seems I can only record the show 
or not, but cannot record the series. I am hoping it is a software
problem on the HR20.

Equipment: HR20-700, Samsung 42" DLP using HDMI. 

And that is another thing, I have no HDMI problems at all.
Knock on wood...


----------



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

dougthonus said:


> 4) My HD recording tonight of heroes (the only one of my recordings which wasn't deleted) didn't have the audio and video synced properly.
> 
> 5) It locks up constantly at the beginning of recorded programs (I hit fast forward a few times and it sits their frozen then restarts the recording and usually seems to work).





Earl Bonovich said:


> From the 5 things you listed....
> 
> For #4... how was the weather during the recording... I had a 2 minute brakeup of signal, and it took about another minute after that for the vocals to sync up with the video... but then again... it was a nice electrical storm during the middle of recording
> 
> For #5... that one has been reported...


Would just like to add that I had the same sync issues with Heroes and there was no bad weather of any kind - not even overcast. I recorded Studio 60 right after and there were no sync issues.
At the same time, also had the "start of playback lockup and fast forward to fix" issue (lost about 2 minutes of the show) with the CSI:Miami recording that took place at the same time as Studio 60. That recording also had lots of intermittent pixelation and other very noticeable artifacts.
These were recorded from NBC and CBS Washington area MPEG-4 stations.

As far as the sync issue, I had one other time where it happened. I was watching The Wire on Sunday night and I paused the live recording. Afterwards, I fast forwarded through a scene. When I hit play, the audio was out of sync. Oddly enough, when I hit rewind and then play it seemed to sync back up...I tried the same for the Heroes recording but it didn't work.
First issues since install last Friday...have had D1 the whole time.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... LINUX


Maybe a form of Unix, but Linux? If that's the case it should be open architecture by now, and we'd be in revision DxAD, and Tivo people would have a beautiful hacked skin and the non-tivo people the same.

Now that gets a good thread going. Should the H20 software be distributed open source? The Linksys WRT54G has been the best personal router ever sold and used because of it's open architecture, well until they tried to close it up on v5.

IF DirecTV had an open source box, everyone would benefit. DirecTV would have less developement cost, end consumers woud benefit from having a more stable unit that they would never load a skin on or upgrade, and us nerds would constantly push the envelop making it better.

HMMMM


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

premio said:


> Maybe a form of Unix, but Linux? If that's the case it should be open architecture by now, and we'd be in revision DxAD, and Tivo people would have a beautiful hacked skin and the non-tivo people the same.
> 
> Now that gets a good thread going. Should the H20 software be distributed open source? The Linksys WRT54G has been the best personal router ever sold and used because of it's open architecture, well until they tried to close it up on v5.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome! But I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

premio said:


> Maybe a form of Unix, but Linux? If that's the case it should be open architecture by now, and we'd be in revision DxAD, and Tivo people would have a beautiful hacked skin and the non-tivo people the same.


Linux does not equal open source. I don't know what the HR20's base OS is, it may indeed by Linux but I doubt it unless DirecTV is violating the GPL. But the Tivos definitely run on Linux, and the only part of them that is open source are the modifications that Tivo made to the kernel. All of the Tivo functionality is closed source.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

premio said:


> Now that gets a good thread going. Should the H20 software be distributed open source? The Linksys WRT54G has been the best personal router ever sold and used because of it's open architecture, well until they tried to close it up on v5.


No, that can't happen. The SAT content that DTV provides must be protected. SAT access must be protected. I would never expect any set-top box to have open source software. Just because the HR20 runs on a Linux kernel, doesn't mean the other applications running on top of that kernel are open source. Tivo is an example of that.

However, should DTV or any DVR developer provide tool kits to allow for the development of third party applications? Absolutely!!!!!

Humm, what add on products could I come up with that could be added to the Linux driven HR20? How about:


Network access.
Remote Scheduling via the web.
OK...everything TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 provides.
OK...endpadplus
These are items that DTV doesn't need to address or develop. Create a development toolkit and document that toolkit and let all of the open source developers make your DVR the best one out there. Geez, kinda sounds way too simple and way too easy doesn't it?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Geez, kinda sounds way too simple and way too easy doesn't it?


Yep, because it's not that easy. The system would have to be designed from the ground up to support developers like that, and a team would also have to prepare the toolkit and documentation that goes along with it. It's not like Rupert could snap his fingers tomorrow morning and have the HR20 opened to developers tomorrow afternoon. It's just not that simple.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Listen to this mess,

We haven't had the TV on the whole day, and the cabinet was shut so no one messed with the TV.. We open up the cabinet and my wife grabs the remote to turn on the HR20. No response from the TV Power on button on the normal pwr button. Everything was in the right slider mode to DTV. Then she says WTF then presses power on the DVR itself. Finally I say well damn I had to push the red button to get it going again. WHAT A POS!!!! Sorry guys I guess I am just getting pissed. The R15 works great for me. Why can;t they use the exact same stuff i has with just some mpg2 mpg4 tuners. 

It is frustrating. I am glad though I am not getting any black screens on playback, And my stuff has only froze up about less than 2% of the time. So I guess I am one of the lucky ones. Do you guys think all these bugs will be gone by November???? They better or I am going to do something. I may urinate on this receiver and send it back for a new one!

That will show them!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> We haven't had the TV on the whole day, and the cabinet was shut


How's the ventilation in that cabinet?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Yep, because it's not that easy. The system would have to be designed from the ground up to support developers like that, and a team would also have to prepare the toolkit and documentation that goes along with it. It's not like Rupert could snap his fingers tomorrow morning and have the HR20 opened to developers tomorrow afternoon. It's just not that simple.


How 'bout Rupert snap his fingers and tomorrow morning all the bugs are fixed? He should be able to do that. That's within his control if it's possible.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Yep, because it's not that easy. The system would have to be designed from the ground up to support developers like that, and a team would also have to prepare the toolkit and documentation that goes along with it. It's not like Rupert could snap his fingers tomorrow morning and have the HR20 opened to developers tomorrow afternoon. It's just not that simple.


Oh, and it's not that difficult to implement a toolkit, in fact on the Tivo side there was no toolkit necessary. It was based on Linux and to accomplish all of what I suggested simply required someone to write it. Which those lovely folks over a DBD did. We ain't talking rocket science here. We're talking about a DVR.  
Don't give me any ground up BS.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh, and it's not that difficult to implement a toolkit, in fact on the Tivo side there was no toolkit necessary.


Tivo is a different system. LIKE I SAID, the HR20 as it is right now is NOT designed to allow developers access to it, and would require essentially a complete reworking to allow that. Tivo built their DVR with hacking in mind, and that's why no toolkit was needed. DirecTV didn't.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Tivo is a different system. LIKE I SAID, the HR20 as it is right now is NOT designed to allow developers access to it, and would require essentially a complete reworking to allow that. Tivo built their DVR with hacking in mind, and that's why no toolkit was needed. DirecTV didn't.


Are you on the HR20 development team or the Tivo development team? Sometimes your comments amaze me. You think Tivos were "originally designed" to allow these addons? Myself...I can only say I doubt it. I cannot make statements such as your all knowing....all seeing comments.

I'm not going to argue here. Running Linux/Unix makes things much simpler to "addon" than some proprietary OS and unless you want to state you have been an integral part of either of these development teams, please adjust your statements so that other members here don't make that assumption. 



> Tivo built their DVR with hacking in mind...


 :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't even know what you're arguing about. You take my words and twist them around until all of the meaning is lost, just so that you can rip them apart. This is pointless.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm not going to argue here. Running Linux/Unix makes things much simpler to "addon" than some proprietary OS and unless you want to state you have been an integral part of either of these development teams, please adjust your statements so that other members here don't make that assumption.


Why don't you give the SDK fairy a call and let us know when she's done?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

0xd8 is rolling out now. New thread here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66168


----------

